# Describe your day in 3 words



## cathy1986 (Dec 30, 2012)

Boring and hot


----------



## JrFear (Dec 30, 2012)

working sunday sucks


----------



## Shotta (Dec 30, 2012)

chilled cloudy melancholy


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 30, 2012)

Haven't left bed  

however it's only 7am here lol


----------



## glennh (Dec 30, 2012)

Just watching tele


----------



## Eamon (Dec 30, 2012)

Playing with lizard


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 30, 2012)

cleaning snake room....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice and venomous


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Spent to much!


----------



## damian83 (Dec 30, 2012)

SAHD101 said:


> Playing with lizard



Lizard or self lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 30, 2012)

pretty bloody awesome!


----------



## Belial (Dec 30, 2012)

Strange Annoying Sunny


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 30, 2012)

gone yabbie huntin


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 30, 2012)

Hot hot hot


----------



## damian83 (Dec 30, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> Boring and hot



I wouldn't call you boring

- - - Updated - - -

Relos for weekend...


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2012)

Tiring but fruitful.


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 30, 2012)

McDonalds


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 30, 2012)

Nachos, no pants.


----------



## ericrs (Dec 30, 2012)

Want more snakes


----------



## Eamon (Dec 30, 2012)

My cats missing


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kentucky Fried Chicken...

- - - Updated - - -



SAHD101 said:


> My cats missing



How long has it been missing for?


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 30, 2012)

Busy but Awesome


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn im sexy!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Busy feeding lizards


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Re-arranging work environment.


----------



## dangles (Dec 30, 2012)

couldnt be fudged


----------



## roobars (Dec 30, 2012)

I work out 

*thrust*


----------



## geckodan (Dec 30, 2012)

Air-con repairers suck.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 30, 2012)

Lack of sleep


----------



## Eric_john_said (Dec 30, 2012)

working hard.


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 30, 2012)

Eric_john_said said:


> working hard.


that is two...


----------



## longqi (Dec 30, 2012)

simply walking away


----------



## Eamon (Dec 30, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been missing for?


tonight is its 3rd night


----------



## roobars (Dec 30, 2012)

lost my licence


----------



## Snapped (Dec 30, 2012)

Sun, snake, Internet.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 30, 2012)

sons of anarchy........


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 30, 2012)

Touring Abu Dhabi


----------



## sharky (Dec 30, 2012)

Slash, Slash, Snakes


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Seafood curry luksa


----------



## daveandem2011 (Dec 30, 2012)

Drunk all day


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 31, 2012)

Drilling, sanding, painting...


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pool, alcohol, ladies


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting very pissed


----------



## phantomreptiles (Dec 31, 2012)

Alcohol, sleep and DVDs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 31, 2012)

Really bloody hot


----------



## TrevorJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Alone again, naturally.

Hat tip to Gilbert O'Sullivan.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 31, 2012)

today my 3 words are!

LETS GET DRUNK!


----------



## Eamon (Dec 31, 2012)

Found my cat


----------



## dangles (Dec 31, 2012)

Agree with JrFear


----------



## justin91 (Dec 31, 2012)

Building snake enclosures..


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 31, 2012)

i wanna party


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm already drunk


----------



## sharky (Dec 31, 2012)

Epic Backyard Cricket 

Later:
Glow Stick Cricket


----------



## paultheo (Dec 31, 2012)

watching snakes hatch.

- - - Updated - - -



emmalene_bunny said:


> I'm already drunk


you lucky girl.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 31, 2012)

Totally informative YEH.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 31, 2012)

paultheo said:


> watching snakes hatch.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



im so jealous


----------



## longqi (Dec 31, 2012)

long road home


----------



## Eamon (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 1, 2013)

Same as yesterday


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year

Cathy


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2013)

Got a headache


----------



## sharky (Jan 1, 2013)

Getting Yelled At 

Finished Jungle Enclosure 

Jasper's Hatchday Today


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 1, 2013)

tired grumpy and bored


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 1, 2013)

Afternoon workout complete 
Bring on 2013!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 1, 2013)

Rest recover relax


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations SAHD, I bet you're stoked to have him home 

My words:

Have to work.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 1, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Afternoon workout complete
> Bring on 2013!!!!!!!!



Thinking about exercising 
Haven't been that focused lately but I should get back into keeping fit


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 1, 2013)

damian83 said:


> Thinking about exercising
> Haven't been that focused lately but I should get back into keeping fit


I've never been that focused until about a week ago, I thought I could work off my hangover.. I was wrong:|
Even just going for a walk makes a big difference, get into it Damian


----------



## sharky (Jan 1, 2013)

A rockstar's way of curing a hangover: 

Drink more booze


----------



## redline (Jan 1, 2013)

Back to work


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad its over

Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today: 
Worked in heat
Died from heat,
Sitting back relaxing.

Tomorrow:
Celebrating my birthday!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 1, 2013)

superbly, magnificently hungover!


----------



## Megzz (Jan 1, 2013)

Life is good


----------



## justin91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Still bloody recovering =(


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 1, 2013)

stuck underground working


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 1, 2013)

Love my horse


----------



## Rattler (Jan 1, 2013)

not too bad


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 1, 2013)

At work again


----------



## greggles91 (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to Japan


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 2, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Love my horse



Gid dee yup :lol:


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 2, 2013)

making halo armour


----------



## Lulham (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to work 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macj81 (Jan 2, 2013)

wanting my bed


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 2, 2013)

Up too early


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 2, 2013)

Miss my girlfriend.


----------



## sharky (Jan 2, 2013)

Chillaxing on APS


----------



## justin91 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finishing my rock-wall =)


----------



## caliherp (Jan 2, 2013)

Hungover lazy broke


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 2, 2013)

soooo flipping hot


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 2, 2013)

Make my day!


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 3, 2013)

At work again

But about to have 6 days off WOO HOO


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Roll on tomorrow...


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Come on weekend


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Thought provoking emails.......


----------



## Firepac (Jan 3, 2013)

Mowing the lawn...

then...

Watching the cricket...

while...

Drinking some beer


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Paid my depsosit 
and
Working on assignment


----------



## Chicken (Jan 3, 2013)

Three New amegos!


----------



## sharky (Jan 3, 2013)

Went to doctor....

have to get X-Rays  :evil:


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Went to doctor....
> 
> have to get X-Rays  :evil:



Oh no, why?

Hope nothing serious?

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2013)

Shed needs aircon !


----------



## Stuart (Jan 3, 2013)

Computers hate lightning.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 3, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Computers hate lightning.



Know this well.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 3, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Know this well.



47 so far....


----------



## Shotta (Jan 3, 2013)

lots of customers
means more $$$$
equals more reptiles


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 3, 2013)

kittens for free!!


----------



## sharky (Jan 3, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Oh no, why?
> 
> Hope nothing serious?
> 
> Crossing my fingers.



I have a reflux thing which is when I have a constant build up of phlem in my throat. and makes it hard for me to breath. I've had it for 3 years and my parents decide to check it out only now ....apparantly there is something wrong with my chest. So off to the hospital for some X-rays to see what's causing it.


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 3, 2013)

Sore right arm.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 3, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> 47 so far....



Oh my God!!!

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> I have a reflux thing which is when I have a constant build up of phlem in my throat. and makes it hard for me to breath. I've had it for 3 years and my parents decide to check it out only now ....apparantly there is something wrong with my chest. So off to the hospital for some X-rays to see what's causing it.



That's more than 3 word bursts. 

All brevity aside.... I hope the outcome is positive for you.


----------



## sharky (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you Dragonwolf 

Sorry about that

3 wasn't enough :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Thank you Dragonwolf
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 3 wasn't enough :lol:



Are you ok?

Get better quick!


----------



## Megzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Cleaning is crap


----------



## sharky (Jan 3, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Are you ok?
> 
> Get better quick!



Yes, I'm fine ....I think anyway 

I'm hoping to


----------



## Yogi (Jan 3, 2013)

To many reptiles

Wants not need


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate periods

sorry guys, couldn't help it :lol:


----------



## sharky (Jan 3, 2013)

That was awkward :shock:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I hate periods
> 
> sorry guys, couldn't help it :lol:



bahaha, i agree.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 3, 2013)

mentally abusive family


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Jan 3, 2013)

Stuff this heat -.-


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 3, 2013)

stinking blurry hot

We are driving through the the desert back to Darwin with a broken air conditioner!

Just paid $105 for a room with useless airconditioning and they closed the kitchen at 6pm. At least the cold shower works.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> mentally abusive family



Same with mine,
Three are bad,
5 are good


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 3, 2013)

hang in there mate. Hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, luckily im not normally involved (odd occasion i am) but i do have to listen to it. I just stay in my room.


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not worth it


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 3, 2013)

GhamMags said it.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 3, 2013)

having eye pains!.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> mentally abusive family



You are worthy.
Keep holding on
Just stay strong.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 3, 2013)

At work again;

Night number eight:shock:;

Oh yeah KaChinggggg:lol:


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 4, 2013)

Last morning shift = )


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2013)

Predicted 44c today. 

No shed today!


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 4, 2013)

Air con, Beer.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 4, 2013)

Its finally Friday!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Smoothie, computer, dead.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2013)

Final leave day 

Work again Monday


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 4, 2013)

beach beer sunburnt


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

Listening to AC/DC


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

on aussie pythons
keeping caterpillar alive


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

Best sleepin ever!!

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> on aussie pythons
> keeping caterpillar alive



Caterpillar? What happened?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Free Fish&Chips


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Worlds fastest rollercoaster!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Caterpillar? What happened?



I'm trying to breed butterflies. (cabbage white so nothing interesting) I collect the plant which the eggs are on or I find the caterpillars. Then I keep them until they hatch and feed the caterpillars then they build their cocoon things and then they emerge and when their wings dry I let 'em go.

- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> I'm trying to breed butterflies. (cabbage white so nothing interesting) I collect the plant which the eggs are on or I find the caterpillars. Then I keep them until they hatch and feed the caterpillars then they build their cocoon things and then they emerge and when their wings dry I let 'em go.



Oh and it was very hot at my house yesterday and the plants kept dying with the hot wind so i had to keep them alive.


----------



## harlemrain (Jan 4, 2013)

Very very long


----------



## caliherp (Jan 4, 2013)

Broke my finger


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

I have stared at my enclosure with no ideas for Mowgli (Gtp)!
So my words would be:

Uninspired, annoyed, unmotivated.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 4, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Broke my finger



Ouch Ouch OUCH

- - - Updated - - -

Road trip Saturday

With my daughter


----------



## damian83 (Jan 4, 2013)

Too many jalapenos. .


----------



## dangles (Jan 4, 2013)

way too hot or
mx across lawns


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

BEST DAY EVER

I WON $100 

Thank you Zak 

Thank you Snakeranch  

- - - Updated - - -

Zak's my brother

He won $50

I won $50

He gave $50

I got $100

I love him <3


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 4, 2013)

Really really hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

I got $50 but not $100 unfortunately.
Thanks snake ranch


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Worlds fastest rollercoaster!




Nice one, Ron !


----------



## Chicken (Jan 4, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Broke my finger


Broken several  WicketKeeping

Watching the cricket

Two Minute Noodles


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

In love air-con

Ice-cream, m&m's, strawberries

Never leaving couch


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> In love air-con
> 
> Ice-cream, m&m's, strawberries
> 
> Never leaving couch



wheres my invite


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> wheres my invite



Get-on that plane! 

Maybe I'll share


----------



## shell477 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hot. Busy. Grumpy


----------



## kakariki (Jan 4, 2013)

Hot... bushfire... stressful....


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Get-on that plane!
> 
> Maybe I'll share



MAYBE I WILL


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 4, 2013)

kakariki said:


> Hot... bushfire... stressful....



Saluting firefighters everywhere


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Saluting firefighters everywhere



Me too


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2013)

Only just begun


----------



## caliherp (Jan 5, 2013)

Back to work
14 hour day
f m l


----------



## Umbral (Jan 5, 2013)

Won $1000 WOOOOOOO

(members draw at my local pub  )


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im going fishing 

Cathy


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 5, 2013)

a Broken back 
still can't move


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Won $1000 WOOOOOOO
> 
> (members draw at my local pub  )



What snake u gonna get now lol ;-)

Cathy


----------



## damian83 (Jan 5, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Im going fishing
> 
> Cathy



can i come

- - - Updated - - -

waking sleeping baby....:shock:

(needs her bottle)


----------



## sharky (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally slept in 
That's a first
No work tody


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 5, 2013)

absolutely freaking awesome


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 5, 2013)

A lot cooler


----------



## Umbral (Jan 5, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> What snake u gonna get now lol ;-)
> 
> Cathy


Way off the mark... Sand Monitor (when I finally find one grrr.) Ok well not that far off the mark lol


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 5, 2013)

17.5hrs driving kids


----------



## Eamon (Jan 5, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Way off the mark... Sand Monitor (when I finally find one grrr.) Ok well not that far off the mark lol


Here's a link: 
Monitors / Goannas - Livestock - Lizards - Reptiles - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!


----------



## Umbral (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I've taken a look at that but after AAE and import permits it leaves it quite expensive compared to the ones I've seen for sale in the past. I'll just wait until I find the right one.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2013)

Caught no fish :-(

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 5, 2013)

Lazy day chillin!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 5, 2013)

3630 km's....... 3 days

Home at last


----------



## Shotta (Jan 5, 2013)

New Woma Python!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 6, 2013)

Just for yesterday: Too Bloody Hot!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

Off to sleep


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 6, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Off to sleep



Wish I was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Jan 6, 2013)

Po ta toe


----------



## caliherp (Jan 6, 2013)

Too damn cold


----------



## Umbral (Jan 6, 2013)

Up too early!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 6, 2013)

Selling Losta Snakes


Lotsa more togo


----------



## sharky (Jan 6, 2013)

New snake enclosures 

They love them


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 6, 2013)

Coffee, Dio, Relax


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

Relaxing coffee ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shotta (Jan 6, 2013)

just woke up....


----------



## sharky (Jan 6, 2013)

Nilesh is lazy :lol:

(I'm just kidding)


----------



## Umbral (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm reading this.


----------



## paultheo (Jan 6, 2013)

work at 4.30


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 6, 2013)

So _____ hot


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 6, 2013)

Busy at work


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

Please come rain!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 6, 2013)

$1 kg Banana's


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 6, 2013)

getting another snake


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

ALBINO DARWIN 2 WEEKS 

(still 3 words 1 number  )


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 6, 2013)

Need longer holiday !


----------



## Megzz (Jan 6, 2013)

Couch, food, PS3


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hospital, stress, relief


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jay84 said:


> Hospital, stress, relief



Hope everythings ok


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 7, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hope everythings ok



All good, hence the 'relief' lol

The doctors thought my partner had to have something amputated! Was a little stressful for while there


----------



## Shotta (Jan 7, 2013)

cant sleep clown

will eat me!


----------



## caliherp (Jan 7, 2013)

Off work today
beer in hand
cigarette in other
getting kinda drunk
The good life


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

Wanting another snake

Five spare enclosures.....

Maybe five snakes


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 7, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Wanting another snake
> 
> Five spare enclosures.....
> 
> Maybe five snakes



Oh how sad. You have five empty enclosures. They must look so bare...


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 7, 2013)

Getting really inspired!


----------



## Barbarossa (Jan 7, 2013)

Out of smokes.
Off to work.
MD hatchling soon.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 7, 2013)

Dammit! stupid RELAPSE!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> Dammit! stupid RELAPSE!!!



Better than prolapse 

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Oh how sad. You have five empty enclosures. They must look so bare...



Looking very bare

Time to fill....with some snakes


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad I'm home


----------



## damian83 (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally home now


----------



## Umbral (Jan 7, 2013)

First day back!

(Enough said.)


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

Umbral said:


> First day back!
> 
> (Enough said.)



Ditto ditto ditto


----------



## nch90 (Jan 7, 2013)

still on holidays


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

We hate you. 

-joking -


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

cadwallader said:


> a Broken back
> still can't move



Hope prognosis positive


----------



## Stuart (Jan 7, 2013)

Thread so long...


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 7, 2013)

She is he


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like mine!


----------



## iHerp (Jan 7, 2013)

Scared Sad Nurvous


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

iHerp said:


> Scared Sad Nurvous



Big virtual hug


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 7, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Thread so long...



Ha ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 7, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Thread so long...



Because its awesome

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

And it's fun


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 7, 2013)

Thread still fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gosh im good ;-)

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2013)

.... And modest too !


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 7, 2013)

Really modest though??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 7, 2013)

Big head coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

work cancelled tomorrow 
Work saturday instead


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

iHerp said:


> Scared Sad Nurvous



Hope ur OK


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 7, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Hope ur OK



his dragon shrunk


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> his dragon shrunk



I understand now........

:facepalm:


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good night peeps 

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

still cant sleep!!


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm tired headache

Gold Rush Alaska

Bering Sea Gold


----------



## Ryderthefrog (Jan 8, 2013)

Hot sweaty uncomfortable


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cat + fishtank = trouble

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

Playing Bass Guitar


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Feeding a Baby


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

super mario wiiu


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad work's over !


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of walking


----------



## Baturb (Jan 8, 2013)

Still on holidays
I love holidays


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 8, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Miss my girlfriend.



5 more days.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2013)

call from work


NOT HAPPY JAN !


----------



## matt196 (Jan 8, 2013)

Holly Bit me 

(haha Holly being my 2yo Jungle)


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting some geckos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

So bloody HOT!


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 8, 2013)

40 degrees today!!

Oh My God!!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Mac and cheese...
Homemade of course.
and pork chops


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking hotter tomorrow :-( 

Cathy


----------



## hayden123113 (Jan 8, 2013)

cleaning rat cages.(snake food)


----------



## iHerp (Jan 8, 2013)

Snake Next Week!

- - - Updated - - -

Happy For Now!


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2013)

Sugar glider today 
SAHD yesterday


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

:?Still cant Sleep
i am batman?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

Trying to sleep

Keep getting notifications

Cant stop reading 

;-) cathy


----------



## damian83 (Jan 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Looking hotter tomorrow :-(
> 
> Cathy


You?..... not possible.....

- - - Updated - - -

Silly bloody kids...

Let me sleep

- - - Updated - - -



iHerp said:


> Snake Next Week!


Wish I could


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 9, 2013)

Got L.S.L Through  (65 days worth)

Back On Dayshift 

Special Pressie Sent


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 9, 2013)

Fire, wind, worry


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Gonemad said:


> Fire, wind, worry



Prayers for you


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 9, 2013)

We aren't in any danger, thank you but it's still worrying.


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

It's cold here......stupid Adelaide Hills!

I'm wearina coat!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> Got L.S.L Through  (65 days worth)
> 
> Back On Dayshift
> 
> Special Pressie Sent



Change user name ;-) 

Hahahaah

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> It's cold here......stupid Adelaide Hills!
> 
> I'm wearina coat!!!!!!!!



Im so jealous

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

It might rain? 
Pretty cloudy outside


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally it's cold

Soy Chai Latte

Full Box Macaroons

Living the lifffeeeee 8)


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Change user name ;-)
> 
> Hahahaah
> 
> Cathy



PM already sent about changing username....No reply yet 

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> Change user name ;-)
> 
> Hahahaah
> 
> Cathy



Happier now??


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

It's hot again 
I hate cold :l


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

The berzerker Forever


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 9, 2013)

Roll on Friday !


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 9, 2013)

Crap ...beer....... Better


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

Seven Strings samurai


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 9, 2013)

It's friday tomorrow..



For me anyway


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2013)

New sugar glider!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn that's lucky^^^

Got any pics?

What do you keep them in? pics of enclosure?


----------



## damian83 (Jan 9, 2013)

42 degree day

Too much overtime


Need to sleep


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha, yeah very happy. Good Christmas present. His cage is about 1m high 1m long and about 45cm deep, it's just a cage for a few weeks until I get my big cage. I'll try post pics tomorrow. 

sulking angle head....


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> Haha, yeah very happy. Good Christmas present. His cage is about 1m high 1m long and about 45cm deep, it's just a cage for a few weeks until I get my big cage. I'll try post pics tomorrow.
> 
> sulking angle head....



Yay! They are so cute!

Wanting rainbow lorikeet.

Maybe too noisy ^^^
Loads work/time involved???


----------



## justin91 (Jan 9, 2013)

Heaps of blackouts (at work so was interesting...)


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Yay! They are so cute!
> 
> Wanting rainbow lorikeet.
> 
> ...



we have 2

loads squirty poo :/

way to noisy!!

get indianringneck instead


----------



## Renenet (Jan 9, 2013)

Too much procrastinating.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 9, 2013)

Or eastern rosella 
They are agressive :/
Great birds tho 
Oh the memories


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> way to noisy!!



Eclectus beat rosellas !

I am parrot

Hear me roar


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cockatoos trump Eclectus


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 10, 2013)

Money money money


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Cockatoos trump Eclectus



Flying bolt cutters LOL


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Flying bolt cutters LOL



Omg i know

Been bitten through leather welding gloves and it broke my finger :'(

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 10, 2013)

rolling around restless


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

Baby being kickboxer 

In my belly :-(

Cathy


----------



## caliherp (Jan 10, 2013)

Got new plant's 
spent to much


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 10, 2013)

Achieved all goals.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 10, 2013)

Still at work 

New kitten today 

Newspaper interview today 

busy busy busy


----------



## Stuart (Jan 10, 2013)

Im curious to note how explaining your day in 3 words has changed to it being OK to use more than 1 line to bypass the 3 word mark. Isnt it 3 words per post? And numbers dont count.


Long thread is Long!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

It has evolved? 

Cathy


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2013)

Ground hog Day.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry Moderator Snipercap 

- - - Updated - - -

I will try 

- - - Updated - - -

Harder next time :lol:


----------



## Stuart (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^^ Made me LOL


----------



## Firepac (Jan 10, 2013)

Stuck at work

Missed two relocations!!

Done by others.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 10, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> ^^^^ Made me LOL



LOL is uplifting.

- - - Updated - - -



SniperCap said:


> ^^^^ Made me LOL



LOL is uplifting.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its getting HOTTER!!!!

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 10, 2013)

It's getting cooler :lol:

New Rat Hammocks

Rats ignore them 

Waste of money >.<


----------



## roobars (Jan 10, 2013)

Sold my Ute


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 10, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> It's getting cooler :lol:
> 
> New Rat Hammocks
> 
> ...



Mine ate theirs. :shock:

- - - Updated - - -



roobars said:


> Sold my Ute



Was it special?


----------



## roobars (Jan 10, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Was it special?



was to me!


----------



## damian83 (Jan 10, 2013)

Might finish onetime. ....


----------



## sharky (Jan 10, 2013)

That sucks roobars


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 10, 2013)

trip to vet


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 11, 2013)

Golden tail gex

Got 3 today 

John McGrath awesome

Good nite all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 11, 2013)

Up too early again :-/

Already too hot

I cant sleep 

Arrrrgggggghh lol 

Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 11, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> up too early again :-/
> 
> already too hot
> 
> ...



awwwww 

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## roobars (Jan 11, 2013)

Woma just Shed

She looks beautiful 

She weighs 1.2kg

She's from SA (acronyms count as 1 word right?) 

I loves her! <3


----------



## sharky (Jan 11, 2013)

^^Where's the pic?

I love snakes


----------



## roobars (Jan 11, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> ^^Where's the pic?
> 
> I love snakes



Pic is here:
View attachment 277083


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 11, 2013)

nearly 200 likes


----------



## sharky (Jan 11, 2013)

Gave the 199th & 200th like 

(numbers and symbols don't count as words!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 11, 2013)

drinking with besties!!

been 9 months!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

getting hatchy spotted


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 11, 2013)

Saturday tomorrow wooooohooooo


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 11, 2013)

Work Friday Arvo


----------



## roobars (Jan 11, 2013)

Toffee ran away 

i am sad

going to cry


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Who is Toffee?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jan 11, 2013)

Long, hot..... long.


----------



## roobars (Jan 11, 2013)

Toffee's a coastal

he came back 

i loves him <3


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 11, 2013)

long and boring


----------



## Shotta (Jan 11, 2013)

roobars said:


> Toffee's a coastal
> 
> he came back
> 
> i loves him <3



dam dude sorry 
to hear that 
well heres hoping 
he comes back


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Migraine, enough said.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

Dragonwolf said:


> Migraine, enough said.



 feel better soon!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Combination of drugs..

Takes the edge...

Off the pain.

Thank you Emma


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of Water

Lots of Sleep

Losts of Snuggles

Hope-it goes away


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Lots of Water
> 
> Lots of Sleep
> 
> ...



You're a sweetie

Pain is receding


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2013)

*Still* too hot.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 12, 2013)

man vs wild


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 12, 2013)

Still outta bed

Work in 3 1/2hrs


----------



## Shotta (Jan 12, 2013)

im still awake?
koala mutant fish..


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 12, 2013)

Makes me wonder


----------



## sharky (Jan 12, 2013)

Working today=money
Money=Water Python


----------



## jbest (Jan 12, 2013)

Picked up RSP's


----------



## sharky (Jan 12, 2013)

We wanna see!
Post some pics


----------



## Firepac (Jan 12, 2013)

Granddaughter's first sleepover.

Perfect little angel.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 12, 2013)

Want More Snakes

Mum Says NO


----------



## Baturb (Jan 12, 2013)

One more day

of holidays left


----------



## jbest (Jan 12, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> We wanna see!
> Post some pics



In good time


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Bang Theory!

Air Con Rocks

I love Beardies


----------



## damian83 (Jan 12, 2013)

43 effin degrees. ....
Drank 5 litres 
Sweat 10 litres
Need more water.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 12, 2013)

drinking swimming friends


----------



## Kurto (Jan 12, 2013)

tooth ripped out


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 12, 2013)

17degrees in Melbourne

Nice and Cold

All-day horror movies


----------



## Kurto (Jan 12, 2013)

jag het snow

- - - Updated - - -

its past 4:20


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 12, 2013)

two weeks albdarwin 

(prepare to be flooded with pikkies )


----------



## nch90 (Jan 12, 2013)

36 gee up

Didnt reach 28

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> two weeks albdarwin
> 
> (prepare to be flooded with pikkies )



Picked up mine two weeks ago had to replace the one that got out never to be seen haha very happy with him can't wait til see yours


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2013)

Computer got malware ! :evil:


----------



## Kurto (Jan 13, 2013)

windows is gay


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 13, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Computer got malware ! :evil:



Long night ahead 

(For you)


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Long night ahead
> 
> (For you)



All gone now ! 8)


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 13, 2013)

Good for you


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 13, 2013)

We went crabbin' 
Caught some bucks
Now I'm drunk


Ish


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Good for you



Till next time.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kurto said:


> windows is gay



Is it Windows 8?

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 13, 2013)

Cold and wet 
been raining all-morning.
Damn Adelaide Hills!!!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Cold and wet
> been raining all-morning.
> Damn Adelaide Hills!!!!!!



You wanna swap!!!!

Cathy


----------



## nch90 (Jan 13, 2013)

heart sank again 

(thought my new albino escaped like last one)


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

nch90 said:


> heart sank again
> 
> (thought my new albino escaped like last one)



Set up clickclack

Cathy


----------



## iHerp (Jan 13, 2013)

snake coming wednesday


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 13, 2013)

Last day today :lol:



back wednesday arvo :cry:


----------



## Firepac (Jan 13, 2013)

Released two snakes


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 13, 2013)

boring and hot


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 13, 2013)

My names Em.

I'm a shopaholic.

My poor credit-card!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> My names Em.
> 
> I'm a shopaholic.
> 
> My poor credit-card!



What did you

Buy for me lol:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> What did you
> 
> Buy for me lol:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2



Bought to much

All for me 

Except one thing,
was the exexcuse
to go shopping!


----------



## nch90 (Jan 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Set up clickclack
> 
> Cathy



got over clickclack


----------



## Shotta (Jan 13, 2013)

too much icecreamcake
my teeth hurt


----------



## sharky (Jan 13, 2013)

My cat's beached........


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

Rubbish nights sleep

Cathy


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 14, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Rubbish nights sleep
> 
> Cathy



I hear ya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 14, 2013)

It's friggen Monday


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 14, 2013)

At the specialists
long wait!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 14, 2013)

crappy rainy day!

kid very bored!

of to playland....


----------



## jbest (Jan 14, 2013)

Super sweaty scorcher!


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 14, 2013)

first day back


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2013)

Still on holidays 

Cathy

- - - Updated - - -

noone talking today???

- - - Updated - - -

thread is dead


----------



## caliherp (Jan 17, 2013)

Broke my camera


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jan 17, 2013)

[QUOTE


thread is dead [/QUOTE]

maybe still alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 17, 2013)

Coffee, work, sun!


----------



## sharky (Jan 17, 2013)

broke my amp


----------



## mungus (Jan 17, 2013)

Patience running out !!


----------



## sharky (Jan 17, 2013)

mungus said:


> Patience running out !!



Why? What's happening?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2013)

mungus said:


> Patience running out !!



waiting for snake???

Cathy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 17, 2013)

Its my Birthday!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2013)

happy birthday hiphiphooray


Cathy


----------



## justin91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lost my wallet =/

Can't go anywhere...

Have no fuel..


----------



## Defective (Jan 17, 2013)

IIH can DIE!!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 17, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Its my Birthday!



Happy, happy BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope it's great!

Lots of cake!!


----------



## sharky (Jan 17, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAD_AT_ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hava AWESOME ONE!!!!!!!

Presents???? A SNAKE??????

Or a lizard?????


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2013)

selling my guitars


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 17, 2013)

Silly annoying girlfriend!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 17, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> selling my guitars



Oh no don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Oh no don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Need to make some room and getting rid of the guitars I don't play. One of them I have only played 3 times.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 17, 2013)

Really really boring.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2013)

Depressed, Stressed, Hot


----------



## sharky (Jan 17, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> Need to make some room and getting rid of the guitars I don't play. One of them I have only played 3 times.



Have any LP's????


----------



## Reptallica (Jan 17, 2013)

Bit cooler now


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Have any LP's????



Not selling my gold top Gibson but I have a ESP Eclipse with EMG's (which is a les paul shape), and a few others.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2013)

mates new baby 

im so jealous

get mine soon 







Cathy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAD_AT_ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hava AWESOME ONE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks all!
I got a 40mm macro lens for my camera.

I have some geckos coming in the horizon.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

happy birthday mad_at_arms.

BEACH LUNCH BEACH


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice having holidays


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 17, 2013)

Holidays again Monday


----------



## Stuart (Jan 17, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Holidays again Monday



Holidays next Friday


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 17, 2013)

is anyone working ??!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2013)

dont think so

Cathy


----------



## roobars (Jan 17, 2013)

Got nothing done


had job interview


----------



## nch90 (Jan 17, 2013)

Back to work
already over it


----------



## sharky (Jan 17, 2013)

still on holidays 

Off to bed

Nighty night APS! ^.^


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> still on holidays
> 
> Off to bed
> 
> Nighty night APS! ^.^



good night sharkyy1o5  
have awesome dreams
sweet ones suck 

Cathy


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 18, 2013)

tomorrow come already


----------



## mungus (Jan 18, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Why? What's happening?



work is killing me atm.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 18, 2013)

It's finally FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2013)

Working tomorrow...ugh!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2013)

Bored Outta Mind


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 18, 2013)

Weekend In Melbourne


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 18, 2013)

its soooooooo hot 

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2013)

Getting another Beardie!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha ha ha
karmas a...... blank
serves him right


----------



## dangles (Jan 18, 2013)

46.5 record temp
too bloody hot
need more bourbon


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 18, 2013)

dangles said:


> 46.5 record temp
> too bloody hot
> need more bourbon



Nice and mild
here today, I
don't think it
got above 40
:twisted:




Just to let you all know, it feels like I'm writing a bloody haiku when I post.

Very very frustrating


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2013)

nice and cool
About to rain
Is anyone jealous?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 18, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> nice and cool
> About to rain
> Is anyone jealous?



Ohhh my God 
Im sooo jealous
Its still hot
Im so sad :-(

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2013)

Come visit SA!
It's cold as!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2013)

Just hit 1000 !


----------



## Shotta (Jan 19, 2013)

quails laid eggs!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> quails laid eggs!!



they taste good 

- - - Updated - - -

not much longer 
im soooo excited


----------



## Megzz (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate jerks


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 19, 2013)

Feed My Snake


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 19, 2013)

Sun burnt again


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 19, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Sun burnt again



My sunburn's peeling


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 19, 2013)

Should've used sunscreen! ^


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 19, 2013)

Dumb by us

^.^ lmao


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe next time?!


----------



## blakewilson (Jan 19, 2013)

Defiantly next time
Wont be silly
And forget it


----------



## sharky (Jan 19, 2013)

blakewilson said:


> My sunburn's peeling



No, you're shedding :lol:


----------



## Umbral (Jan 19, 2013)

One more sleep!

- - - Updated - - -

Finished new enclosure!

New inhabitant tomorrow!

Can pick which one is the best part.


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2013)

Foam party tomorrow !


----------



## Stuart (Jan 19, 2013)

Thread too long

^ Get Pics Rob


----------



## Eamon (Jan 19, 2013)

Ordered thick tailed


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow thirty pages!
finally finished setting
up bird cage.
Now just need
the bird, impatient :/
Picking him up 
hopefully next week


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2013)

What's the bird ?


----------



## Umbral (Jan 19, 2013)

Birds the word.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 19, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> What's the bird ?



Major mitchells cockatoo 
Just finished weaning.


----------



## Umbral (Jan 19, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Thread too long



Then sew socks


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 19, 2013)

luna park fun


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Major mitchells cockatoo
> Just finished weaning.




 fun times ahead


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> luna park fun



That's next week !


----------



## saintanger (Jan 19, 2013)

jamberoo with family


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 20, 2013)

good night APS XXX


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 20, 2013)

Returned from holiday
saw a ccopperhead
didn't get pics
damn so aannoying 
saw eastern - water skink?
patted wild koala


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2013)

saintanger said:


> jamberoo with family



wave pool's awesome


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

BBQ and beer
chilling with friends


----------



## sharky (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't wait!
Dad's picking up
My new Beardie 
In 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So So EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 20, 2013)

Lucky! So exciting!
i really want
Lots of reptiles
never gonna happen
one's the limit!


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2013)

MESSY foam party !


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Had to work.....
Felt like Monday :|


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm on holiday


----------



## sharky (Jan 21, 2013)

Going to friend's
Gonna see TheHobbit
Gonna miss animals 

Jasper's freshly shed!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally on Holidays!!
Week of tanning!8)
Will miss Sebastian


----------



## Shotta (Jan 21, 2013)

waiting on delivery


----------



## sharky (Jan 21, 2013)

Delivery of what?


----------



## Shotta (Jan 21, 2013)

ratty nom noms
and other stuff


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 21, 2013)

Very proud mum!
so not prepared!
way too exhausted!

went to Angus youth round up and my 10 year old daughter won rising star award it was an Angus heifer from irelands Angus stud that is ai'd to a bull sold for $54,000


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 21, 2013)

Spider bite..........piercings!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 21, 2013)

two more days


----------



## jbest (Jan 21, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> two more days



care to elaborate?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

Painted all day :-(

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## saintanger (Jan 22, 2013)

wanting a divorce


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> wanting a divorce


Awww why's that?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 22, 2013)

jbest said:


> care to elaborate?



In three words? :lol:


My hitch for work will be finished, 5 days off before doing another couple of weeks. Also hopefully last time (hopefully) on this project, it's a complete mind .... of incompetence and I'm going to hope it's over for good.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## saintanger (Jan 22, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Awww why's that?



he's not working ( at the moment)
wanting me to work fulltime
i gotta baby
he is lazy

i can't trust him with my child, he is hopless. everytime i have left him with her she falls or gets into things he leaves on the floor e.g fishing hooks, cans of drink. she is 20 months old. or she gets out the front door and is walking up the road and he doesn't even know were she is. MEN absolutly hopless.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> he's not working ( at the moment)
> wanting me to work fulltime
> i gotta baby
> he is lazy
> ...


holy dooley thats bad 
hope he picks up his act or he misses out :/
im a single mum but i have alot of family support but yeah if u ever need a winge you can pm me 

- - - Updated - - -

today's the day !!!!!!!


----------



## damian83 (Jan 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> he's not working ( at the moment)
> wanting me to work fulltime
> i gotta baby
> he is lazy
> ...


Thats rubbish.....
Ill lend and ear too.... tell him to change or pack......

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> holy dooley thats bad
> hope he picks up his act or he misses out :/
> im a single mum but i have alot of family support but yeah if u ever need a winge you can pm me
> !!!


Diitto but im not a single mum


----------



## sharky (Jan 22, 2013)

School next week >.<


----------



## Mitella (Jan 22, 2013)

herping on thursday


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> he's not working ( at the moment)
> wanting me to work fulltime
> i gotta baby
> he is lazy
> ...



get rid of him!!! if you cant trust your child with someone, you cant trust your heart with them. xxxx


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 22, 2013)

receiving mental abuse


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> he's not working ( at the moment)
> wanting me to work fulltime
> i gotta baby
> he is lazy
> ...



Don't give him
A second chance
You and miniperson
Should go-it alone.

Seriously though Saintanger...... don't hesitate sweetie, you and your little one deserve the absolute best. Being a sole parent can sometimes be easier especially if this is all he has to offer.
No all men are hopeless..... and quite a lot of women are not great parents either. Try not to judge all because of the one.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

today's the day !!!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> receiving mental abuse



Got me singing

[video=youtube;3VRiTUyQiQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VRiTUyQiQk[/video]


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 22, 2013)

on the piss (same as the last 1000+ days) nothing changes lol:lol:


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 22, 2013)

Rob you are the man!!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 22, 2013)

finished work finally....


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

hes finally here 

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 22, 2013)

gorgeous albino^^


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

i think he loves me

Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice albino cathy

Who bred him?

He just wanted to express himself :lol:


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

deebo on here

Cathy


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 23, 2013)

FULL-TIME single dad! 
Not new news but going from the posts yesterday thought I'd put it out there to show were not all the same, women can be just as bad


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 23, 2013)

Packed and ready.
Off to QLD.
Gonna be bridesmaid!
Gonna see parents!
Life is great!!!



Burnerism said:


> FULL-TIME single dad!
> Not new news but going from the posts yesterday thought I'd put it out there to show were not all the same, women can be just as bad



of course they can be. Anybody can make a baby but it takes a real man/woman to be a mum or dad... 

my hat goes off to single parents, its hard enough with 2 parents. I now see just how hard my mum worked to give us what she could.


----------



## sharky (Jan 23, 2013)

Got a cold


----------



## Mitella (Jan 23, 2013)

Hate miserable weather:evil:


----------



## jbest (Jan 23, 2013)

Chucked a sicky :-D


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 23, 2013)

Feeling very tired
mum won't let
me get a
nephrurus Levi's Levi's!
just one levis?
got the sand 
and the tub
and the heatcord
and the bugs.

So very sad.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 23, 2013)

levis are nocturnal 
mum won't know 
get them anyway


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cant like posts ???!
Whats going on??
Tapatalk is rubbish!!!

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 23, 2013)

That sucks bannapeel! 
Sneek him home!
We won't tell 

Get one anyway
Mum'll love him
.....eventually, they're adorbale!!!!!!

or.....
Get a beardie


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just won competition
Cityfarmers $5000 yeahhhhhhh!!!!

Cathy


----------



## sharky (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good on ya 
Buy an albino
For your albino 
And then some
more snakes and
some more reptiles


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 23, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Just won competition
> Cityfarmers $5000 yeahhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Cathy



spend it unwisely 


congrats to you


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 23, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Just won competition
> Cityfarmers $5000 yeahhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Cathy



Share ?


----------



## Shotta (Jan 24, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Got a cold



aw
hope you get well soon


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 24, 2013)

It's the weekend



For me ha


----------



## Firepac (Jan 24, 2013)

Wet Wet Wet
150mm so far
No work today
Gotta be happy


----------



## caliherp (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate winter
lost over 500$
worth of plants


----------



## sharky (Jan 24, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> aw
> hope you get well soon



Thank you Nilesh  You're so kind


----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Just won competition
> Cityfarmers $5000 yeahhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Cathy


See you soon
Pick it up.....
Spend on baby?

- - - Updated - - -

Hols this week
Thinking external uni
To study meteorology ...


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 24, 2013)

damian83 said:


> See you soon
> Pick it up.....
> Spend on baby?
> 
> ...



All ready have
All baby stuff
So spending money
All on me
Makes a change 
Hahahhaah
Cathy


----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> All ready have
> All baby stuff
> So spending money
> All on me
> ...


I need heatcords.....


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ill make a 
Donation to the
Herps anonymous foundation 
 

Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 24, 2013)

Melbourne was awesome

back at work


----------



## Shotta (Jan 24, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Thank you Nilesh  You're so kind



your welcome 


quail eggs incubating


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> All ready have
> All baby stuff
> So spending money
> All on me
> ...



High five !!!!


----------



## damian83 (Jan 24, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> High five !!!!


Big high five????


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah she's spending it on herself ! Not on the kids for a change ! 
All mums should be able to spoil themselves occasionally - we always put others first !

Oh yeah! I should have put 'big' in there .... 3 words LOL blonde moment !!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 24, 2013)

not too big 
i wont reach


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2013)

Low high five !!


----------



## sharky (Jan 25, 2013)

Getting 2 rats 
Friends not food....
I'll have 6 
18 animals total
19, new beardie


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Deebo on here
Has bald rats
For sale. They 
Look pretty awesome!!!! 

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 25, 2013)

don't wanna work :cry:

- - - Updated - - -

underwater porcelain technician


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> don't wanna work :cry:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> underwater porcelain technician



You fix toilets??

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 25, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> You fix toilets??
> 
> Cathy



lol nah just my fancy way of saying dishy


----------



## roobars (Jan 25, 2013)

Also thought plumber...

Dishy not terrible..

Job interview today

it went well

got an offer

waiting for contract

want more money :/


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 25, 2013)

Going nowhere fast !


----------



## sharky (Jan 25, 2013)

New Rat, Moses







Moses is dark
Whiskers is light 

Didn't get female 
Didn't have any


----------



## roobars (Jan 25, 2013)

whiskers is healed

- - - Updated - - -

worried about boris

please help him

herp help thread


----------



## sharky (Jan 25, 2013)

bahahahaha! HA! HA!

You're funny Roobars :lol:

Hope boris recovers


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hair dye mania!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> lol nah just my fancy way of saying dishy



Ohhhhh hahahahhaha

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

my irn escaped 

- - - Updated - - -

my irn escaped


----------



## roobars (Jan 25, 2013)

it will return!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope so  
But its raining :'(

Cathy


----------



## jbest (Jan 25, 2013)

My coastal escaped :-$


----------



## Shotta (Jan 25, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I hope so
> But its raining :'(
> 
> Cathy



hope it comes back
whats an irn?

- - - Updated - - -



jbest said:


> My coastal escaped :-$



thats no good i hope you find him/her is it a hatchy?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hope it comes back
> whats an irn?



Indian Ringneck - bird


----------



## jbest (Jan 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hope it comes back
> whats an irn?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 26, 2013)

New snake yay
Got home finally
My tub sucks
Snake get out
Snake in car
Snake behind dash
Me cry aww
Dash in pieces
Snake not come 
Snake get cranky 
I get cranky
Snake in tank
Dash in pieces 
Weekend slightly ruined 


Tomorrow dash day
Can't wait pffft


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 26, 2013)

worked night shift
Now I'm tired
Need new job

- - - Updated - - -

worked night shift
Now I'm tired
Need new job


----------



## sharky (Jan 26, 2013)

Hurry up Monday!!!!

Rats had fight
Building another cage
4 cages now....just for rats 
mum's not happy


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 26, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Hurry up Monday!!!!
> 
> Rats had fight
> Building another cage
> ...



Naughty little rat
Maybe snake food??? 

Hahahahah

Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 26, 2013)

australia day 
hope i dont have to work lol


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 27, 2013)

rain rain rain


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Flooded in nanango. 
A bit scared.
Missing my husband. 
Wanting my mum!!!
I'm a sook.


----------



## Spiral-Python (Jan 27, 2013)

Slithered in grass. (Python under close supervision)
grass feels funny. (Python's first grass adventure)
did big poo. (Python's 'room' does not need cleaning)
Where's my tucker? (Feeding time tomorrow)
time to sleep. (Perfect python day)


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 27, 2013)

fed all snakes


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Facing flooding again. 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Wanna hold snake
gotta wait though
argh so tempting
sleep not appealing
much to me


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 28, 2013)

Here it comes


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> Here it comes



Here what comes??


----------



## damian83 (Jan 28, 2013)

120 kmh + wind
Trees on car
Trees on roofs
100 m away

- - - Updated - - -

3 more down
What a day


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 28, 2013)

damian83 said:


> 120 kmh + wind
> Trees on car
> Trees on roofs
> 100 m away
> ...



You still on the Gold Coast Damien? I can't get to mum and dads. Trying to get to Brisbane and get a hotel do at least I am closer to mum and dads. They have a power pole down in their drive and mums car has a tree on it! So lucky they're okay.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> You still on the Gold Coast Damien? I can't get to mum and dads. Trying to get to Brisbane and get a hotel do at least I am closer to mum and dads. They have a power pole down in their drive and mums car has a tree on it! So lucky they're okay.


No im in lismore


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Stay safe everyone.
Hubby is stuck
out of town.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 28, 2013)

stupid cold weather!
watching bleach


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love bleach!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

No beardie today
Have to wait
Until tomorrow, ugh!
And go by
bus that arrives
2 hours before
I am meeting
the breeder, grrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> No beardie today
> Have to wait
> Until tomorrow, ugh!
> And go by
> ...



What about school?


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

School starts Wednesday 
Gotta love PrivateSchools


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep sure do,
but sons starts
tomorrow - weather permitting.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 28, 2013)

Friends are rescuing 
Toowoomba in morning


----------



## roobars (Jan 29, 2013)

Went to court

lost my licence

$600 my bad


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 29, 2013)

Back at work


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Back at work



Damn, me too.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 29, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Damn, me too.



Holidays NEED to 
be much longer! :cry:


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 29, 2013)

roobars said:


> Went to court
> 
> lost my licence
> 
> $600 my bad



How long for??

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Jan 29, 2013)

Got New Beardie


----------



## roobars (Jan 29, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> How long for??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



Five short months


----------



## sharky (Jan 29, 2013)

You're naughty roobars!!!!

What'da lose it 4?


----------



## roobars (Jan 29, 2013)

I was naughty


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 29, 2013)

back at school


----------



## sharky (Jan 29, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> back at school



That really sucks
I go tomorrow...


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 29, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Damn, me too.



And me too !


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jan 30, 2013)

Another day off:lol:


----------



## Zanks (Jan 30, 2013)

Got bewdiful Spotted


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 30, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Got bewdiful Spotted



Post a picture!?!?!?!

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate SCHOOL!

- - - Updated - - -

i hate SCHOOL!


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2013)

imma pokemon master


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> Heavily Medicated



Thats two words ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

Photos of snakes


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Thats two words ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



ha ha my bad i changed it see^^^


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



beautiful amber eyes


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 1, 2013)

windy unshaven toast


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is fluffy

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 1, 2013)

my teachers suck


----------



## sharky (Feb 1, 2013)

Zanks said:


> Got bewdiful Spotted



where’sthe pic? 

- - - Updated - - -



jakedasnake said:


> my teachers suck



so do mine 
'pimping' my bass


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 1, 2013)

Up and Down


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 1, 2013)

Greenant army attacked 
me today, ouch :/
abit lumpy now. :lol:


----------



## black_headed_mon (Feb 1, 2013)

nearly six hundred


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 2, 2013)

13 days left


----------



## sharky (Feb 2, 2013)

Homework....easily distracted


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 2, 2013)

The Matrix Movie-Marathon


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 2, 2013)

hit by lamp


----------



## Rattler (Feb 2, 2013)

wheres me jumpa?


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 2, 2013)

NO MORE RAIN..............golf in the morn lol


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rattler said:


> wheres me jumpa?



In the wardrobe? 

- - - Updated - - -



ozimid said:


> NO MORE RAIN..............golf in the morn lol



Ground abit soggy?
Hard to play?


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 2, 2013)

Ground abit soggy?
Hard to play?[/QUOTE said:


> Not for me im used to it being a pom but the rest of the boys may struggle lol.............Oi where u been on hols or sumat?


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Not for me im used to it being a pom but the rest of the boys may struggle lol.............Oi where u been on hols or sumat?



Owell at least u'll know that ur gonna win  ive been here just havn't posted on many threads or i just havn't logged in but lurked around lol. iv'e also been busy taming my new bird, plus working 2-3 days a week. Fun fun fun!! :/


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Owell at least u'll know that ur gonna win  ive been here just havn't posted on many threads or i just havn't logged in but lurked around lol. iv'e also been busy taming my new bird, plus working 2-3 days a week. Fun fun fun!! :/


Taming a bird??? Now come on u know my back ground !!!!


----------



## roobars (Feb 2, 2013)

I work out


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Taming a bird??? Now come on u know my back ground !!!!



Yeah but ur background was awesome. I didnt have the luxury of taming birds of prey, so i resorted to the next best thing, a cockatoo 
Maybe u should get a cockatoo, they are so cute and cuddly lol

- - - Updated - - -



roobars said:


> I work out



The first thing i thought when i saw ur post was that song 'sexy and i know it' lol
Oh no, its in my head now :/


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Yeah but ur background was awesome. I didnt have the luxury of taming birds of prey, so i resorted to the next best thing, a cockatoo
> Maybe u should get a cockatoo, they are so cute and cuddly lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


...bloody iPhone... Sry


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nope, but i cant keep anything that does  
thanks ozimid


----------



## roobars (Feb 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> The first thing i thought when i saw ur post was that song 'sexy and i know it' lol
> Oh no, its in my head now :/



*thrust*


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 3, 2013)

At work again

Double dollar day


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

Lazy Day Home


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Lazy Day Home



Same with me


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

making youtube videos
How about hitting subscribe → - YouTube


----------



## FrogSongFarm (Feb 3, 2013)

Great day thanks!


----------



## sharky (Feb 4, 2013)

Sick again.....blach!


----------



## damian83 (Feb 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Sick again.....blach!


No unlike button !

- - - Updated - - -

Rostered day off
Nfl in stereo
Giving blood later


----------



## Jackrabbit (Feb 4, 2013)

Not Nearly Over


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

No jobs again


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> No jobs again



Don't give up!


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

Savings running low!!!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 4, 2013)

My poor hands/fingers :| :lol:


----------



## mungus (Feb 4, 2013)

fully sic mate !!


----------



## mattG (Feb 4, 2013)

my friday! beers


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bought a car 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 4, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Bought a car
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



Lucky u aye,

im still on my learners, since i was 16 haha


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> im still on my learners, since i was 16 haha



Know that feel


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Lucky u aye,
> 
> im still on my learners, since i was 16 haha



Same as you! 
No driving for me!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

passed test at 26
On Ls 2 Long
lol

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

guys guys, i think we're getting too off topic here


----------



## xJACKx (Feb 4, 2013)

i hate school...


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> guys guys, i think we're getting too off topic here



at least we
Follow the rules
Littlemay 3 words Please
LOL

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry

Please forgive me?


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> Please forgive me?



If your lucky


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 4, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> If your lucky



She is lucky


----------



## jbest (Feb 5, 2013)

House inspection yesterday
Hid the snakes 
All went well


----------



## sharky (Feb 5, 2013)

Motley Crue at
Clipsal, mum won't
let me go :cry:


----------



## Gonemad (Feb 5, 2013)

Want yellow snake!
mines already green!
very very happy/sad!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gonemad said:


> Want yellow snake!
> mines already green!
> very very happy/sad!



I wish they
Would stay yellow 
Do you like
The blue phase ?

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shotta (Feb 5, 2013)

i passed out :?:facepalm:


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Hot; ball soup.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 5, 2013)

One kitten left 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> One kitten left
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Not snake food?


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 5, 2013)

Noooo i love all creatures great and small lol i do have a whole food chain at home hahahahah 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

So many measurements

Excited for enclosure!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

littlemay said:


> So many measurements
> 
> Excited for enclosure!



Don't forget pics


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Don't forget pics



In good time =p


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

Then hurry up !

not very patient


----------



## damian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

No herper is


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 6, 2013)

Taking pretty pictures


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

I gotta shed! 
Making Reptile House 
out of it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm finally home! 
So bloody happy!


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 7, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm finally home!
> So bloody happy!


NEED holiday SEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (Feb 7, 2013)

Went for X-Rays...
Results back tomorrow :/


----------



## littlemay (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Test results suck


----------



## sharky (Feb 7, 2013)

That's so true!


----------



## Shotta (Feb 8, 2013)

first quail hatched!!
*dances*


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 8, 2013)

Waters just broke!!!

Five weeks early :-/


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 8, 2013)

Off you go

You'll be fine

One of mine was 6 weeks early and she's fine 

Good wishes XXXX

NO pics until bubby is presentable LOL


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 8, 2013)

Very sad today 
It's always hard,
saying good-bye


----------



## sharky (Feb 8, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Waters just broke!!!
> 
> Five weeks early :-/



Hope everything's okay! 
Sending best wishes 

- - - Updated - - -



emmalene_bunny said:


> Very sad today
> It's always hard,
> saying good-bye



What happned Em?

(Sorry if that was rude, just remember we are here for you )


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 8, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> What happned Em?
> 
> (Sorry if that was rude, just remember we are here for you )


 I'll PM you Sharkey x


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 8, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Waters just broke!!!
> 
> Five weeks early :-/



The next thing I want to see from you is 

"It's a xxxx"

Get to hospital !


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 8, 2013)

early mild contractions 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 8, 2013)

ROFL. 

Hard work to come !


----------



## sharky (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck Cathy! 

(I'm hoping to hear that too Jax!)


----------



## damian83 (Feb 8, 2013)

Need more beer
Conrats again cathy


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 8, 2013)

needles arnt fun:evil:


----------



## Beard (Feb 9, 2013)

Hot, sweating, wet.

Take what you will from that


----------



## damian83 (Feb 9, 2013)

Beard said:


> Hot, sweating, wet.
> 
> Take what you will from that


Snapping one off


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow Cathy! A baby. What wonderful news. May your labour be short and the delivery trouble free. Am really excited for you. A brand new life. Your own little miracle. Truly a wonderment!

Mike


----------



## sharky (Feb 9, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> needles arnt fun:evil:



I agree jakedasnake :evil:


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 9, 2013)

Heads are out...


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 9, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> Heads are out...



Snakes I assume ? 

( for a split second i thought you were talking about Cathy !  )


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 9, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Snakes I assume ?
> 
> ( for a split second i thought you were talking about Cathy !  )


God forbid, 26 heads...haha


----------



## Camphibious (Feb 9, 2013)

No Hang Over


lol


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 9, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> God forbid, 26 heads...haha



Ouch ouch OUCH !


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

a few photos

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damian83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Woohoo. .. good work cath


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done Cathy!! She's absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done Cathy


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 10, 2013)

A beautiful bub! Congratulations.


----------



## sharky (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats cathy! CUTIE <3

- - - Updated - - -

Your baby is year of the snake! How cool is that????? (Chinese new year starts tomorrow...does this still count?)

(Sorry not three words )


----------



## jbest (Feb 10, 2013)

Im off to
Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary
Gonna check out
Snake and Monitors 
ps
Congrats to Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Congrats cathy! CUTIE <3
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



She Missed out on being a Snake by 1 day  Shes a dragon Instead So might buy her a bearded dragon one day 

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2013)

ozimid said:


> NEED holiday SEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!



I do Hun! A holiday to get over this holiday from hell. I may call myself a NSWer and change teams after this lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations Cath!! Xxx


----------



## littlemay (Feb 10, 2013)

Expo, chocolate, massages.

In that order =p


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 11, 2013)

Expo drive nightshift


----------



## sharky (Feb 11, 2013)

4 blood-tests Thursday 
Kill me now....I hate needles


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 11, 2013)

amazingly great good


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 11, 2013)

Calling Sophie Emma 
Stupid Baby Brain

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 11, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Calling Sophie Emma
> Stupid Baby Brain
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD



I bet your
day was fun


----------



## sharky (Feb 13, 2013)

Resurecting this thread


----------



## littlemay (Feb 13, 2013)

Wisdom tooth pain


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

one tube left  

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 14, 2013)

Perth, plane, Melbourne.


----------



## sharky (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## kwaka (Feb 14, 2013)

Windscreen, prawns, squash.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

love love love ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 14, 2013)

same old BEEP (can't swear!)


----------



## Umbral (Feb 14, 2013)

So very busy.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 14, 2013)

Umbral said:


> So very busy.



Just about to
say the same
thing!

Way to Busy


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 14, 2013)

so embarrassed today


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> so embarrassed today



What happened?, please
tell us everything


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 14, 2013)

i did the 
beep test n
spewed everywhere


----------



## Umbral (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm changing mine to:

I just lol'd


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> i did the
> beep test n
> spewed everywhere



Oh, how embarrassing 
sorry to hear :lol:
Whats the beep-test?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 14, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Whats the beep-test?



Run flat out 
Beat the 'beep'

Designed by sadists


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 14, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Run flat out
> Beat the 'beep'
> 
> Designed by sadists



I did it, 
once, never again!
Stupid beep test!!!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

well that don't
sound very fun :/


----------



## damian83 (Feb 14, 2013)

Playing with snakes


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 14, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> well that don't
> sound very fun :/



Cos it's not


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Totally AWESOME yesterday!!!!
Won a python...
Northern Diamond Hatchling....
Screamed and shouted
Burst into tears....
I'm so lame :lol:
And so excited


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 14, 2013)

Packing for Expo

Packing for Queensland

Not enough hours


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 14, 2013)

Chocolate milk + movies 
lol


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 14, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> i did the
> beep test n
> spewed everywhere



l aced That
In the days 
Would fail Now
hahaha

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 14, 2013)

wow thnx everyone 
ur so nice 
lol i hate 
da beep test 
the key is 
to strt slow
thn get faster 
i have to 
do it once 
a year 
im un fit 
lol


----------



## Stuart (Feb 14, 2013)

40 year old Whisky 
Definitely can't complain.


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 14, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> wow thnx everyone
> ur so nice
> lol i hate
> da beep test
> ...



Is the beep
test manditory? is
it something done
at school or?


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 15, 2013)

so super ****


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

back at hospital :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 15, 2013)

keen for green


----------



## sharky (Feb 15, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> i did the
> beep test n
> spewed everywhere



Well that sucks
I hate it :evil:
It's complete torture!
Should make the
teachers do it :twisted:

U feeling better?


----------



## sharky (Feb 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> back at hospital :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2



R u okay?
Feel better soon! xx


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

daughter special care
came 5.5 weeks early

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Hugs for mini-one
And for you
Cathy1986 and bub.


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Getting the flu 
Oh no, *sigh*


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 15, 2013)

Kill all customers!


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 15, 2013)

2 new darwins..............in 3 weeks lol 8)


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> daughter special care
> came 5.5 weeks early
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Congrats hon...all the best for the Bub and your family......Pete


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

growing up fast
one week tomorrow
Need established feeding
before home time
:thumbup:





Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Precious baby girl.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

Shes so Small

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 16, 2013)

Watching joe dirt


----------



## damian83 (Feb 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Shes so Small
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk 2


But cute as .....


----------



## kakariki (Feb 17, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Saluting firefighters everywhere



Thanks.. it's never easy but the rewards are huge


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

Passed hearing test





No feeding tube 
Maybe home tomorrow 
Im very excited 




Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 17, 2013)

All fingers crossed


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Well that sucks
> I hate it :evil:
> It's complete torture!
> Should make the
> ...


lol ikr and 
yes im feeling 
alot better


----------



## justin91 (Feb 19, 2013)

cant find tools..

(So annoying when I really need a certain one and can't find it anywhere)


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 19, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Passed hearing test
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naww...so beautiful.


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 19, 2013)

Waiting for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 19, 2013)

Need Tattslotto win


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2013)

Thread *still* here ? :shock:


----------



## Stuart (Feb 19, 2013)

Thread still here..:|


----------



## Khagan (Feb 19, 2013)

Bo ri ng?


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 19, 2013)

Finally home yay 


cute first cuddles 




Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Feb 19, 2013)

So cute Cathy!

My day was
terrible, absolutely terrible


----------



## Eamon (Feb 19, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> So cute Cathy!
> 
> My day was
> terrible, absolutely terrible


why so terrible?


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Thread *still* here ? :shock:



U have an
issue with that? :lol:


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> U have an
> issue with that? :lol:



Not in ChitChat


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 19, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> So cute Cathy!
> 
> My day was
> terrible, absolutely terrible



Chin up butter-cup! 
Hope you're okay!
New day tomorrow 
xx


----------



## dangles (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't educate idiots.........


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2013)

Snot cough snot


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2013)

Tired - noisy neighbours.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

dangles said:


> Can't educate idiots.........



Leave them alone 

They implode eventually


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 19, 2013)

Taught Taz Flight-recall 
In two days
Still mastering it.
Very smart bird.


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 20, 2013)

First snake TODAY!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam_Stimson said:


> First snake TODAY!!!



Take lotsa photos ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 20, 2013)

SO much coffee!
Works a drag!
Kitten at my-place,
not my kittens, 
They are cute,
BUT SO ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Roughie (Feb 20, 2013)

Lots of pythons..


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 20, 2013)

Moreso for yesterday, but still applicable, so...

Slippery Gypsy's home!
Couldn't be happier


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Take lotsa photos ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Click clack ready!!! 

Heading to airport!!! 

Soooo bloody excited!!! 

Will post pics!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sam_Stimson said:


> Click clack ready!!!
> 
> Heading to airport!!!
> 
> ...



Where are photos ????

From Cathy


----------



## flt13 (Feb 23, 2013)

"50 isn't old!"


----------



## montysrainbow (Feb 23, 2013)

i miss wine :twisted:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Massage, manicure, Thai-food


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 23, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Massage, manicure, Thai-food



For the win :-D

From Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 23, 2013)

Imma bit cute
My mummy thinks 

From Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 23, 2013)

Night-out NO kids


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 23, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Where are photos ????
> 
> From Cathy



In other threads. 

But here's one 





Hope you like 

I'm in lurve....


----------



## jacorin (Feb 23, 2013)

wet.....bloody wet


----------



## Shotta (Feb 24, 2013)

this weather sucks


----------



## sharky (Feb 24, 2013)

Sam_Stimson said:


> In other threads.
> 
> But here's one
> 
> ...



You're on TheAustralianRatForum 
I remember looking
at this there


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Feb 24, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> You're on TheAustralianRatForum
> I remember looking
> at this there



That's what you

Said there too


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 24, 2013)

Top night out  

just woke up 

harder at 50


----------



## dangles (Feb 24, 2013)

ICU sucks hard


----------



## littlemay (Feb 24, 2013)

Sick of bigots


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 24, 2013)

Cigars beers cards


----------



## jbest (Feb 24, 2013)

slept until 5pm
hungover as hell
never drinking again


----------



## Shotta (Feb 24, 2013)

i am cornholio
must obey Bunghole!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 24, 2013)

dangles said:


> ICU sucks hard


Are you crook?


----------



## mungus (Feb 25, 2013)

only get better


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay its raining

From Cathy


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 25, 2013)

Motorcycle accident Ouch!


----------



## Maseface (Feb 25, 2013)

Work. Eat. Sleep.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 25, 2013)

Got stitches for
the first time!
Don't think I
like them at-all!

Ps- I HATE MONDAYS


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 25, 2013)

Back to hospital
Sophie not well 
:thumbdown:

From Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Feb 25, 2013)

this weather sucks
its like cold and wet..uh uhh


----------



## kwaka (Feb 25, 2013)

Waiting for python.

Smithers. Patience personified!


----------



## dangles (Feb 25, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Are you crook?



not me, my sister is


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 25, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Got stitches for
> the first time!
> Don't think I
> like them at-all!
> ...



How did that
happen? never had 
them in my 
life, nor any
broken bones, yay


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 25, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> How did that
> happen? never had
> them in my
> life, nor any
> broken bones, yay



On the spot
removal of freckle/mole 
Heaps of needles,
hurts heaps now,
No broken bones
For me either! 
Silly mr dermatologist,
I like my
skin attached to-me!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 25, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> On the spot
> removal of freckle/mole
> Heaps of needles,
> hurts heaps now,
> ...



Sounds painful, call
me weird but
for some odd
reason i used
to always want 
stitches as a
kid lol, not 
so much anymore. :?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 25, 2013)

Uni back today.

Worked in bookshop.

Many many books.

Books, books, books.

Books, books, books.

Books, books, books.

Books, books, books.

Books, books, books.

Time for sleep.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 25, 2013)

dangles said:


> not me, my sister is



Hope she's okay


----------



## sharky (Feb 25, 2013)

Three new rats! 

Came with glass
tank, going to 
get some knobbies 
....one day anyway


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sophie not breathing
Heart rate low
In intensive care
Im freaking out 
My poor baby 






From Cathy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 25, 2013)

thinking of you 
xxxx


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh no, poor
little thing, hang 
in there, were
preying for you


----------



## Stuart (Feb 25, 2013)

All our strongest wishes are with you Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks you guys
She has stabilized 
:thumbup:
From Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 26, 2013)

Thinking of Sophie

Hugs to Cathy


----------



## sharky (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazon fresh shed 

best wishes cathie xo


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Feb 26, 2013)

Surrounded by incompetence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Surrounded by incompetence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Join the club !


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh same here!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone
Might be home
tomorrow sometime maybe
If all's good :thumbup:

from Cathy


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed Cathy 

Keep alert and I'm sure she'll be stronger in be time. Prems are always a worry in the first few months (been there)


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 26, 2013)

Stupid court day
long and boring
Thankgod its over


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 26, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Fingers crossed Cathy
> 
> Keep alert and I'm sure she'll be stronger in be time. Prems are always a worry in the first few months (been there)



They're attention seekers!!!!

From Cathy


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 26, 2013)

im sick again


----------



## Jonah (Feb 26, 2013)

Hot hot & hot


----------



## paultheo (Feb 26, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Leave them alone
> 
> They implode eventually




Ha ha ha.
very well said.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 26, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> They're attention seekers!!!!
> 
> From Cathy



Yeah, but cute !!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 26, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Yeah, but cute !!



Thats very true 

From Cathy


----------



## sharky (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope she
will be able
to come home
tomorrow 4 you cathy! 
Best of luck 



jakedasnake said:


> im sick again



Get well soon!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 26, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I hope she
> will be able
> to come home
> tomorrow 4 you cathy!
> ...



Hope so too 

From Cathy


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed Cathy : )


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 26, 2013)

Gotta love parenthood !


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Surrounded by incompetence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




you live-in Canberra 

surrounded by politicians :lol:


----------



## ReptileLover1991 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mummy Needs Time-Out!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 27, 2013)

Really bloody awful


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 1, 2013)

massive drug find!!!!!


----------



## sharky (Mar 1, 2013)

School athletics day.
Soooooooooooo much fun!


----------



## Cougar2007 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very sore ankle


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 1, 2013)

hangover. KFC. bed.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 1, 2013)

Rainy quiet relaxing.


the best kind of day


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

dangles said:


> not me, my sister is



How's she going?


----------



## dangles (Mar 2, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> How's she going?



Getting better, still sedated , breathing on her own now and waking when people talk to her. Hopefully she will be off all machines/sedatives in a few days.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 2, 2013)

Deep Purple Tonight 

Kings game tomorrow


----------



## sharky (Mar 2, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Deep Purple Tonight
> 
> Kings game tomorrow



So damn jealous!
Love deep purple ^_^

Making Rock wall!!!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 2, 2013)

Working Saturday's suck!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 2, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Working Saturday's suck!



I second that!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 2, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> you live-in Canberra
> 
> surrounded by politicians :lol:


Equates to the same thing.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 2, 2013)

my boobs exploding 
wake up sophie!!!

From Cathy


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 2, 2013)

Penrith I come!!!!


----------



## Doccee (Mar 3, 2013)

sleep dinner work.:cry:


----------



## sharky (Mar 3, 2013)

Got my-first gecko!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken (Mar 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Got my-first gecko!!!!!!



What d'ja get?


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 3, 2013)

Deep Purple GOOD 
Deep Purple GREAT 
Deep Purple AWESOME

Ears Still Ringing :lol:


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 3, 2013)

reds march on


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 3, 2013)

Strawberry Big M,
Raspberry Bannana Bread,
Trashy movie day,
My hangover cures!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

ready to kill
husband not home
from last night


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 3, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> ready to kill
> husband not home
> from last night



Dog house tonight !


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 3, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> ready to kill
> husband not home
> from last night



Mardigras ?????? ?????


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

his bags packed, 
with clothes that fit (usually pack him stuff that hasnt fit for years, cos if hes leaving he aint looking good!!!) 
not at Mardigras,
but will be next year when im done with him.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 3, 2013)

Three strikes ...... Out !


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

Preparing for promotion


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed 4U !


----------



## Dragonwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

So over rain....
So over flooding.....
Sweeping out water....
Sweeping out mud.....
Grateful I have....
A highset house.


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Mar 3, 2013)

Feel really clever 
Built




rat rack 
All by myself


----------



## Sam_Stimson (Mar 3, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> ready to kill
> husband not home
> from last night



So not okay!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

Sam_Stimson said:


> So not okay!!!



silent treatment working!
given 4yr old
for the afternoon
hope head hurts.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 3, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> silent treatment working!
> given 4yr old
> for the afternoon
> hope head hurts.



Cruel but Necessary


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 3, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> given 4yr old
> for the afternoon
> hope head hurts.



Like your style


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 3, 2013)

can be cruel
especially when peeved
3 more days
should do the trick :x:evil:


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 3, 2013)

bought more snakes !!
sexy caramel jag 
and 75% jungle jag 

From Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 3, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> bought more snakes !!
> sexy caramel jag
> and 75% jungle jag
> 
> From Cathy



Must see pics


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate Mondays!!!!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 4, 2013)

Monday - wat u expect !


----------



## Ambush (Mar 4, 2013)

Sad unemployed Day!!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I hate Mondays!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 4, 2013)

bank account empty
snakes soo addictive
but well worthy

From Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Mar 4, 2013)

Stupid firewall issues


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 4, 2013)

My computer broke
*again* at work!
Yay new stuff!
Hopefully new monitors!
Damn Gen Y,
We only want
anything new


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 4, 2013)

Rocking at soundwave!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 4, 2013)

olives gone nutbag


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 4, 2013)

Cant like comments :-/

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (Mar 4, 2013)

Deep Purple playing
tonight! Mum didn't 
take me!!! :cry:


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 4, 2013)

Watching The Block


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I hate Mondays!!!!



Least you get
one, mine lasts
Eleven days then
I can move
Onto the rest
of the week!!

Getting pretty excited,
Melbourne very soon.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2013)

lost tier battle
dam people using
ubers and pseudo 
i was 25Th global
lol stupid pokemon
back to training


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 5, 2013)

Waste of time


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 5, 2013)

I hate work


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 5, 2013)

Work, enough said.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 5, 2013)

No me time
Single mothers life
Live for kid's
So tired today
Would ♥ a break 

from Cathy :-(


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 5, 2013)

moody tired hormonal


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 5, 2013)

Cleaning the brothel
doing the washing
dying my hair
cant be bothered.....


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 5, 2013)

Saved dog's life.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 5, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Saved dog's life.



Good job Badsville

from Cathy


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 5, 2013)

30 weeks pregnant...View attachment 284238
belly in enclosure....


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 5, 2013)

Love fluffys eyes 





from Cathy


----------



## flt13 (Mar 6, 2013)

"Tooth extraction hurts"


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 6, 2013)

flt13 said:


> "Tooth extraction hurts"



Bet it does
Good painkillers tho 

from Cathy


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very bloody boring


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 6, 2013)

Making baby cake





from Cathy


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 6, 2013)

Found Wolf Spider


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 6, 2013)

work placement week


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> work placement week



What work place 
did u choose?


----------



## sharky (Mar 6, 2013)

Too much homework!


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 6, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Too much homework!



lol just think,
of all the
snakes you can
get once you
leave school and,
get a job
i tell my 
boys the more
you learn the
more you earn 
good girl Sharky
for doing it


----------



## sharky (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks montysrainbow! I
try my best


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 6, 2013)

Qld on Sunday!! 
First time ever!
More than excited!!


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Qld on Sunday!!
> First time ever!
> More than excited!!



So so jealous.


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 6, 2013)

build, sweat, beers.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 6, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Qld on Sunday!!
> First time ever!
> More than excited!!



Where you going?
Come to brisbane 

from Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 7, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Qld on Sunday!!
> First time ever!
> More than excited!!




Qld also Sunday


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 7, 2013)

damian83 said:


> Lizard or self lol


Lizard, NOT snake!


----------



## flt13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cannot confirm nor deny that.........


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 7, 2013)

MrFireStorm said:


> Qld also Sunday



Everyone comin to 
where the cool 
kids are qld 
is the best

from Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 7, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Everyone comin to
> where the cool
> kids are qld
> is the best
> ...



Only a stopover
Heading further north
To Mt Isa


----------



## Umbral (Mar 7, 2013)

Did a poo.
Thought I'd share.
Wont post pic.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 7, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Did a poo.
> Thought I'd share.
> Wont post pic.



Was it normal
How many days 
Since you fed 
Bahahahahahahahah

from Cathy


----------



## Umbral (Mar 7, 2013)

It was good,
Nice and firm
healthy brown colour
did one yesterday


----------



## viciousred (Mar 7, 2013)

Sad, reflective, unproductive...


----------



## damian83 (Mar 7, 2013)

To Brissy tomorrowrow.
5 year anniversary
Buying her cx9
New car tomororow
New snake tomorrow?
Really doubt it......
Cross my fingers


----------



## sharky (Mar 7, 2013)

Umbral said:


> It was good,
> Nice and firm
> healthy brown colour
> did one yesterday



Too much detail


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 7, 2013)

pub with love


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 8, 2013)

Packing for Queensland

Cleaning animals out

Daughters swimming carnival

Busy busy day


----------



## simonandtoni (Mar 8, 2013)

A Train Wreck.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 8, 2013)

humid tired sick


----------



## Keysman (Mar 8, 2013)

Bring on weekend


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 8, 2013)

Work paid afternoon,
lots of seafood,
lots of cocktails,
getting too drunk!


----------



## paultheo (Mar 8, 2013)

lets get drunk.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 8, 2013)

glad its over


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 8, 2013)

Stressed over schoolwork


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keep at it
All worth it
In the future

from Cathy


----------



## Umbral (Mar 8, 2013)

Bogans fighting outside
This is good
Hope they die
quiet street again


----------



## sharky (Mar 9, 2013)

Cold, wet, rainy

.....and cricket grand-final >.<


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 9, 2013)

damn neighbour woke 
me up i 
wanted to sleep in :x


----------



## Firepac (Mar 9, 2013)

Got up early
Went Barra fishing
Caught nothing again 
Try again tomorrow


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 9, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Qld on Sunday!!
> First time ever!
> More than excited!!



Ha, trading places
With you emmalene!
Melbourne on Wednesday
First time properly 
Bring on the
Australian grand prix


----------



## Shotta (Mar 9, 2013)

xenoblade chronicles =awesome!!!!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 9, 2013)

Got new tatt

Parra beat Warriors
Forty to ten

Nice cold beer

Life is good.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 10, 2013)

more fuzzies wasted


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 10, 2013)

Im at church :-/
Lol

from Cathy


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 10, 2013)

parents fighting again :/


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in Qld! 8)


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 10, 2013)

Working bottom off


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 10, 2013)

Forgot about assignment. 

FFFFF.


----------



## sharky (Mar 10, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> parents fighting again :/



Snap! Mine too


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 11, 2013)

Shed this morning 





from Cathy


----------



## Baturb (Mar 11, 2013)

Too damn hot

here in Adelaide

going on jetski


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 11, 2013)

HappyBirthday to Me!!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy birthday BTBN


----------



## sharky (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday BTBN


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 11, 2013)

happy birthday BTBN!

HOPE WAS FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> HappyBirthday to Me!!



Happybirthday to yoouuuu

from Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 11, 2013)

more happys here 
than from family 
wife's at work
son's at work
daughter's in bed 
just the reptiles 
and APS friends


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like you
Had peaceful day


----------



## Shotta (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my spotted!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> Got my spotted!View attachment 284870



He or she 
has an A 
for awesome on 
his or her 
head. Looks coool 

from Cathy


----------



## sharky (Mar 12, 2013)

S/He's Awesome Nilesh!


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 12, 2013)

weird hopeful cool


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 14, 2013)

My love life





from Cathy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 14, 2013)

Happiest girl alive 
Train to Gold-Coast!


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 14, 2013)

Waiting for weekend


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 14, 2013)

Cathy, how's Sophie ?


----------



## nebben838 (Mar 15, 2013)

PAIN! PAIN! PAIN! 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Cathy, how's Sophie ?



Sophies going great





from Cathy


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful! Like mum.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you blue

from Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> My love life
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you have lovelife 

have seen pics 

she is Beautiful !!!!

One will come


----------



## sharky (Mar 15, 2013)

Week finally over!
Time to relax 
....and do homework >.<


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ears are ringing
Formula one cars
Are pretty loud!
Ear plugs tomorrow.

Nice picture Cathy
Ha ha ha

How is your
holiday emmalene bunny?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 15, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> How is your
> holiday emmalene bunny?



Wet'n'Wild today,
went on everything,
not my choice 
Movie world tomorrow,
thinking of moving,
I love it-here!


----------



## sharky (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad you're having
an awesome time!!!!!


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm jealous Emmalene -.-


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Wet'n'Wild today,
> went on everything,
> not my choice
> Movie world tomorrow,
> ...



Sounds like you've
Been having fun
Why not by
Choice? Wet'n'wild is
Great fun. You
Done Dreamworld yet?

I can't believe
How crazy drivers
Are in the
melbourne cbd it
Is madness :lol:

You should move 
It's only bearable
to me because
I'm only there
One week out
of the month!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 16, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> Sounds like you've
> Been having fun
> Why not by
> Choice? Wet'n'wild is
> ...



Most rides are 
for two people,
bf loves rides,
Couldn't say no.
Not going dreamworld,
spent to much,
close to broke,
I miss my
city, it's really
quiet here.

In love with
PANCAKE PARADISE 
View attachment 285429


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 16, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Most rides are
> for two people,
> bf loves rides,
> Couldn't say no.
> ...



Ha my girlfriend
makes me go
on rides by
Myself, oh well!

You can have
Your miserable city
Back lol. Qualifying
postponed for two
Hours (in ten
minute intervals) before
Getting canned until
tomorrow lunch time.

Hoping for a
Dry race tomorrow
Just so it's
not so miserable
In the stands


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally got tagged







Lol 

from Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

And im famous





from Cathy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

On the way 
To reptile expo
Tilly is sick


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 17, 2013)

My sander died


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh no Jax that sux!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 17, 2013)

Halfway through job.....
"Tradie" brand next !!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 17, 2013)

Expo was fun.

People are pushing those 3 words pretty far lol.


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 17, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Expo was fun.
> 
> People are pushing those 3 words pretty far lol.


 expo was awesome


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 17, 2013)

the expo was 
a long way 
to go to 
not buy anything 
but was good


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Incy wincy spider








from Cathy


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 17, 2013)

air con, boyz & hotcross buns 8)


----------



## Megzz (Mar 18, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Incy wincy spider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew ew ewww!!!


----------



## Keysman (Mar 18, 2013)

Dapz dapz dapz


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 18, 2013)

just googled Dapz :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 18, 2013)

I got offered
a new job!!!!


----------



## Keysman (Mar 18, 2013)

Google my freind
lol


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 18, 2013)

I LOVE CENTERLINK 
:evil::evil::evil:
:twisted::twisted::twisted:
:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## sharky (Mar 18, 2013)

Want that spider!!!


----------



## jbest (Mar 18, 2013)

day off work
but im sick 
lol


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 18, 2013)

thornton maccas interview


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 18, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> thornton maccas interview



How'd ya go ?


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yay 1000th comment

from Cathy


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 18, 2013)

Big new house!!!


----------



## bradles73au (Mar 18, 2013)

DAMNED SMOKE ALARM arghh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 19, 2013)

became a dad
to baby tigers 

Daz


----------



## 1802SXY (Mar 19, 2013)

Drifted around corners


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

1802SXY said:


> Drifted around corners



Should be sleeping

from Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

Too damn cute 
Get some pics 

from Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

[SIZcan't stop sneezing! !!:-/


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 19, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> [SIZcan't stop sneezing! !!:-/




Nothing like a 
good facial orgasm
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2013)

Post one thousand...


----------



## PurLex (Mar 19, 2013)

uncomfortable. confident. procrastination.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Post one thousand...



Post 1 thousand & nine 

from Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Post 1 thousand & nine
> 
> from Cathy



Your post count is broken 







Or mine is

Meh


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Your post count is broken
> 
> View attachment 285677
> 
> ...








from Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2013)

Tapatalk isnt real


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 19, 2013)

reptiles


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 19, 2013)

bumble bee in 
math today lol
landed on my 
arm :evil:


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 19, 2013)

Hecate went sunbathing!
(her first venture outside, and she seemed to enjoy the Experience, the sun, and the feel of the rough bark on the table top!)


----------



## 1802SXY (Mar 19, 2013)

Sleeping isn't good


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 19, 2013)

1802SXY said:


> Sleeping isn't good



Yes it is

from Cathy


----------



## 1802SXY (Mar 20, 2013)

Albino's getting fat!!


----------



## Shotta (Mar 20, 2013)

:facepalm: left crickets in freezer!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 20, 2013)

Standoff with mother !!!

from Cathy


----------



## Umbral (Mar 20, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> :facepalm: left crickets in freezer!


Too many words


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2013)

bored at work


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Standoff with mother !!!
> 
> from Cathy


had one with 
my dad last 
week lol did 
you win


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 20, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> had one with
> my dad last
> week lol did
> you win



Its still going

from Cathy


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Standoff with mother !!!
> 
> from Cathy



You naughty girl:shock:

Still no spa?:lol:


----------



## Megzz (Mar 20, 2013)

Giving up men!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Standoff with mother !!!
> 
> from Cathy



She loves you!


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 20, 2013)

Sick of school. 
Awaiting holidays
Going to bed.
after this comment


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know this I more than 3 words BUT......... SHE IS DRIVING ME NUTS IM 26 LIVE AT HOME WITH MY OWN GRANNY FLAT HAS KITCHEN BATHROOM AND BEDROOMS SOO ANYWAY MUM STARTED HAVING A GO ABOUT ME BEING UPSTAIRS WITH MY FRIENDS THEN I WAS LIKE FINE ILL STAY DOWN STAIRS NOW IM BEING UNSOCIABLE! !! DAMN IT WOMAN I CANT WIN WITH THE HORMONAL MENOPAUSAL PSYCHOTIC 'FEMALE DOG'!!!!!
I WOULD MOVE OUT BUT SHE NEEDS MY $$$ FOR RENT AND I NEED A BABY SITTER HAHAHAHA BUT HAVENT TALKED TO EACH OTHER NOW FOR 48H LOL 
from Cathy


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 20, 2013)

Caps lock stuck. ^


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 20, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Caps lock stuck. ^



No. showing frustration

from Cathy


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2013)

yawn so tired


----------



## 1802SXY (Mar 21, 2013)

More like she doesn't like me?  an I have given her no reason to not like me


----------



## bradles73au (Mar 21, 2013)

Thunder and lightning.... woop woop

Bradles73au


----------



## happynagini (Mar 21, 2013)

i hate uni!


----------



## bradles73au (Mar 21, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I know this I more than 3 words BUT......... SHE IS DRIVING ME NUTS IM 26 LIVE AT HOME WITH MY OWN GRANNY FLAT HAS KITCHEN BATHROOM AND BEDROOMS SOO ANYWAY MUM STARTED HAVING A GO ABOUT ME BEING UPSTAIRS WITH MY FRIENDS THEN I WAS LIKE FINE ILL STAY DOWN STAIRS NOW IM BEING UNSOCIABLE! !! DAMN IT WOMAN I CANT WIN WITH THE HORMONAL MENOPAUSAL PSYCHOTIC 'FEMALE DOG'!!!!!
> I WOULD MOVE OUT BUT SHE NEEDS MY $$$ FOR RENT AND I NEED A BABY SITTER HAHAHAHA BUT HAVENT TALKED TO EACH OTHER NOW FOR 48H LOL
> from Cathy



So in three words for you.....

CANT PLEASE EVERYONE lol

Bradles73au


----------



## MrFireStorm (Mar 21, 2013)

Parliamentary submission done
Bed at 2am
Union meeting today
Then to work
Roll on Friday

Daz


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 21, 2013)

Busy busy busy

from Cathy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 21, 2013)

Got the flu,
from my flight,
I'm not impressed,
feel like death


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 21, 2013)

Got flu shot !


----------



## jakedasnake (Mar 21, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Got flu shot !


i need mine!


----------



## caliherp (Mar 22, 2013)

Ahhhh vacation atlas.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 22, 2013)

new wii game


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 22, 2013)

Jonesy1990 said:


> It is Friday!



That dosen't work

It's still crap

losing my job 

not my fault


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow calm down


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 22, 2013)

Jonesy1990 said:


> Wow calm down



easy for you 

look where you

live in paradise


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 22, 2013)

Got new blotchies.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 22, 2013)

its my birthday


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy birthday you


----------



## sharky (Mar 22, 2013)

Uncle coming Sunday 

Happy Birthday DaReptileBoy!
Hava great day


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 22, 2013)

Heaps of Work (TGIF)


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 22, 2013)

JackTheHerper said:


> Heaps of Work (TGIF)



Is it friday?
Time blends together
When working away
Only Nineteen days
to go!! Yay


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 22, 2013)

movie world....BUGGERED!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 22, 2013)

Kid free day 
Tattoos, fun, drinks


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 22, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> its my birthday



Not on birthdaylist!!??


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 23, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not on birthdaylist!!??


What do u mean


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 24, 2013)

#Sisters#love#snakes#

from Cathy


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 24, 2013)

same old BEEP
need better job
or I will destroy my husband for making me take the one I have. 
need a holiday
from my family before I kill them too. dad sick, folks stuck here, everyone is getting fair on my nerves.
And I apologise if I snap and take it out on someone else


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 24, 2013)

Manda1032 said:


> same old BEEP
> need better job
> or I will destroy my husband for making me take the one I have.
> need a holiday
> ...



visit vent thread :lol:

Flowers 2 cheer u up View attachment 286227
.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 25, 2013)

I did try but my stupid internet was playing up! So not my month hey.
Ty for flowers


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yawn im tired 

from Cathy


----------



## sharky (Mar 25, 2013)

3 more weeks....


----------



## doc819 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heading out fishing


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 25, 2013)

so not fair ^


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 25, 2013)

Animal career searching


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 26, 2013)

My spotted escaped 

from Cathy :-(


----------



## Shotta (Mar 26, 2013)

^^hope you find him

debt collecting


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just catching animals


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 26, 2013)

Long and Boring


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 26, 2013)

Working Easter Saturday
Working Easter Monday
AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

Not Going Camping


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 26, 2013)

Found my snake






from Cathy


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 26, 2013)

Tattoo booked in


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 27, 2013)

Tilly at hospital
Since 5 am.
41 degree temps
Very very stressful
Glad we're home 
And she's okay


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 27, 2013)

designed by kids....made by mum  View attachment 286541


----------



## sharky (Mar 27, 2013)

Played Gaelic Football
In the rain


----------



## baker (Mar 27, 2013)

Police caught thief
got all stuff
back. Laptop is
screwed though. Getting 
thief to replace


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 27, 2013)

Easter egg shopping,
82 dollars worth :shock:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Mar 27, 2013)

Boyfriend finally home
after 9 months,
no more working
interstate for him 
Happiest girl ever


----------



## jbest (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally finished rack
Long time coming
I never do
Anything very quickly


----------



## sharky (Mar 31, 2013)

Bred some rats


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 1, 2013)

Over it already!


----------



## Bigchewy (Apr 1, 2013)

Never ending job


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brothers eighteenth birthday
Wont go drinking
With his sister 

Very sad day 
:-(

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrFireStorm (Apr 1, 2013)

Found baby bluey#6


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 1, 2013)

Finished work early


----------



## Firepac (Apr 2, 2013)

Caught tonight's dinner


----------



## mungus (Apr 2, 2013)

Easter Egg Hangover !!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 2, 2013)

got new reps. they look awesome. 4 new reps


----------



## sharky (Apr 2, 2013)

What are they?


----------



## Albino93 (Apr 2, 2013)

mungus said:


> Easter Egg Hangover !!



My easter eggs
got eatin, but
not from me 
No easter egg
hangover this year.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 3, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> What are they?



2 new leafys. 1 new mantid. 1 new scorp. well the last. 2 arnt reptiles. but inverts yay


----------



## T0ken (Apr 3, 2013)

AAE arrivals tomorrow


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 3, 2013)

Cranky snakey lately,
been tagged twice.
Lucky he's little,
and super cute


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just found out
Hes a she :-/ 
My poor fluffy 

from Cathy


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 3, 2013)

I can do this in one word: dodgy!


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 4, 2013)

Broken knuckles yay.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 4, 2013)

At School NO. Have To Do. A Test Boring


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

One more sleep
Until tatt 2


----------



## sharky (Apr 4, 2013)

A+ in art 
Pretty happy 8)


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 4, 2013)

Need new job...


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> A+ in art
> Pretty happy 8)


Congrats to you !


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 6, 2013)

Job problem solved 

Bought the business :shock:

Now different problems :?


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2013)

Feeling very fat


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can not sleep
(For the last two days/nights)


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> Can not sleep
> (For the last two days/nights)



Dont smoke crack 
Im only joking 
Lol

from Cathy


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 7, 2013)

Am now single. 

(spose that kinda explains the lack of sleep?)
Im sorry Cathy, But I refuse to give up crack


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

heart burn sux!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> heart burn sux!



I got really bad heart burn after eating ham or bacon when I was pregnant stupid piggies gaviscon was my friend lol 


HATE SCHOOL HOLIDAYS
KIDS ALL AROUND

from Cathy


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 8, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I got really bad heart burn after eating ham or bacon when I was pregnant stupid piggies gaviscon was my friend
> 
> 
> 
> from Cathy



i live on rennies, its so bad now that i get it after anything and everything i eat or drink!


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 8, 2013)

Got Flu........Bed


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 8, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> i live on rennies, its so bad now that i get it after anything and everything i eat or drink!


Eat Healthier i used to get Reflux (worse than heart burn) real bad............Still drink tho lol so me own fault HEHEHE........Also if u rely on gav or other meds get to the docs and ask for NEXIUM...........Fantastic tabs:lol:


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 8, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Eat Healthier i used to get Reflux (worse than heart burn) real bad............Still drink tho lol so me own fault HEHEHE........Also if u rely on gav or other meds get to the docs and ask for NEXIUM...........Fantastic tabs:lol:



lol i only get it when heavily pregnant and at the moment im limited to what meds i can take. This big baby is pushing all my organs up and out ....it hurts! but thanks 4 the advice


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 8, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i only get it when heavily pregnant and at the moment im limited to what meds i can take. This big baby is pushing all my organs up and out ....it hurts! but thanks 4 the advice


Wait till ya get older ...u will say "jeeeeez what was that name ozimid said" lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 8, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Wait till ya get older ...u will say "jeeeeez what was that name ozimid said" lol



lol im gonna write it down! my hubby gets it bad...self inflicted though he loves his beer.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 8, 2013)

The Hangover bad (first 1 in ten years)


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sophie keeps crying
All the time
It is doing
My head in 

from Cathy


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 8, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Sophie keeps crying
> All the time
> It is doing
> My head in
> ...


Maybe it's reflux.
Or swaddle tighter.


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 8, 2013)

Casually walking in
Melbourne and the 
one and only Sara
Fabel walked past
me, she stared
at me :3


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Casually walking in
> Melbourne and the
> one and only Sara
> Fabel walked past
> ...



Whos Sarah Fabel

from Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

wrapped her tighter

from Cathy


----------



## Damiieen (Apr 8, 2013)

:O!

She is so beautiful, she's a tattooist/model.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 9, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> job problem solved
> 
> bought the business :shock:
> 
> Now different problems :?



i hate banks


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 9, 2013)

relaxing on holidays


----------



## littlemay (Apr 9, 2013)

Got new job.

Offered better job.

What to do?!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 10, 2013)

Works Internet down,
Snake is out,
1hour play time,
best humpday ever!


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Best Humpday Totally
Just Got Promoted $$
Loving Aussie Pythons


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 10, 2013)

Disliking Banks Imensely:evil:


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 10, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Disliking Banks Imensely:evil:



Laughing at borntobnude


Waiting for Friday!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 11, 2013)

hypo coastal soon


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 11, 2013)

wow 600 likes


----------



## Stuart (Apr 11, 2013)

Too much driving...


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 11, 2013)

im going insane.....

insane in the membrane!


----------



## Barrett (Apr 11, 2013)

drowsy then alert
chili bean pot
really woke me


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 12, 2013)

no sleep again :?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 12, 2013)

new snake today!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> new snake today!!!!



Ohh thats awesome
Post some pikkies

from Cathy


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 12, 2013)

Two new chondros :-D


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 12, 2013)

bloody tupperware party 
Dont wanna go


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> bloody tupperware party
> Dont wanna go



i call em over rated plastic parties lol and over priced! :lol:


----------



## sharky (Apr 12, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> bloody tupperware party
> Dont wanna go



get some free (?)
tubs ----> make click-clacks


----------



## jakedasnake (Apr 12, 2013)

here i come 
singapore and malaysia
excuse the bad 
spelling mistakes:facepalm:


----------



## jesus (Apr 13, 2013)

Thug life amen


----------



## jakedasnake (Apr 15, 2013)

at hospital yesterday
cousin has soft
tissue damage now :/


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2013)

watching river monsters


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy birthday marlon! :d


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Job problem solved
> 
> Bought the business :shock:
> 
> Now different problems :?



All Too Hard 
:evil:
Threw In Towel

Maybe Un Employed 
:facepalm:


----------



## longqi (Apr 15, 2013)

too bloody strange


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tapatalk stuffing up :-/






from Cathy


----------



## Firepac (Apr 15, 2013)

Second granddaughter born
About 2 hours ago
Welcome little Hayley


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 15, 2013)

Early 21st present
Albino Darwin Hatchy  
Happy Birthday 2me  
Waited 2 years!


----------



## MrFireStorm (Apr 16, 2013)

Posted some parcels

Had great chat

With APS member

Daz


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2013)

got new snake!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 16, 2013)

Today won't end!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 17, 2013)

Men equal trouble


----------



## prodigy97 (Apr 17, 2013)

the government sucks


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2013)

finally got it!!!:
A new laptop!
oh so fast!!!


----------



## jacevy (Apr 17, 2013)

bloody house - work.

Does that count as 3?


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 17, 2013)

Slllooowww hump-day


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 17, 2013)

flu, work, driving


----------



## prodigy97 (Apr 17, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Finally home yay View attachment 282581
> cute first cuddles View attachment 282582
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


got it 
8 weeks others 4 years i remeberd yaah


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 17, 2013)

sick of cleaning
sick of washing
want a maid
dont wannabe maid


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 18, 2013)

Toes are cold.


----------



## littlemay (Apr 18, 2013)

So sick ugh


----------



## jacevy (Apr 18, 2013)

ouch my neck


----------



## Shotta (Apr 18, 2013)

Shopping for rodents


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 18, 2013)

Tapatalk back up


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 18, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Tapatalk back up



Can like posts again now to.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 19, 2013)

nesting, nesting, nesting!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 19, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Can like posts again now to.



About time too !


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 19, 2013)

New car tomorrow


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 20, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Can like posts again now to.



About flipping time 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 20, 2013)

wet wet wet


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 20, 2013)

Not enough hours !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2013)

sambuca and rum


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2013)

Winter has arrived !

Currently 7C


----------



## BeardieBloke (Apr 21, 2013)

Red ackie monitors!


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 21, 2013)

Parents split up


----------



## sharky (Apr 21, 2013)

ROOF IS LEAKING :evil:



Fractal_man said:


> Parents split up


Sorry to hear


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> ROOF IS LEAKING :evil:
> (



I'm not surprised
It's raining hard


----------



## Shotta (Apr 21, 2013)

Powerglove Is AWESOMENESS


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay for YUM-CHA


----------



## saintanger (Apr 21, 2013)

tired bored sleepy


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 21, 2013)

lots of gardening!


----------



## Mitch_89 (Apr 21, 2013)

new fire pit


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 21, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Parents split up



Awww big hugs xoxox

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 21, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> ROOF IS LEAKING :evil:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear



Thanks for support 



cathy1986 said:


> Awww big hugs xoxox
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



You're really sweet.


----------



## Ellannn (Apr 23, 2013)

Need more money


----------



## jacevy (Apr 23, 2013)

He is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## matt_oakford (Apr 23, 2013)

Farriery is hard...


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 24, 2013)

Unemployed---Jobless---- Relieved


----------



## Crazycow232 (Apr 24, 2013)

barca lost sadface


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 24, 2013)

Want to sleep 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelysmoley (Apr 24, 2013)

Cruise to Hawaii


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Want to sleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


resign it worked 

for me today
i have slept 
for two hours


----------



## jacevy (Apr 24, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> Cruise to Hawaii



Wow lucky you


----------



## joelysmoley (Apr 24, 2013)

jacevy said:


> Wow lucky you



Yeah, very excited


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont wanna!


----------



## jbest (Apr 25, 2013)

Lest we forget


----------



## eipper (Apr 25, 2013)

Reflection, admiration, thankful


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 25, 2013)

Cannot even imagine
What those soldiers 
Endured for us
Thankful beyond words.
Lest we forget <3


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 25, 2013)

Lest we forget <3


----------



## sharky (Apr 25, 2013)

ANZAC Day footy 

----Lest We Forget----


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 26, 2013)

laugh at youth 

sons facebook page 

friends have put 

Less we forget 

They will learn .


----------



## Shotta (Apr 26, 2013)

Henry Rollins= AWESOME


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 26, 2013)

21st Birthday Tomorrow


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2013)

virus, depressed, miserable


----------



## Albino93 (Apr 26, 2013)

So freaking angry!!! :evil:


----------



## baker (Apr 26, 2013)

ʎɐssǝ uo ʞɔnʇs


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 27, 2013)

Right way up
Makes essays easier !


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Playing Super Nintendo 
I love eBay!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

belly sooooooo BIG! :shock:


----------



## sharky (Apr 27, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> belly sooooooo BIG! :shock:



Gone through your
pre-lay shed yet?


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Gone through your
> pre-lay shed yet?



lol sharky im so gravid its not funny :lol: and i feel like my belly is gonna pop! ha ha 10th may and it will all be over.....i cant wait lol


----------



## Zipidee (Apr 27, 2013)

Final feed attempt... 

(until August anyway. And the attempt was unsuccessful ).


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 27, 2013)

marlon and belly


----------



## prodigy97 (May 1, 2013)

wats that officer
no im not under the alkafluence of inkahole (says with a sloer)


----------



## littlemay (May 1, 2013)

Dead sea scrolls.

So much translation.

Ready for sleep.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 1, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> marlon and belly



That bellys huge hahhhaha 
Sure not twins ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greggles91 (May 2, 2013)

Broke my thong


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2013)

greggles91 said:


> Broke my thong



But what thong?????


----------



## greggles91 (May 2, 2013)

damian83 said:


> But what thong?????




Havanas i swear!


----------



## mungus (May 3, 2013)

health is important !!


----------



## sd1981 (May 3, 2013)

Next question please....


(Having a rough one, stupid people shouldnt be allowed to reproduce)


----------



## MesseNoire (May 5, 2013)

I need friend.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 5, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> I need friend.



Ill be one 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (May 5, 2013)

Freshwater fishing sucks

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 5, 2013)

Reorganized reptile room


----------



## MesseNoire (May 5, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Ill be one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



You don't mind?

Can I pm?


----------



## SarahScales (May 5, 2013)

Customers are aggravating.


----------



## sharky (May 5, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> I need friend.



Friend Request Sent 
(If you still
want some friends)?


----------



## MesseNoire (May 5, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Friend Request Sent
> (If you still
> want some friends)?



I do, thanks.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 5, 2013)

disembowelling, nature, alchamahol


----------



## cathy1986 (May 6, 2013)

Parents getting divorced

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1802SXY (May 6, 2013)

Laugh out loud


----------



## 1802SXY (May 6, 2013)

1000 bucks richer

money in-da bank


----------



## cathy1986 (May 6, 2013)

1802SXY said:


> Laugh out loud



Leave me alone!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt_oakford (May 6, 2013)

Really bad week

Even worse day


----------



## 1802SXY (May 6, 2013)

TODAY IS AWESOME


----------



## Varanoidea (May 6, 2013)

Happiest I've been !


----------



## 1802SXY (May 6, 2013)

Know that feeling


----------



## cathy1986 (May 6, 2013)

Stop stalking me


----------



## 1802SXY (May 6, 2013)

Snakes gunna shed
today or tomoz
will be great


----------



## princessparrot (May 6, 2013)

getting a woma!!!


----------



## sharky (May 6, 2013)

Lost 4 kilos! 
(...in one week ^.^)


----------



## montysrainbow (May 7, 2013)

3 more sleeps! :shock:8)


----------



## MissFuller (May 7, 2013)

Over today already!
Hating my job.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> 3 more sleeps! :shock:8)



Ooooo good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MesseNoire (May 7, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Parents getting divorced
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



Feel your pain.

Sorry to hear.

Want to talk?


----------



## 1802SXY (May 7, 2013)

Mates ute sick!!
mad as skiids 
finding huge scrubbies


----------



## Damiieen (May 8, 2013)

Back is killing -.-


----------



## sharky (May 12, 2013)

Rat so sick :cry:
Eyes are waterfalls :'(


----------



## cathy1986 (May 12, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Rat so sick :cry:
> Eyes are waterfalls :'(



Awwww that sucks :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shotta (May 12, 2013)

Purple Drank Buzzin


----------



## Jacknife (May 12, 2013)

Hospitality hell day.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 12, 2013)

Awesome mothers day


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 12, 2013)

Turn 21 tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## sharky (May 12, 2013)

^^^So exciting Em! ^.^



sharkyy1o5 said:


> Rat so sick :cry:
> Eyes are waterfalls :'(



RIP Darling MoJo :cry:


----------



## B_STATS (May 12, 2013)

Uneventful and depressing


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 12, 2013)

Miss my mum


----------



## Tablemanners (May 15, 2013)

Aussie Pythons Forum


----------



## Tablemanners (May 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Turn 21 tomorrow!!!!!



Happy Birthday for 2 Days ago Emma


----------



## Mitella (May 15, 2013)

having day off
hearing is fluxuating:?


----------



## Damiieen (May 15, 2013)

So bloody exhausted
Living of 3 hour
of sleep and 
working from 3pm
until 1am ughh


----------



## SarahScales (May 15, 2013)

Got the job!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 15, 2013)

RIP my Opa,
Forever in my heart <3


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

NAPLAN is easy
this year! Yeah 



emmalene_bunny said:


> RIP my Opa,
> Forever in my heart <3



Sorry for-your loss


----------



## Bananapeel (May 15, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> NAPLAN is easy
> this year! Yeah
> 
> 
> ...



I AGREE! YAY! 

Naplan's a joke!

Rip MoJo 

What occupation Damien? Tiring hours 'ey?!


----------



## cathy1986 (May 15, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> RIP my Opa,
> Forever in my heart <3



Sorry to hear :'(


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 16, 2013)

Having a sad week,
works going slow,
need more coffee,
and retail therapy!


----------



## cathy1986 (May 16, 2013)

Shopping is awesome
Fixes almost everything 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damiieen (May 17, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I AGREE! YAY!
> 
> Naplan's a joke!
> 
> ...




Just started at Hungry Jack's for now while I look for more study and to get me some more animal's. Sunday - Thursday's -.-
They eventually want me to work 55 hour's a week when I'm fully trained which means a nice little pay load each week until something's open's up and I've a few certificates under my belt, they pay for it so might aswell make the most of it


----------



## cathy1986 (May 17, 2013)

Omg sooo happy 
money in bank


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 17, 2013)

World is spinning


----------



## Damiieen (May 17, 2013)

Maybe stop drinking


----------



## sharky (May 17, 2013)

Preggo rat's bout'
to explode :shock: Yay


----------



## jakedasnake (May 17, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> NAPLAN is easy
> this year! Yeah
> 
> 
> ...


 next year for me


----------



## Varanoidea (May 17, 2013)

New paintball gear


----------



## sharky (May 19, 2013)

Rat gave birth!
So very happy


----------



## Mitella (May 19, 2013)

slept on neck
now it hurts

birthday is tommorrow!


----------



## MissFuller (May 19, 2013)

Picking up my
Diamond pythons today


----------



## Ellannn (May 19, 2013)

Still in bed.


----------



## princessparrot (May 19, 2013)

got my woma!


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 19, 2013)

Cleaning for inspection....


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 19, 2013)

Almost all done.


Rick


----------



## saintanger (May 19, 2013)

lol i have an inspection this week too. gotta clean and it ain't easy, i pick up all the toys and my daughter pulls them all out while i am washing up, i pack them all up and put a load of washing on she pulls them all out again. i full the 2 holes the staffies dug up walk out 30 min later and they have dug it up again. i'm gonna go nuts soon.


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2013)

saintanger said:


> lol i have an inspection this week too. gotta clean and it ain't easy, i pick up all the toys and my daughter pulls them all out while i am washing up, i pack them all up and put a load of washing on she pulls them all out again. i full the 2 holes the staffies dug up walk out 30 min later and they have dug it up again. i'm gonna go nuts soon.


You must have pretty understanding real estate or owners with that many retiles. My brother-in-law has only got a few snakes and the real estate freaked and threatened to kick them out.


----------



## jakedasnake (May 19, 2013)

ReptiCKid said:


> slept on neck
> now it hurts
> 
> birthday is tommorrow!


i got wrys
neck doing that 
happy bday for 
tomorrow


----------



## cathy1986 (May 20, 2013)

New snakes tuesday 
I cant wait 
They are sexy


----------



## The_Geeza (May 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> New snakes tuesday
> I cant wait
> They are sexy


And they r????


----------



## cathy1986 (May 20, 2013)

ozimid said:


> And they r????


75%jj & caramel coastal


----------



## saintanger (May 20, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You must have pretty understanding real estate or owners with that many retiles. My brother-in-law has only got a few snakes and the real estate freaked and threatened to kick them out.




oh no they are not understanding at all, every time i get a new reptile i have to ask for permission first. i am not allowed to keep vens at all, even gecko enclosures must have locks on them. and i was told reptiles are fine in the house then after 9 months i got told they don't want them in the house and that i have to move them into the back yard, garage or shed. i had a few in the lounge room and the spare room was my reptile room, now i have had to turn it into a spare bedroom and turn the garage into the reptile room. not happy at all, but if i refuse i get kicked out. my real estate even open my draws and cupboards and look under my bed lol. and i pay more for this property than they advertised because i offered to pay more per week as a lot of real estates turned me down cause of the reptiles.

they are very fussy and always complain about stuff.


----------



## andynic07 (May 20, 2013)

saintanger said:


> oh no they are not understanding at all, every time i get a new reptile i have to ask for permission first. i am not allowed to keep vens at all, even gecko enclosures must have locks on them. and i was told reptiles are fine in the house then after 9 months i got told they don't want them in the house and that i have to move them into the back yard, garage or shed. i had a few in the lounge room and the spare room was my reptile room, now i have had to turn it into a spare bedroom and turn the garage into the reptile room. not happy at all, but if i refuse i get kicked out. my real estate even open my draws and cupboards and look under my bed lol. and i pay more for this property than they advertised because i offered to pay more per week as a lot of real estates turned me down cause of the reptiles.
> 
> they are very fussy and always complain about stuff.


That sucks, hopefully you find reptile loving landlords soon.


----------



## sharky (May 20, 2013)

Fixed my phone ^.^
Have internet again!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt_oakford (May 25, 2013)

Useless with horses?


----------



## Shotta (May 26, 2013)

MY spine HURTS


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 26, 2013)

Stupid Glandular Fever,
stuck at home,
Jarassic Park trilogy,
heater constantly on,
another week no-work!


----------



## Damiieen (May 29, 2013)

New snake soon


----------



## Umbral (May 29, 2013)

Womas are mating 
4x in 12 hrs.


----------



## Umbral (May 29, 2013)

Make that 5


----------



## WomaBoy (May 29, 2013)

Rest In Peace


----------



## sharky (May 30, 2013)

10 baby rats <3


----------



## buffcoat (May 30, 2013)

Really, really hot


----------



## Varanoidea (May 30, 2013)

really, really cold


----------



## Umbral (May 30, 2013)

Lazy work day.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 30, 2013)

Grumpy teething baby

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (May 30, 2013)

So so tired

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mungus (May 30, 2013)

only get better :lol:


----------



## garthcapper (May 30, 2013)

it's freezing tonight


----------



## Ellannn (May 30, 2013)

Working weekends suck.


----------



## cathy1986 (May 30, 2013)

Miss my bed :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bohdi13 (May 31, 2013)

love new carpet <3


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 5, 2013)

Love my woma!!!


----------



## MissFuller (Jun 5, 2013)

Moving house Sunday 
2 reptile rooms!


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 5, 2013)

State of origin.


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 6, 2013)

Go the blues!!! ( this was for yesterday )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty damn exhausting,

Gotta get up 
early in morning


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my babies


----------



## iamwilso (Jun 7, 2013)

Broken collar bone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bought a Toyota! (GT86!)


----------



## phatty (Jun 7, 2013)

missus is pregnant :shock:


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 7, 2013)

phatty said:


> missus is pregnant :shock:



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 8, 2013)

New monitors today 



Rick


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 8, 2013)

Honey, banana toast 
Sebastian home today,
pet store babysat,
my thermostate broke


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 8, 2013)

phatty said:


> missus is pregnant :shock:



Wowieee congrats dude


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2013)

phatty said:


> missus is pregnant :shock:


Congratulation mate.


----------



## phatty (Jun 8, 2013)

thank you all


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 8, 2013)

life is such


----------



## saintanger (Jun 8, 2013)

kids boring party
at the park
was cold too


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 8, 2013)

bought new car


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> bought new car



What ya get? ??

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 9, 2013)

phatty said:


> missus is pregnant :shock:



Congratulations!!


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> What ya get? ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



One of these....




Optima


----------



## caliherp (Jun 11, 2013)

Bought new laptop... and a camera


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 11, 2013)

Un --em--ployed


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Un --em--ployed



Thats gotta suck :-(

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> One of these....
> 
> 
> 
> Optima


This is the electric car isn't it? How is it on fuel?


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 11, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Thats gotta suck :-(----
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


 Suck is not quite enough 22 yrs and then the owner sells to a couple of wally's and its all over


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 11, 2013)

New snake thursday
New rack friday
New thermo's next week

Loving life atm


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Suck is not quite enough 22 yrs and then the owner sells to a couple of wally's and its all over



Thats so slack

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Suck is not quite enough 22 yrs and then the owner sells to a couple of wally's and its all over


Sorry to hear mate, that sort of thing happens far too much these days.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Sorry to hear mate, that sort of thing happens far too much these days.



Saving their money
Younger is cheaper
Thats all that 
Matters to them

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yay!!!!! Home today 

Back in a week


----------



## mungus (Jun 12, 2013)

Dad is dying :cry:


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 12, 2013)

Very Sad Tohear  While most will read this and feel for you not many will respond out of not knowing what to write ----- My father was very ill and living in FNQ it wasn't easy to just pop up to see him , long story --short = booked a flight the day after melb cup day (my busiest work day) I received the call at midnight to say he was gone  , Moral Make sure you see him lots Now , not tomorrow !!!


----------



## phatty (Jun 12, 2013)

be strong mate


----------



## 1802SXY (Jun 12, 2013)

New enclosure FTW!


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 12, 2013)

In HUGE debt


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 13, 2013)

My new addition...


----------



## mungus (Jun 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Dad is dying :cry:



Rest In Peace.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Rest In Peace.



My Condolences 2 you

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Rest In Peace.


 very sorry to hear


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Rest In Peace.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## jacevy (Jun 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Dad is dying :cry:



Thinking of you


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 14, 2013)

mungus said:


> Rest In Peace.



Sorry for your loss 
Thinking of you.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 14, 2013)

Life changing decisions.


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 15, 2013)

Working weekends suck!!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 15, 2013)

Never enough time 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 15, 2013)

Condolences to Mungus


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 15, 2013)

Colour up baby!!!


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm proposing tonight.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 16, 2013)

Omg good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats so exciting good luck

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Colour up baby!!!



What is it


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 16, 2013)

happy beautiful weather


----------



## izzys1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ungrateful dam kids!


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 16, 2013)

She said yes


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> She said yes



So happy for-you!
Congradulations!!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 16, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> What is it


Looks like a jag but I am keen to find out exactly what it is as well , looks nice.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 16, 2013)

bored. to. death.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 16, 2013)

She is a 75% jungle jag shes sooo pretty






Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garthcapper (Jun 16, 2013)

made my day

crappy iPhone photos

need better camera

so damn cute


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 17, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> She said yes



Thats awesome. Congratulations

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 17, 2013)

New baby today 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 17, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> She said yes


End of World :lol: As you know,it  ---An old mistake :lol:--- 28 years now


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 17, 2013)

Dicked Around Sad


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 19, 2013)

Need a Job .Chef day work . Monday to Friday


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 19, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Need a Job .Chef day work . Monday to Friday



The naked chef 
Hahaha
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 19, 2013)

^^Only on holidays^^:lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 19, 2013)

Massive pay raise,
FINALLY!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## littlemay (Jun 19, 2013)

Should do essay.

Not doing essay.

Procrastination wrecks me.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> New baby today
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


What did you get?


----------



## buffcoat (Jun 19, 2013)

I hate allergies!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 20, 2013)

There's poop everywhere 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gotta love fluffy xoxoxoxoxo

From Cathy


----------



## mungus (Jun 20, 2013)

getting better slowly


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 20, 2013)

mungus said:


> getting better slowly


 It takes Time .... Remember The Good ..... Forget the rest .... my avatar is a shot taken from the Mission Beach Surf Club which my father was president of for many years


----------



## Eamon (Jun 23, 2013)

School holidays here!
3 weeks Whoo!


----------



## p1ngu (Jun 24, 2013)

exciting, informative, interesting


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> What did you get?



Little blonde spotted boy 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 24, 2013)

Organising rental inspections

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Speighty (Jun 24, 2013)

Got Pooped On.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 24, 2013)

Maxiewolf said:


> Got Pooped On.



What by?

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 24, 2013)

Under paid 2012-13
nice big bonus
to correct error!
Planing LA conference,
life can be a dream


----------



## nch90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bali on Saturday


----------



## Speighty (Jun 24, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> What by?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2



My Roughie. She managed to get all three layers of clothing, and my jeans.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 25, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Under paid 2012-13
> nice big bonus
> to correct error!
> Planing LA conference,
> life can be a dream




You lucky duck!


Busy busy busy
wish I could
Just demote myself :lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 27, 2013)

Sons car seized


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 28, 2013)

Sleep in tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 28, 2013)

Back is stuffed
Need more sleep

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bored and tired


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 28, 2013)

5 days in..
7 to go...


Rick


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 28, 2013)

Rain rain rain.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 29, 2013)

Retail therapy today,
credit-card hates me!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 29, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Retail therapy today,
> credit-card hates me!



But credit company
Will love you ;-)


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 29, 2013)

let it rain 

empty skate park

RC car heaven


----------



## Shotta (Jun 30, 2013)

wide awake bored...


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 30, 2013)

Researching some monitors.


----------



## Shotta (Jun 30, 2013)

making Dutch panckaes


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> making Dutch panckaes



Yum yum yum!
I want some.


Rick


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate packing 
I hate moving

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate Mondays.....


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hate cold rain


----------



## Umbral (Jul 3, 2013)

It's so cold,
Outie now innie!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 3, 2013)

Back home today 

Bought new animals
Haven't seen them 
Delivered 2 weeks ago :/


----------



## spinksnakes (Jul 3, 2013)

To Busy Trampolining

ToxicPr0duct1onz - YouTube


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 3, 2013)

Sucks work sucks.... Worth saying twice :d


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sick of work!


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 3, 2013)

I want work !!!

Getting bored now !!


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have finished work


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 6, 2013)

Wanting more reptiles,
was at the
pet shop at
9am this morning!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice and quiet.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bought new bed 
Someone urinated mine


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear 
that you were...
Definitely pee'd off!


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 7, 2013)

Got new puppy

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saintanger (Jul 7, 2013)

beardie laid eggs
incubated 21 eggs


----------



## Rob (Jul 8, 2013)

Daughter's now 18
Feeling old, man


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 8, 2013)

Son smashes IPod.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 8, 2013)

Son's bottom sore.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 8, 2013)

Son Has Job 
No More School 
No School Holliday's 
Rent Coming Soon


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2013)

Ashes is on 
Let's go AUSSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 10, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Ashes is on
> Let's go AUSSIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aussies will loose 
Smash it England! !!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 10, 2013)

Stingray01 said:


> .



Tad bit harsh !


----------



## RubberDucky (Jul 10, 2013)

inside pain hurties


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2013)

Stingray01 said:


> .



England is hosting 

Let's go Aussies!
Tonk a Pom! 
(^2008-9 reference above
to an old cricket ad, 
no racial offence 
should be taken)


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 10, 2013)

Boot camp today.
So many squats.
My poor bottom.


----------



## littlemay (Jul 10, 2013)

Red eye flight.

Crying babies everywhere.

Kill me now.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 10, 2013)

Easy work day. 
Expo on Saturday.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jul 11, 2013)

fell down stairs


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Aussies lost 
Hahahhaaj

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## greggles91 (Jul 17, 2013)

That escalated quickly


----------



## Shotta (Jul 17, 2013)

getting a scalyfoot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 21, 2013)

Retail therapy, again!
Reorganised my apartment,
extra space now,
year of change!


----------



## Shotta (Jul 21, 2013)

big bowl of kava
Reelaxed as


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought wedding suit


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 21, 2013)

Watching corps bride


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Bought wedding suit


... For my wedding


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 21, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> ... For my wedding





I was watchin
The corpse bride 
Yaknow Tim Burton ??


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 22, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I was watchin
> The corpse bride
> Yaknow Tim Burton ??



Had to google! 
Haven't seen it.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 22, 2013)

Need more coffee
Chest day today
Where's my protein?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 22, 2013)

NEVER enough coffee 
Chest day today...
...That confuses me


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 22, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> NEVER enough coffee
> Chest day today...
> ...That confuses me


I am thinking that he is going to the gym to work his chest, hence the need for protein.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I am thinking that he is going to the gym to work his chest, hence the need for protein.



When you say it like that, it makes it sound stupid. Haha.

But yes, correct.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ha ha ha 
got it now


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 22, 2013)

First time hay-fever,
Seriously not impressed


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> First time hay-fever,
> Seriously not impressed



I had hay fever for the first time ever last year and lost my job because it was so bad, I was already working in a saw dust environment and they expected me to come in and work machinery when my eyes were all puffy and I could barely see, I think I'd rather keep my hand.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 24, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> I had hay fever for the first time ever last year and lost my job because it was so bad, I was already working in a saw dust environment and they expected me to come in and work machinery when my eyes were all puffy and I could barely see, I think I'd rather keep my hand.



 that's horrible, I'm just prone to getting sick from having glandular fever for the last 9 weeks, damn immune system!


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

That's gotta suck! My girlfriend had glandular fever years ago and is still getting over it.


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Emmalene. Can sympathasize with you over the glandular fever as i got it in my 30s and was really almost bedridden for about 18 hours a day. Worst of it was that i was farming at the time and the jobs just had to get done. Takes ages to get over it too. lived for abot 4 weeks of that on coffee made on mile and lots of panadol. Worst i have ever felt in my life


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 24, 2013)

I somehow ended up with the the strongest immune system known to man so I've never had to deal with glandular fever, or anything else much more than a cold. A mate of mine suffers glandular at least once every two years.

Back on topic; 
Idiotic customers today


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 24, 2013)

I rarely get sick either, been to the doctor's about 3 times from what I can actually remember excluding injection's and they were for fractured bones.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 24, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> that's horrible, I'm just prone to getting sick from having glandular fever for the last 9 weeks, damn immune system!



Sorry to hear , our son had glandular fever and we nearly lost him ------------------------ no he got so skinny that if he turned sideways we couldn't see him 
get on to the bulking powders and build yourself up , even though you (being female ) probably think thin is cool/sexy . its not and the bulk will help your fitness and immune system recover .


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 24, 2013)

While I agree fitness, and muscle, on anyone boosts immune system, and generally makes you healthier (plus, a bit of of muscle/tone on a female is hot!), she doesn't look to be the starve yourself kind of girl. I'm glad to see that kind of mentality is phasing out. 
My gym has had a massive increase in females hitting the weights area, rather than bouncing their stick figure along on the treadmill to lose that rice cracker they ate for lunch. Before I get flamed, I'm not saying all skinny people are skinny because they don't eat, I'm saying models and actresses, the people the younger girls/boys, looked up to, had rib cages protruding, and no muscle tone, to sum it up in one word, they looked 'sick' , and that was 'hot'. Good riddance to those days. 
*end rant*


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 24, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Sorry to hear , our son had glandular fever and we nearly lost him ------------------------ no he got so skinny that if he turned sideways we couldn't see him
> get on to the bulking powders and build yourself up , even though you (being female ) probably think thin is cool/sexy . its not and the bulk will help your fitness and immune system recover .



Glad to hear things got better for him  

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 24, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Sorry to hear , our son had glandular fever and we nearly lost him ------------------------ no he got so skinny that if he turned sideways we couldn't see him
> get on to the bulking powders and build yourself up , even though you (being female ) probably think thin is cool/sexy . its not and the bulk will help your fitness and immune system recover .



Oh thats so horrible, I'm so glad he pulled though for you! My younger sister had it for over 6 months and spent 4 of those in hospital, I'm just trying to soldier on with it, I'm taking multi-vitamins and immune vitamins every day, I'm just not sleeping much so the exhaustion is what's killing me most, I can't take any time off work seeing as I spent 4weeks out of the office and dragged myself back in because of my conferences  it's seriously the worst sickness I've ever experienced


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 24, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> While I agree fitness, and muscle, on anyone boosts immune system, and generally makes you healthier (plus, a bit of of muscle/tone on a female is hot!), she doesn't look to be the starve yourself kind of girl. I'm glad to see that kind of mentality is phasing out.
> My gym has had a massive increase in females hitting the weights area, rather than bouncing their stick figure along on the treadmill to lose that rice cracker they ate for lunch. Before I get flamed, I'm not saying all skinny people are skinny because they don't eat, I'm saying models and actresses, the people the younger girls/boys, looked up to, had rib cages protruding, and no muscle tone, to sum it up in one word, they looked 'sick' , and that was 'hot'. Good riddance to those days.
> *end rant*



I've actually put on 4kgs since being sick now weighing at 55kg, but it's hard to put on weight when I'm naturally quite slim and only 5ft1, but my doctors said I'm not aloud to exercise because my spleen was really enlarged which only happens in half the cases and that I'm at risk of rupturing it, I apparently have to wait for at least a month after I feel completely better again


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jul 24, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I've actually put on 4kgs since being sick now weighing at 55kg, but it's hard to put on weight when I'm naturally quite slim and only 5ft1, but my doctors said I'm not aloud to exercise because my spleen was really enlarged which only happens in half the cases and that I'm at risk of rupturing it, I apparently have to wait for at least a month after I feel completely better again



That sucks, but at least you are better! That's the main thing. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dinger (Jul 24, 2013)

Yamba,always good


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 24, 2013)

totally grossed out! nice one moccona!


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 26, 2013)

Five month birthday


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 27, 2013)

Sebastian in-a pocket


----------



## Shotta (Jul 27, 2013)

new arrivals soon


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 27, 2013)

Incredible Tennant Creek Stimson hatchling pair in a month.


----------



## Heelssss (Jul 27, 2013)

sunshine, coronas, party


----------



## sharky (Jul 27, 2013)

Brother's 17th Birthday ^_^


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 28, 2013)

Monday again tomorrow :?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Sometimes people suck


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chin up Lawra


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you JM1982


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 29, 2013)

nearly 100 pages 
new snake tomorrow
View attachment 294143


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 29, 2013)

horrible


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> horrible


what is horrible
not my snake
pure rp Jungle
not a jag


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 29, 2013)

i wasn't talking about you or your snake. I was talking about my own day


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 29, 2013)

thats not 3 words hahahhahaha
you should go 

horrible horrible horrible  hahahaha


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 29, 2013)

Horrible X 3 LOL


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 31, 2013)

Lost my Gran


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss^


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 31, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Lost my Gran



Sorry to hesr 
Thoughts with you

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 31, 2013)

So very tired... 

(just finished night shift)


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 31, 2013)

Page one hundred...


----------



## Shotta (Jul 31, 2013)

cant wait delivery!!


----------



## Damiieen (Jul 31, 2013)

What are you reading JM?


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 1, 2013)

Hate early mornings.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 1, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> What are you reading JM?



I think he
wanted to be 
page one hundred
of this thread


hahaha
is me instead 
:lol:


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, on my phone it only say's page 76 hahaha :s


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 1, 2013)

must be Samsung 

a bit slow


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 1, 2013)

Iphone actually, it's on tapatalk


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 2, 2013)

RDO today YAY!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Aug 2, 2013)

*****ty, *****ty, *****ty


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Aug 2, 2013)

woke up grumpy......had chest pains.....having heart attack.......went to hospital......got myself admitted.......angiogram and stent.....sent home Wednesday.......feel good now....woke up grumpy.....doesn't life suck--------that's my week in 3 word grabs


----------



## Lawra (Aug 2, 2013)

A1snakesmackay said:


> woke up grumpy......had chest pains.....having heart attack.......went to hospital......got myself admitted.......angiogram and stent.....sent home Wednesday.......feel good now....woke up grumpy.....doesn't life suck--------that's my week in 3 word grabs



Glad you're back


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Aug 2, 2013)

so am I


----------



## sharky (Aug 2, 2013)

Brain got scanned :|


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just for fun? 

Im only joking.

Hope your ok.


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 2, 2013)

Your in Queensland!!!?:shock:

Try Melbourne winter!!!


----------



## Lawra (Aug 2, 2013)

Qld has winter?


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Qld has winter?


Yeah last week.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Yeah last week.



Not up here


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Qld has winter?



Mission Beach Winter 

they were jumpers 

add bed blankets 

beannies and gloves 

ITS 20 degrees 
:lol:

funny Qeens Landers !!


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 5, 2013)

Came off motorbike
Weird angle finger


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 5, 2013)

Back to work
After a week
Of being sick
As a dog

No more fever
No more coughing
No more aching
Just annoying customers


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 5, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Came off motorbike
> Weird angle finger



How's the bike??


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 5, 2013)

Better than me 
Indicator fell off
$20 for 4
Brake level scratched
Headlight came loose
It still works


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 5, 2013)

Had to ask
first thing I 
did when ive
come off is
check the bike
mine was more
costly$$$
good to hear your not seriously hurt though


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 5, 2013)

Away for work
Missing out on
the colour change!!!

Maybe next time :'(


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm soooooo sick
Sore all over
Hot an cold
Coughing lungs up 
:'(


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds like you have what I have.
Fever has gone, aches have gone, but still coughing lungs up. Has been 2 weeks now!

There's a wonderful drug called E-Mycin, I would try to get a prescription for it. It's a strong antibiotic, I regained control of my body 24 hours after starting to take it.



cathy1986 said:


> I'm soooooo sick
> Sore all over
> Hot an cold
> Coughing lungs up
> :'(


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 12, 2013)

Devoid of merriment.


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 12, 2013)

Missus is mad.


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 12, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> Devoid of merriment.


That sounds serious.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Aug 12, 2013)

holidays are finished


----------



## sharky (Aug 12, 2013)

Stormy August Night
Roof has hole
Drip Drip Drip


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good night every1


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 13, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> That sounds serious.


understatement!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Very Very Excited... Getting a Bluetongue!


----------



## Newhere (Aug 13, 2013)

Sad


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's one word

(Hope your ok)


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 13, 2013)

Got a Job 
catch the train :|
full of Sickies :evil:
Now i'm sick :twisted:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 14, 2013)

best birthday ever!!!!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 14, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> best birthday ever!!!!



Happy birthday!! 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sharky (Aug 15, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> best birthday ever!!!!



Happy Late Birthday!


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so sick!


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm now Australian
Citizenship ceremony yesterday
Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I'm now Australian
> Citizenship ceremony yesterday
> Aussie Aussie Aussie



A huge congrats


----------



## sharky (Aug 16, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Aussie Aussie Aussie



Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 17, 2013)

I cant sleep :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I cant sleep :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4



Ditto. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 17, 2013)

Tooth ache hurts


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Tooth ache hurts



Alcohol fixes that


----------



## Damiieen (Aug 17, 2013)

Setups all complete!
















New pair also, Tennant Creek Stimmies.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks good mate.


I got dumped


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 18, 2013)

Newhere said:


> Looks good mate.
> 
> 
> I got dumped



Its their loss :-(
Chin up aye 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Newhere (Aug 18, 2013)

Always, thank you


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 19, 2013)

Me--- sick ,Flu 

Wife--sick ,Flu

Son---sick ,Flu

Daughter --sick ,Flu

Happy family ---NOT 
I was first 
Its my Fault


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 19, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Me--- sick ,Flu
> 
> Wife--sick ,Flu
> 
> ...



Sooo your fault 
Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 19, 2013)

Mates wedding Saturday
Only just recovered
Untrustworthy groomsman <--- Me
Groom was sick
Bride wasn't happy
Best wedding ever!


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 19, 2013)

♥♡♥ Love sleeping babies ♥♡♥

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 19, 2013)

everyone gets fired


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Life is AMAZING
Becoming a Grandmother
February next year!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to
Win the lottery!
My job sucks.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 23, 2013)

8 hours left
Then long weekend!
Jump on snowboard
Shred some slopes!
Probably break something.........


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Aug 23, 2013)

good luck Ellann
join the club


----------



## Lawra (Aug 23, 2013)

Getting a new

Jungle next week

I'm so excited

It's so tiny!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bought a bhp 
She so dark
And sooo sexy 

From Cathy


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 23, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Getting a new
> 
> Jungle next week
> 
> ...




It's so fluffy

I wanna diiieeeeee


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Steamy, Colourful, Beautiful


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 23, 2013)

Anxiety, Sleepy, Stressed


----------



## mungus (Aug 23, 2013)

only getting better


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck's NOT Batman.:x


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 23, 2013)

The muppet show!!!


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 24, 2013)

My new workmate


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 25, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> My new workmate
> View attachment 295500


im soo jealous


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 25, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> My new workmate
> View attachment 295500



So Beautiful! You're incredibly lucky 

Is this guy's name Djuma or Matimba by chance? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbest (Aug 25, 2013)

checked on roughies
found tails locked 
so bloody excited


----------



## Shotta (Aug 25, 2013)

nostalgic epic gaming


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> nostalgic epic gaming



Echo the dolphin ♡♥♡

From Cathy


----------



## sandfireackie (Aug 26, 2013)

boring boring boring


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 26, 2013)

no redundancy payment


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 26, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> no redundancy payment



I liked it only because after 21 yrs that's what I got also


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 26, 2013)

lol thanks ok mate! Yeah it is a horrible feeling to know that they don't care about you.


----------



## Shotta (Aug 26, 2013)

Getting some Yabbies !!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 27, 2013)

Epic snowboard stack
Whole body aching
Who has painkillers?


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 27, 2013)

I got endone 

Hahahaha

From Cathy


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Judas 
Priest
Awesome


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> Judas
> Priest
> Awesome



Hail the MetalGods !


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 27, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> Judas
> Priest
> Awesome



Very Old Now


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Very Old Now



*STILL* have it !

[video=youtube;MqiUn0Ama1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqiUn0Ama1I[/video]


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 27, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Very Old Now


So am I lol


----------



## Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> So am I lol




Aren't we all ?

[video=youtube;YXCpwtPhOLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXCpwtPhOLQ[/video]


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 27, 2013)

I have seen the Radiators recently and for a bunch of wrinkly old fellas they rock pretty hard after all these years !!


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 27, 2013)

Discharged from Hospital.
So incredibly sore.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 27, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Discharged from Hospital.
> So incredibly sore.



Glad to hear they let you make your escape


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 28, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> im soo jealous



I never take it for granted working with these guys, although I am more partial to tigers but love working with all cats 



Rlpreston said:


> So Beautiful! You're incredibly lucky
> 
> Is this guy's name Djuma or Matimba by chance?



This handsome boy is Shaka


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> I never take it for granted working with these guys, although I am more partial to tigers but love working with all cats
> 
> 
> 
> This handsome boy is Shaka



I would love to work with jaguars I ♡ them soooooo much they are Beautiful 

From Cathy


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 28, 2013)

Unfortunately the last Jaguar in Australia died several years ago and the region has moved their focus onto different species (mainly Asian focused) so it is unlikely they will be imported into the region anytime soon (as far as I'm aware, but that could change). 

I'd really like to work with clouded leopards (after/along with tigers), I was taught by one of the founders of the clouded leopard project and his video's were amazing. Look up the clouded leopard project to see some of their videos


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 28, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> I never take it for granted working with these guys, although I am more partial to tigers but love working with all cats
> 
> 
> 
> This handsome boy is Shaka



He's amazing. Is he blonde because of the 'chinchilla' gene like the other two her in vic? 

I've always been fascinated with big predators. Am studying now so maybe one day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## crocodile_dan (Aug 28, 2013)

He is a Timbavati White Lion, yes it is a "blonde" mutation so they aren't albino. There are now quite a few collections that exhibit white lions here in Australia. If you want to work with cats and are committed then it will happen, if you want to PM me about what I did then feel free


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

New jungle today !!!

I'm soooooo excited !!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

Better post pics

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

I definitely will 

Do you Instagram?


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

I Surely dooo
Look me up
Username is shmexi 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha nice one 

Mine is lala_lawra_land


----------



## Whealy (Aug 28, 2013)

Flying to work


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

Got my jungle!

So very excited 

Sorry for spamming...

Here's a pic!


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow thats hot 
Heres my guy 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

He looks awesome!

How old is he?

They're so fantastic 

Mine is feisty


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mines 8 months
Quick and snappy
Makes me bleed
But hes pretty
So its ok 
Calming down slowly
Better handling outside 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

Mines 8months too!

One more pic

Just can't get

Over how tiny

He really is

Especially compared to

My 8month woma


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice pjz lol
Yeah hes tiny 
But still cute 

One more pic
He just shed

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a onesie 

I'm a dork

He looks big

Has a 7

On his head 

I like it


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 29, 2013)

Carbless days suck
So so hungry
Craving bread roll
Must.... Stay..... Strong


----------



## Rlpreston (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a cold


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 29, 2013)

People sooooooooooo STUPID!

From Cathy


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 29, 2013)

drunk at work


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 29, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> drunk at work


You're so lucky
Wish I was


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 29, 2013)

yep we are all retrenched at the end of the year so the boss has been taking us to the pub for lunch every now and then


----------



## sharky (Aug 29, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Got my jungle!
> 
> So very excited
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## caliherp (Aug 30, 2013)

Gotta love greens.


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 30, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Gotta love greens.



Kissy kissy hahahaha

From Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Aug 31, 2013)

yabbies doing well
only 1 fatality


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't wait to. Sleep without blankets. In short sleeves.
yay it's spring
89 days til summer 
lovly and warm


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

We had winter?

I love FNQ


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> We had winter?
> 
> I love FNQ


So jealous FNQ
wish I was there


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> So jealous FNQ



Canberra = ice cube

Mackay = sweaty sauna

Need happy medium


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Canberra = ice cube
> 
> Mackay = sweaty sauna
> 
> Need happy medium


Yep ice cube.
where is Mackey
need somewhere warmer


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Yep ice cube.
> where is MackeyMackey



Mackay's in FNQ

10hr above Brisbane

4hr below Townsville

Lots of sugarcane

Dry season = pleasant

Wet season = intense


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Mackay's in FNQ
> 
> 10hr above Brisbane
> 
> ...


love to go up there. Always wanted to


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> love to go up there. Always wanted to



My air mattress

Is always free


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My air mattress
> 
> Is always free


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


>


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


>


I remember my dad promised to take me up there when I finished school, don't know if dropping out half way through yr11 counts though :s


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I remember my dad promised to take me up there when I finished school, don't know if dropping out half way through yr11 counts though :s



It still counts


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Mackay's in FNQ
> 
> 10hr above Brisbane
> 
> ...



If I understand correctly Mackay is Not classified as FNQ , Its above Townsville or as my FNQ Mother tells me its above the Hinchinbrook Ranges . 
 
My mother is in Mission Beach .


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 2, 2013)

im still tired
lost my voice :'(

From Cathy


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 2, 2013)

Out of Work


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 2, 2013)

Bored, Depressed, Tired


----------



## Lawra (Sep 2, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> If I understand correctly Mackay is Not classified as FNQ , Its above Townsville or as my FNQ Mother tells me its above the Hinchinbrook Ranges .
> 
> My mother is in Mission Beach .



Good to know


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 2, 2013)

Rather be home
And nice jungles I just got mine not long ago







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lawra (Sep 2, 2013)

Just got promoted!

Casual to manager

Been there 3weeks!

I'm so stoked


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 3, 2013)

Polishing 
Mags
Awesome


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 4, 2013)

Landed National deal

Oh yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 4, 2013)

killacoastal8u said:


> Landed National deal
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> ...



Well
Done
Congratulations


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers I'm pumped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 4, 2013)

Great
New
Job


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 4, 2013)

boring angry hot


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

So over work !!!!

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

Productive day off


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 4, 2013)

Joy
Tragedy
******


----------



## spida_0000 (Sep 4, 2013)

Lack of sleep!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 4, 2013)

Sick and tired


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jag is brown :-(
It was yellow
Ready to shed
Ugly old fellow

From Cathy


----------



## mungus (Sep 5, 2013)

Got Rye neck !
Cant bloody sleep !
So much pain !


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 5, 2013)

mungus said:


> Got Rye neck !
> Cant bloody sleep !
> So much pain !



Whats rye neck

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 5, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Whats rye neck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


Torticollis or twisted neck, it is also spelt wry neck.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought it was from Rye that has been used to produce a satisfying beverage over consumed :lol:


----------



## mungus (Sep 5, 2013)

Was thinking of putting a few away if it made me feel better :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome
First
Day
(new job  )


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 6, 2013)

Its finally Friday!!
Shots shots shots!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

Partner gone AWOL

Didn't call boss

Gonna get fired

Doesn't have phone

Left on bike

Not like him

Very freaking stressed


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Partner gone AWOL
> 
> Didn't call boss
> 
> ...



Need new partner ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Need new partner ;-)
> 
> From Cathy



My friends agree 

38yo not cool

Should know better


----------



## sharky (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Partner gone AWOL
> 
> Didn't call boss
> 
> ...



Fresh-baked-cookies & Beer
Lure him home


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

sharky said:


> Fresh-baked-cookies & Beer
> Lure him home



Nothing bad happened

Just completely out

Of the blue

Starting work soon

Report him missing?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Nothing bad happened
> 
> Just completely out
> 
> ...


Hope things workout.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 6, 2013)

Day off today

Went for ride

Beautiful sunny day


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> My friends agree
> 
> 38yo not cool
> 
> Should know better


Aaawww 
maybe
reason....

I hope He is ok, it maybe stressful for you but he may have a good reason 
I wouldnt get a new boyfriend just yet lol


----------



## Lawra (Sep 6, 2013)

CrystalMoon said:


> Aaawww
> maybe
> reason....
> 
> ...



Haha he's staying

These things happen

He's at work

Boys are dumb

Needs a smack


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Haha he's staying
> 
> These things happen
> 
> ...



I take offence
To that comment
Nah not really....
.... We're pretty dumb


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Haha he's staying
> 
> These things happen
> 
> ...


LOL glad he is OK and not looking for a new home


----------



## woody101 (Sep 6, 2013)

I hate work!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

woody101 said:


> I hate work!!!



Go eat chocolate 

From Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Sep 7, 2013)

umeboshi wine nice


----------



## Lawra (Sep 7, 2013)

All is well


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 7, 2013)

Dont wanna vote
End of Australia
Stuffed either way :'( 

From Cathy


----------



## killacoastal8u (Sep 7, 2013)

Snakes out sunbaken

What a day for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sharky (Sep 7, 2013)

Lost my mouse 
(one ov'em anyway )


----------



## Lawra (Sep 9, 2013)

Cooked my ute -_-


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 9, 2013)

4 snakes shed 
All same day

From Cathy


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Cooked my ute -_-


Not good mate.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 9, 2013)

Very sore shoulder


----------



## Lawra (Sep 11, 2013)

New macro lens

For my iPhone !!!

Not half bad


----------



## Lawra (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve tagged me!

That's a first

Cranky little bugger

My own fault


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 12, 2013)

sign employment contract


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 12, 2013)

R u ok!!!!!

From Cathy


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't have cancer!!!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 12, 2013)

Painful, panicked, devastated.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 12, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Painful, panicked, devastated.



Are you ok??


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Don't have cancer!!!



Great news!


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 13, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Painful, panicked, devastated.



Sad for you


----------



## Lawra (Sep 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Don't have cancer!!!



That is fantastic!!!

Ecstatic for you

And your family


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> That is fantastic!!!
> 
> Ecstatic for you
> 
> And your family



Thanks Lawra, 
I didn't tell any of my family as both my parents died of cancer in the last 5 years. That is the beauty of a forum, you can get stuff off your chest.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Thanks Lawra,
> I didn't tell any of my family as both my parents died of cancer in the last 5 years. That is the beauty of a forum, you can get stuff off your chest.



I certainly agree. 

That would have been very difficult, I cannot comprehend losing a parent, let alone both (touch wood). 

I wish you

All the best 

Compiled bucket list?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I certainly agree.
> 
> That would have been very difficult, I cannot comprehend losing a parent, let alone both (touch wood).
> 
> ...



Nah no bucket list. I am pretty content with my bike , reptile , pets and spending time with my family. Definitely not working as much these days to spend more time with family and friends.


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 13, 2013)

Road trip sydney!!!!!!!

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Road trip sydney!!!!!!!
> 
> From Cathy



I'm from sydney
Yaaaaaaaay


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I'm from sydney
> Yaaaaaaaay




Going to Defqon.1 

From Cathy


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Going to Defqon.1
> 
> From Cathy



What is that?


----------



## Lawra (Sep 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> What is that?



Lads... Lads everywhere :/


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lads... Lads everywhere :/



Everyone likes shinannigans.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Everyone likes shinannigans.



Indeed  lol


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lads... Lads everywhere :/



Whatt nooo lads
Its hardstyle techno
Woop wooop woooop

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Indeed  lol



Hell yeah totally 
Need a break 
From being mummy 
Hahahahaj
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawra (Sep 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hell yeah totally
> Need a break
> From being mummy
> Hahahahaj
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



Enjoy the festival!

No hakken vids


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 13, 2013)

Day 
Off 
Tomorrow 

12 Days straight 

Paintball Sons Birthday
Easier to Work :lol:


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 14, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Day
> Off
> Tomorrow
> 
> ...



Enjoy today mate! 
Spend the extra 
Get upgraded gun
You won't regret


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 14, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Enjoy today mate!
> Spend the extra
> Get upgraded gun
> You won't regret



I wanna try
Paint ball but
Im a sook

From Cathy


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 14, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I wanna try
> Paint ball but
> Im a sook
> 
> From Cathy



Doesn't really hurt
Even head shots
It's all adrenaline


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 14, 2013)

Not sick anymore


----------



## Newhere (Sep 14, 2013)

Miss my girl


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 14, 2013)

Spent Up Big 

Ouch , Ouch , Ouch 

But We Won 

   


next time I will go with people with jobs my sons mates ran out of money pretty quickly but we had a Blast , I would pos a pic of my welts but I can see the infringement already OUCH !!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 14, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> I wanna try
> Paint ball but
> Im a sook
> 
> From Cathy



It's the best!!!

Girls get chest armour anyway

Only close range hurts


----------



## Ambush (Sep 14, 2013)

Tired at Party


----------



## Lawra (Sep 14, 2013)

Steve broke 1m 

Growing so fast


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Steve broke 1m
> 
> Growing so fast



Yay goooo steve!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Steve broke 1m
> 
> Growing so fast



Wow congrats Steve.

And proud mum.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

Baby sis in labour

Kinda freaking out


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Yay goooo steve!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2





andynic07 said:


> Wow congrats Steve.
> 
> And proud mum.



Thanks heaps guys


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 15, 2013)

Must drink more


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ripped calf muscle
Dancing too hard
Everyday im shuffling ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm an aunty!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 15, 2013)

Neice or nephew? 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Neice or nephew?
> 
> From Cathy



Niece  Isabella.


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Niece  Isabella.



Cute Beautiful name


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Cute Beautiful name



Not Twilight inspired

I don't think


----------



## BD1B2G (Sep 15, 2013)

way too tired


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 16, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Steve broke 1m
> 
> Growing so fast



Yay for Steve!!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 16, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I'm an aunty!!!



Ps
Congratulations Aunty lawra!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wish I grew 
Im 148cm tall 
All my snakes
Bigger than me :-( 

From Cathy


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wish I grew
> Im 148cm tall
> All my snakes
> Bigger than me :-(
> ...



But in retrospect
You can get
Them to curl
Around you and
Use them as
A snake blanket


----------



## Snowman (Sep 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wish I grew
> Im 148cm tall
> All my snakes
> Bigger than me :-(
> ...



You just missed out on being a dwarf. Small people are awesome! 
I'm 6'2" and traveling in economy on planes is the worst! My wife can put her feet up and curl into a ball and sleep. So jealous!!! 

_""Dwarf" refers to a person with one of several varieties of a specific genetic condition called dwarfism. Any adult human below the height of 4'10" (147 cm) is considered a dwarf."_


----------



## caliherp (Sep 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wish I grew
> Im 148cm tall
> All my snakes
> Bigger than me :-(
> ...



Aww how preshish. 

Truth be told
most us men 
like small woman


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wish I grew
> Im 148cm tall
> All my snakes
> Bigger than me :-(
> ...



I don't believe this hasn't gone off yet !! 

All of my snakes were bigge --Long------ than me when they hatched

Ah don't worry :lol:


----------



## mungus (Sep 16, 2013)

Bought New Boat !!!


----------



## Snowman (Sep 16, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I don't believe this hasn't gone off yet !!
> 
> All of my snakes were bigge --Long------ than me when they hatched
> 
> Ah don't worry :lol:


Geez. Hope you don't breed Pygmy pythons.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 16, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Geez. Hope you don't breed Pygmy pythons.



BUT what do you mean ???!!??? :lol:


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 16, 2013)

New breaking bad
.... What the hell 
It's getting intense! 
Two more episodes 
N it's finished. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Sep 17, 2013)

PREORDERED GTA
GETTING IT TODAY
I JUST CANT
WAIT TO PLAY!
ADD ME ON
XBOX 360 
IF YOU WANT
TO PLAY WITH
ME (CoolerAxe)
WITHOUT THE BREACKETS


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 17, 2013)

Boyfriend's in NZ


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

Mummy 10mins after







Little boong nose


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 17, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Mummy 10mins after
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Both very pretty! 




Ps, I see your nose and raise you this one:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 18, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wish I grew
> Im 148cm tall
> All my snakes
> Bigger than me :-(
> ...



Yay for smallness!
I'm 150cm exactly!!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 18, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Both very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo cute&tiny!!!

OMG life = amazing


----------



## Shotta (Sep 18, 2013)

i'm 23 today


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Nilesh


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> i'm 23 today



Happy 23rd birthday 
Yay party time 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 18, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> i'm 23 today



Happy Birthday Nilesh!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 18, 2013)

Thought I would
Never say this
But I cannot
Wait to go
Back to work!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 18, 2013)

nilesh said:


> i'm 23 today



happy birthday!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> i'm 23 today



Happy b'day mate


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Thought I would
> Never say this
> But I cannot
> Wait to go
> Back to work!!!



It really gets boring sitting around home doesn't it. I really pushed to get back to work on light duties when I burnt my hand.


----------



## JM1982 (Sep 19, 2013)

One more sleep-
-then it's FRIDAY!


----------



## sharky (Sep 19, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> i'm 23 today



Happy Late Birthday!


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 19, 2013)

Off
Off
Off
3 Days Off


----------



## Lawra (Sep 19, 2013)

In chat room

Trying to procrastinate

Need more participants 

---

iOS 7 downloading

Taking sooo long

Currently requiring entertainment


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 20, 2013)

Start work today
'Playing' with animals
Excited and nervous :S
Wish me luck!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Start work today
> 'Playing' with animals
> Excited and nervous :S
> Wish me luck!!



Wished you luck ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 21, 2013)

I just woke 
up from a 
horrible and traumatising 
nightmare and now 
I Can't get 
back to sleep.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 21, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I just woke
> up from a
> horrible and traumatising
> nightmare and now
> ...



That really sucks 

I know what

It feels like

Free for chats 

*sending big hugs*

xx


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 23, 2013)

need more snakes


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 23, 2013)

Back to reality.


----------



## MyMitchie (Sep 23, 2013)

6 days straight.


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 24, 2013)

Retired @ 46


----------



## Lawra (Sep 24, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Retired @ 46



Tell me your secret!


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 24, 2013)

Mrs earns enough
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 24, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Retired @ 46



Ohhh lucky you

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 24, 2013)

Camping trip cancelled


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Ohhh lucky you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



Looking for partime
After Christmas Break
2 Cruises booked
ohhh my godddd
Mid life crisis
not sure yet


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 24, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Looking for partime
> After Christmas Break
> 2 Cruises booked
> ohhh my godddd
> ...



Can I come
Hahahahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 24, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Can I come
> Hahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


1st one is with all the neighbours but couldn't get kids on so the mrs decided we still go but we taking the kids on the same cruise 6 weeks after ha ha... I'm not complaining I tell ya


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hahahah shes crazy
Too much money


From Cathy


----------



## sharky (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't sleep 
Stupid medications and
their side effects :evil:


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 28, 2013)

Work on weekends
Will be the
Death of me!


----------



## Speighty (Sep 29, 2013)

Lives with Gamerager.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 30, 2013)

Work

7 Till 7 

this will be fun :shock:


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 30, 2013)

At hervey bay 
Its soooo hot!!!

From Cathy


----------



## Reptallica (Oct 1, 2013)

washing my dog


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 1, 2013)

Needs
A
Job


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## littlemay (Oct 1, 2013)

Archaeology 

Tea

Sick


----------



## Lawra (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate Bunnings!!!

Stupid incompetent expletives.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2013)

aHHHH a Giant Cockroach!!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

I love bunnings!!!!

Not so keen
on the workers


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 2, 2013)

Getting new snake






From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

Arrived in Cairns. 

Exactly 8 hours

Timed that well!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Arrived in Cairns.
> 
> Exactly 8 hours
> 
> Timed that well!



Have fun


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 3, 2013)

Still in bed


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting needles today :/ 


Still sore from the last ones!


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread keeps
Playing up for
Me and doesn't
Load properly or
Show the last
Post or when
There is a
New post. It
Is so annoying.


----------



## iamwilso (Oct 3, 2013)

Started holidays today!!!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

Piña colada, sun & sarong

My day > yours


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Piña colada, sun & sarong
> 
> My day > yours


Conga conga conga


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Conga conga conga


???


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Conga conga conga



Yes!!!

Come join me

*Snowman* should too


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> ???



Haha, it is a joke from a thread last night, Snowman started a conga line.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Come join me
> 
> *Snowman* should too



I don't have the legs for a sarong.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I don't have the legs for a sarong.



You never know til you try  likewise with the onesie hehe


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Haha, it is a joke from a thread last night, Snowman started a conga line.


I suspected it may have had something to do with that, but it wouldn't let me see/read the thread


----------



## bdav70 (Oct 3, 2013)

late late late!

- - - Updated - - -

testing my signature


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting a new
Tattoo on Wednesday
Pretty damn nervous


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Housework Wine Homework


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I suspected it may have had something to do with that, but it wouldn't let me see/read the thread



Shh this thread could be deleted too!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Shh this thread could be deleted too!


u should have a look. it might be something only subscribers can see

- - - Updated - - -



Ellannn said:


> Getting a new
> Tattoo on Wednesday
> Pretty damn nervous



what u getting


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> You never know til you try  likewise with the onesie hehe



Haha, been there and done that.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Haha, been there and done that.



You so pull it off!


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 3, 2013)

So Very Lucky 

I am Working 

On South Head 

The Views Are 

Amazing Spectacular Washed-out 

Tomorrow Will be 

Great Hardwork Tiring


----------



## gozz (Oct 3, 2013)

Ate a fly


----------



## Lawra (Oct 3, 2013)

gozz said:


> Ate a fly



Did you die?


----------



## gozz (Oct 3, 2013)

It killed my beer


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Quickly! Swallow a spider!


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what u getting



I'm getting a portrait of a fox.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 4, 2013)

viciousred said:


> Quickly! Swallow a spider!



Someone got it


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 4, 2013)

View attachment 298011
View attachment 298012
View attachment 298013


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweet dreams all

From Cathy


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 7, 2013)

Washed car yesterday
Gonna rain today
Damn you Melbourne!


----------



## montay (Oct 7, 2013)

my snake died


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2013)

montay said:


> my snake died



Omg that sux
Hooe ur ok 
Thoughts and love
Coming your way

From Cathy


----------



## loz006 (Oct 7, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Washed car yesterday
> Gonna rain today
> Damn you Melbourne!



Haha I washed my car yesterday too. 

Not gonna rain
Love sunny queensland


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 7, 2013)

loz006 said:


> Haha I washed my car yesterday too.
> 
> Not gonna rain
> Love sunny queensland



So I've heard.... Aren't you guys looking at mid to high 30's today?? I have a friend up there who insists on rubbing it in.


----------



## loz006 (Oct 7, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> So I've heard.... Aren't you guys looking at mid to high 30's today?? I have a friend up there who insists on rubbing it in.



Yeah it was 37 before I'm laying in my room with the aircon on while the littlest one sleeps, lol.
Rubbing it in? You jealous of it being so warm up here?


----------



## Lawra (Oct 7, 2013)

Pitt-stop in Cardwell

2 hours down

6 to go


----------



## gozz (Oct 7, 2013)

Loving the heat


----------



## woody101 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going herping!


----------



## tripnotyzm (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice and green


----------



## loz006 (Oct 7, 2013)

woody101 said:


> I'm going herping!



Jealous jealous jealous
Miss the moutain


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jungle didnt bite 
Ohhh happy days

From Cathy


----------



## Shotta (Oct 8, 2013)

getting new animal


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> getting new animal



Suspense is killing


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kids!!= me yelling!!!!
Omg 4yo knowitall

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

children irritate me

- - - Updated - - -

that's my child
that irritates me 
lol


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

RIP Uncle ChopChop


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 9, 2013)

Did chopper die???? 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Did chopper die????
> 
> From Cathy



He surely did...

Noone lives forever,

Memories live on.


----------



## loz006 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lawra said:


> He surely did...
> 
> Noone lives forever,
> 
> Memories live on.



Yeah apparently he need a liver or something and he said he didn't want it to give it to some kid that needs it and said that he has had a life.. 
Sorry... couldn't really make that 3 words.. lol


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

loz006 said:


> Yeah apparently he need a liver or something and he said he didn't want it to give it to some kid that needs it and said that he has had a life..
> Sorry... couldn't really make that 3 words.. lol



Yep, spot on


----------



## Luohanfan (Oct 9, 2013)

Very hard work

Then got Jungles!
View attachment 298380
View attachment 298381


Today is Great!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 9, 2013)

Luohanfan said:


> Very hard work
> 
> Then got Jungles!
> View attachment 298380
> ...



Pics didn't work

Many sad faces


----------



## Luohanfan (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sure why

How about now?


----------



## Lawra (Oct 10, 2013)

Luohanfan said:


> View attachment 298383
> View attachment 298384
> 
> Not sure why
> ...



Big smiley faces

Mega cute snake


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just woke up
Needed to pee!!

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Just woke up
> Needed to pee!!
> 
> From Cathy



Too much info :/


----------



## woody101 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still awake

Good night all


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2013)

Its my birthday
In ten days 


From Cathy


----------



## gozz (Oct 10, 2013)

3 words only


----------



## sharky (Oct 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Its my birthday
> In ten days
> 
> 
> From Cathy



Mine in 13!


----------



## woody101 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mines in 28!


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 10, 2013)

woody101 said:


> Mines in 28!





sharky said:


> Mine in 13!



Yay Joint party 

Hahahahhahah

From Cathy


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 10, 2013)

Shiny new snake!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 10, 2013)

Cold mel bourne


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 10, 2013)

^ Love you Shelly! ^


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 10, 2013)

long  

long 

BEER


----------



## Lawra (Oct 10, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> long
> 
> long
> 
> BEER



*raises stubby* cheers!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 10, 2013)

i saw a murray darling x bredli:shock:


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 10, 2013)

My new tattoo


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My new tattoo


Very foxy tattoo.


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 11, 2013)

high school sucks


----------



## Lawra (Oct 11, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My new tattoo


That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Marquis (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice ink work Ellannn that would have taken a bit of time to complete.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2013)

WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY!!!!!!!!




Ellannn said:


> My new tattoo





From Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2013)

That is cool.

What does it say?



Ellannn said:


> My new tattoo


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 11, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fox says ow ow ow ow owwww ow! Haha.


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 11, 2013)

Marquis said:


> Very nice ink work Ellannn that would have taken a bit of time to complete.


 
It took an 8 hour sitting. Needless to say I wasn't a happy chappy by the end of it lol.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 11, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> The fox says ow ow ow ow owwww ow! Haha.



Hahahaha so appropriate!

Also, hilarious song


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> high school sucks


Defiantly agree with that!!! I still feel like just burning down my old one :evil:even though I'm finished


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 11, 2013)

More monitors coming 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I almost forgot
( STEPD IN POO )

- - - Updated - - -

( IN BARE FEET )


----------



## mungus (Oct 12, 2013)

time for bed


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 12, 2013)

Worst headache ever.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 12, 2013)

Playing Pokemon X!!!


----------



## BDkeeper (Oct 12, 2013)

Cricket all day 
(And i actuelly mean all day from 8 till 6 )


----------



## BDkeeper (Oct 12, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> high school sucks



Cant agree more


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 12, 2013)

Sneezing all day  






ellenwalter said:


> high school sucks



Not that bad! 

I miss it


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 13, 2013)

Sleep in tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jimie (Oct 13, 2013)

ready for bed


----------



## tropicbreeze (Oct 13, 2013)

Pretty damn good.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 13, 2013)

Lost my scalyfoot!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 13, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> high school sucks


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 13, 2013)

Sea world fun


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yay retail therapy

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 13, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 298646


omg!! Hahaha this is so perfect!!!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 13, 2013)

finally finished work

body is broken

time for rum!!!


----------



## sharky (Oct 13, 2013)

My head hurts


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 13, 2013)

I know 


ellenwalter said:


> omg!! Hahaha this is so perfect!!!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 13, 2013)

One piece shed!!!!!!!!

Woo hoo hoo!!!!


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 14, 2013)

15 yr old 

daughter ran away:cry:

police found her 

some randoms house :evil:


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 14, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> 15 yr old
> 
> daughter ran away:cry:
> 
> ...




Glad she's safe! 


I was a 15 year old girl once too. Regardless of intelligence level, they are not very 'clever' sometimes. Glad you got her back, hope you never have another scare like that!


----------



## loz006 (Oct 14, 2013)

Need a massage... 

So figgin angry!!!

Already over today.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 14, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> 15 yr old
> 
> daughter ran away:cry:
> 
> ...



Send her away
To boarding school
Hahaahah
Glad shes safe


From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 14, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> 15 yr old
> 
> daughter ran away:cry:
> 
> ...



I remember 15

I'm still apologising!

She will learn


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 14, 2013)

not home yet 

made up story 

she wants AVO

police said NO 

they know family 

wife and I 

going ### crazy

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> Send her away
> To boarding school
> Hahaahah
> Glad shes safe
> ...




maybe to NZ

I didn't think when I put NZ --- they are not allowed snakes that would get her!!


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 14, 2013)

The weekend went 
Way too quick


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 14, 2013)

Loving conspiracy theories


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Home and away

- - - Updated - - -

Work hot beer


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 15, 2013)

daughter gone again :cry:


----------



## Lawra (Oct 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> daughter gone again :cry:



She'll be back


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 15, 2013)

High School Certificate -_-


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2013)

Smack her ***
Lol




borntobnude said:


> daughter gone again :cry:





From Cathy


----------



## littlemay (Oct 15, 2013)

Family member dead.

Very sad day. 

What to do?


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 15, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Family member dead.
> 
> Very sad day.
> 
> What to do?


Sorry to hear , it is always hard.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> daughter gone again :cry:



Stay tuff my friend, you will get here through this.

If all else fails get one of those invisible fences they use for dogs and shock the crap out of her when she tries to levee.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Family member dead.
> 
> Very sad day.
> 
> What to do?



Sorry to hear 


From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 15, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Family member dead.
> 
> Very sad day.
> 
> What to do?



Condolences to you
And your family


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 15, 2013)

Cruise 3 weeks
Cruise 12 weeks
in new yr
might find job


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 15, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Family member dead.
> 
> Very sad day.
> 
> What to do?



Same problem 
Lots of tears
Stay strong


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 15, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Smack her ***
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...


cant do that 
Docs will come


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 15, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> cant do that
> Docs will come



What has this 
world come to :-( 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 16, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> What has this
> world come to :-(
> 
> From Cathy



Welcome to 2013

I got belted

Taught me respect

Kids these days

*rolls eyes majorly*


----------



## Lawra (Oct 16, 2013)

No more posting

Whilst fairly inebriated


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 16, 2013)

^^ me too but I will /should sleep 

daughter still missing 

going slightly MAD :shock:


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2013)

Stay positive people


----------



## Jimie (Oct 16, 2013)

having bad pain


----------



## Lawra (Oct 17, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> ^^ me too but I will /should sleep
> 
> daughter still missing
> 
> going slightly MAD :shock:





Jimie said:


> having bad pain



Drink some wine


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 17, 2013)

Early morning start.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 17, 2013)

my woma escaped!!!!


found my woma


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 17, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> my woma escaped!!!!
> 
> 
> found my woma


Very lucky, how did it escape and where did you find it?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 17, 2013)

finally arrived my new beardy(the white one is the new one )


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 17, 2013)

Getting junk cut 

From Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 17, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Very lucky, how did it escape and where did you find it?


Not overly sure how. I just hope she doesn't become an escape artist like my birds! I found her under dad's bed hiding in hi suggest boot...(what a surprise)


----------



## Lawra (Oct 17, 2013)

New bike laws

Clubhouses are shut

All gone underground

This really sucks


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 17, 2013)

Be better off
Having them where
You can see
Them. Bet on 
The devil you
Know isnt it? 

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 17, 2013)

NSW bush fires 

Hope everyone's safe


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 17, 2013)

Saved an Echidna  
Jerk spiked me  

Making Halloween decorations 
Wire cut me


----------



## Marquis (Oct 18, 2013)

Just did a 2 hour trip by train to help my daughter shift her car and pets only to find out she has gone shopping with a friend and won't be back till monday :evil:


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tooo many dreams
Still sooo tired

From Cathy


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2013)

being CONSPIRED AGAINST


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 18, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> being CONSPIRED AGAINST



Launch counter attack!!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 18, 2013)

im freaking out


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2013)

Aliens are coming!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 18, 2013)

just got wisdom tooth pulled...not looking forward to the pain


----------



## OldestMagician (Oct 18, 2013)

Lovely rain today
Time to relax


----------



## Lawra (Oct 18, 2013)

Finished work early 

Time to party


----------



## spida_0000 (Oct 18, 2013)

5 day weekend
Started this morning

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 19, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> being CONSPIRED AGAINST



its just a Theory:lol:


----------



## Jimie (Oct 19, 2013)

got first albino

- - - Updated - - -

100% het too


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 19, 2013)

Dog Is Sleeping
Too Hot For
Much else


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Feeling kinda sad

- - - Updated - - -



Jimie said:


> got first albino
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 100% het too


Albino what

- - - Updated - - -



Jimie said:


> got first albino
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 100% het too


Albino what


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Feeling kinda sad



Why?


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Why?


Ahh, nothing. Just a friend from high school died last night


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Ahh, nothing. Just a friend from high school died last night



Sorry to hear it.
My grandfather died suddenly a fortnight ago.
My inbox is open if you need it.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 19, 2013)

albino darwin princessparrot


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> My grandfather died suddenly a fortnight ago.
> My inbox is open if you need it.


She had Cystic Fibrosis


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Ahh, nothing. Just a friend from high school died last night



My school friends have been dying around me since the yr 12 farewell , 
out of 80 there are only about 35 of us left , the first one died hours after the party 
it was 35 yrs ago


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Its my birthday

from Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 20, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Its my birthday
> 
> from Cathy


Not on list 
Did you fib 

on rego page :lol:

Happy Birthday Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 20, 2013)

Can't believe it...

- - - Updated - - -



borntobnude said:


> My school friends have been dying around me since the yr 12 farewell ,
> out of 80 there are only about 35 of us left , the first one died hours after the party
> it was 35 yrs ago


 hadn't finished year 12 yet


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not on list
> Did you fib
> 
> on rego page :lol:
> ...



Whats it say?

From Cathy


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

my whinge created

another whinge post


----------



## Umbral (Oct 21, 2013)

We need to ask the mods to change the thread title to 'Describe your day in as many words as you like so long as you only put three words on a line.'

Whinge session done.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry there champ

I'll fix mine

won't repeat again


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 21, 2013)

Umbral said:


> We need to ask the mods to change the thread title to 'Describe your day in as many words as you like so long as you only put three words on a line.'
> 
> Whinge session done.



I've thought the same thing.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 21, 2013)

Umbral said:


> We need to ask the mods to change the thread title to 'Describe your day in as many words as you like so long as you only put three words on a line.'
> /FONT]




Because it so negatively affects us all *rollls eyes*


----------



## Umbral (Oct 21, 2013)

Or because it's off topic and defeats the purpose of the thread. It's probly just me but it seems to make the thread pointless to me.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

Three words please


----------



## Umbral (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry about that!


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

All friends here


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Love this thread ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## Umbral (Oct 21, 2013)

Was just saying.....


----------



## sharky (Oct 21, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Its my birthday
> 
> from Cathy



Happy Late Birthday!


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 21, 2013)

Behemoth this weekend!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a

- - - Updated - - -

Not enough words


----------



## sharky (Oct 23, 2013)

It's my birthday!


----------



## Umbral (Oct 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Sharksta!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 23, 2013)

sharky said:


> It's my birthday!


Happy birthday Sharky.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 23, 2013)

Happy bday sharky

From Cathy


----------



## JM1982 (Oct 23, 2013)

Off work sick


----------



## mungus (Oct 23, 2013)

Hot 1 today


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 23, 2013)

Adopting a dog!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 23, 2013)

Over the Moon
bought this 100$!!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> Over the Moon
> bought this 100$!!



What did you buy?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 23, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> What did you buy?



an enclosure , i just added a pic to my last post


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 23, 2013)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 23, 2013)

Really 
Really 
Cranky 


:evil:


----------



## Shotta (Oct 23, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Its my birthday
> 
> from Cathy



happy late birthday

- - - Updated - - -



sharky said:


> It's my birthday!



happy birthday!!


----------



## tripnotyzm (Oct 23, 2013)

Work no rest


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 24, 2013)

I slept in

Ooops

from Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 24, 2013)

Same 
As 
Yesterday


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 24, 2013)

fainted at work


----------



## Lawra (Oct 24, 2013)

Saved three lives


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Saved three lives



Well done Lawra


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> fainted at work



Hope you're ok


----------



## Lawra (Oct 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Well done Lawra



Thanks heaps Andy 

Every three months


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Do you give blood?


----------



## Lawra (Oct 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Do you give blood?



Sure did Andy


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 24, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Sure did Andy


I need more than blood


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 24, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I need more than blood



Turning into vampire?


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How you're ok


im fine i have been sick lately and just got my first fulltime job so didnt want have a sick day and idk i was fine all day then i climbed the ladder and bam woke up on the floor pretty scary

- - - Updated - - -



andynic07 said:


> How you're ok


im fine i have been sick lately and just got my first fulltime job so didnt want have a sick day and idk i was fine all day then i climbed the ladder and bam woke up on the floor pretty scary


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 24, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> im fine i have been sick lately and just got my first fulltime job so didnt want have a sick day and idk i was fine all day then i climbed the ladder and bam woke up on the floor pretty scary


Glad your ok and also glad that I have not fallen from on e of our ladders (30 foot).


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't give
Blood this year
Got a new
Tattoo last month.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't give blood at all, I was born in the UK.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I can't give blood at all, I was born in the UK.



Bummer, I hope you don't have miracle genes then lol. 

I passed out that night and at work the next day from very low blood pressure. Had lost10kg since last donation 3 months ago which might have contributed. 

Not much fun :/


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Bummer, I hope you don't have miracle genes then lol.
> 
> I passed out that night and at work the next day from very low blood pressure. Had lost10kg since last donation 3 months ago which might have contributed.
> 
> Not much fun :/


Thats no good hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Umbral (Oct 27, 2013)

Working on Sunday


----------



## sharky (Oct 27, 2013)

My mum's birthday! ^_^


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 27, 2013)

2 days till
Roadtrip to darwin
19 days off
Yay, no work


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Oct 27, 2013)

very lazy day


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I can't give blood at all, I was born in the UK.



Omg Same here

Mad cow disease :-(

from Cathy


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 27, 2013)

My new room!


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hows ya daughter? 



borntobnude said:


> daughter gone again :cry:





From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Oct 27, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> My new room!



I'm kinda jealous!

Looks really cool


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you!

Will be picking up some new addition's soon


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 28, 2013)

really
really 
average:evil:


----------



## sutto75 (Oct 29, 2013)

getting inked today.............


----------



## Virides (Oct 29, 2013)

Lost my work 

The USB stick that I had a lot of business related work on it became corrupted last night. Luckily I had a back up, but that was only from the beginning of September - 8 weeks since then, I have done a lot of work - all gone -_-

Hopefully however, I have a mate who is gonna have a look at the drive and see if he can bring it back to life, otherwise the next couple of weeks will be a lot of rework. At least I still have reference material so should be a lot easier than creating it from scratch.

Now I am using drop box and wondered why I never used it before...

Lesson learnt


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 29, 2013)

The weekend couldn't 
Come soon enough!


----------



## Lawra (Oct 29, 2013)

My Friday night


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 29, 2013)

Sanjay and Craig, now known as snowman

- - - Updated - - -

Eww eww eww


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 30, 2013)

Twelve months today
R.I.P.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bathing the kids 

from Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 30, 2013)

Rats tail came off


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 31, 2013)

Good night aps


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 31, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Rats tail came off



Um Eiwww wth

from Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 31, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Um Eiwww wth
> 
> from Cathy


I know. I Was grossed out. While I was holding it while feeding my girl, when she grabbed it she left the tail behind... In my hand....mmm frozen rat blood and tail in my hand.......


----------



## killacoastal8u (Oct 31, 2013)

Jungle finally ate
on it's own


----------



## aaron76 (Oct 31, 2013)

where em i


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 3, 2013)

Inner witch doctor:twisted:


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 4, 2013)

Feral-induced psychotic rage...


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 4, 2013)

Going to the 
Orthodontist to get
My braces tightened


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 5, 2013)

Breaking bad season 5


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been 

given a day

off this Thursday 

Yay Yay Yay


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnival cruises "spirit"
Late this afternoon
see ya soon
ha ha ha


----------



## mungus (Nov 6, 2013)

Melbourne cup race
picked 1ST, 2ND & 3RD
Forgot Box Triffecta :cry:


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 6, 2013)

very hung over


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 6, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> very hung over



Night to remember!!!

Or maybe not......


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 6, 2013)

Hate the size, difference between brands...


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 6, 2013)

Working in retail 
Is very exhausting


----------



## Shotta (Nov 6, 2013)

need some hollowpoints...


----------



## Tristan (Nov 6, 2013)

snake gluetrap success


----------



## Lawra (Nov 6, 2013)

Tristan said:


> snake gluetrap success



Please be troll


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 6, 2013)

My TAPATALK is
Not loading threads


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 6, 2013)

Annoying ex troubles


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 6, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Annoying ex troubles ������


Sorry to hear


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 6, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Sorry to hear



Thank you and she will stop


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 6, 2013)

Love snake bytes


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally finished school.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 6, 2013)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Finally finished school.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 6, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lawra (Nov 6, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Annoying ex troubles



Ex for a reason I guess! Keep your chin up, I hope things get better for you 



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Finally finished school.



My condolences, the real world sucks. 

Just joking, congrats


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Ex for a reason I guess! Keep your chin up, I hope things get better for you



Things are better it's been 6 months but every two weeks she will txt me and she even turned up at my house. So I told her boyfriend what she is trying to do


----------



## Lawra (Nov 6, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Things are better it's been 6 months but every two weeks she will txt me and she even turned up at my house. So I told her boyfriend what she is trying to do



Good on you! I think the saying goes: b*s be crazy


----------



## Tristan (Nov 6, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Please be troll



nope i had mice in my roof, tried live catch traps & regular traps to no avail, poison was last option and i tried a glue trap, no joy with glue trap either, but i left it in the laundry and had not gotten around to disposing of it, and then my SWCP got out, and got stuck, so much frustrations and self loathing, but not being one to panic, she was safely removed and cleaned up, and as far as i could tell\see only 1 scale came off. tho its definitely not something you want to do again.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 6, 2013)

Tristan said:


> nope i had mice in my roof, tried live catch traps & regular traps to no avail, poison was last option and i tried a glue trap, no joy with glue trap either, but i left it in the laundry and had not gotten around to disposing of it, and then my SWCP got out, and got stuck, so much frustrations and self loathing, but not being one to panic, she was safely removed and cleaned up, and as far as i could tell\see only 1 scale came off. tho its definitely not something you want to do again.



Best possible outcome. Nearly had a heart attack when I started reading! So glad your snake is ok.


----------



## Tristan (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks that makes 2 of us, and if any one is stuck in a similar situation i did the following to free\clean. 

warm water to loosen the glue and gently remove the glue pack (instructions on the pack recommended it and i think Metho), not having nor wanting to use something like metho, i got vegetable oil, put the girl in a tub, and added the oil, let soak for a few min, then get a cloth or towel or clean rag, and use it to gently wipe the oil + glue off, the oil breaks down the glue and creates a barrier the glue cant stick too, so the glue sticks to the cloth and comes off from the subject, depending on how bad\how much glue you may need to repeat the process, till the glue is gone. 

now you have an oily and damn slippery snake, so you wipe as much oil off as you can, then a soapy bath, then a rinse in clean water to get the soap off, then dry. and inspect for any missed\left glue etc etc. 

and tho my girl has never been aggressive she hates baths\water, so i had to deal with her not sitting still for 1 sec, and hissing at me with every breath, but shes definitely all bark.


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 7, 2013)

ahhh fresh skin
Oh how much this lil jungle impresses me for my 1st jungle I think I might need to get it a buddy as all my coastals n intergrades are happy so I'll have to look into getting another nice jungle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Nov 7, 2013)

Tristan said:


> thanks that makes 2 of us, and if any one is stuck in a similar situation i did the following to free\clean.



I think you should make that into a thread so it's easier to find. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen to anyone else though! Good info to know though


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 7, 2013)

Brand new ute 
Thanks work lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 7, 2013)

Working until 10
Tonight, can't wait
To have the
Day off tomorrow!


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 7, 2013)

15 hour day's
really really suck!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 7, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> 15 hour day's
> really really suck!



Tell me about it! I just finished a 15 hour day!


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had them all week -.-

9am-2am


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 7, 2013)

New addition's!


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 8, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> New addition's!


nice


----------



## Lawra (Nov 8, 2013)

Finished my sign!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 8, 2013)

wants to cry. Will be missing the scales and tales event tomorrow.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 8, 2013)

♡♥♡ Love this thread ♡♥♡

from Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 8, 2013)

Hot hot hot


----------



## mungus (Nov 8, 2013)

notechistiger said:


> Hot hot hot


Give Yourself awrap :lol:


----------



## Lawra (Nov 9, 2013)

20 hours down

Too many left :/


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 9, 2013)

Wants another jungle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hate my snake

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hate my snake
> 
> From Cathy



Why!


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

He wont eat
Tried absolutely everything 
Soooo over him


From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> He wont eat
> Tried absolutely everything
> Soooo over him
> 
> ...



How long has
He not eaten?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> He wont eat
> Tried absolutely everything
> Soooo over him
> 
> ...



Get a dog.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Get a dog.



Got 2 already
;-)

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> How long has
> He not eaten?



Hes always been a fussy feeder an im over force feeding lol he takes Sooooo much of my time and effort every week lol I have tried fasting him no diff he would be quite happy to sit there and die hahaha stupid snake 

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hes always been a fussy feeder an im over force feeding lol he takes Sooooo much of my time and effort every week lol I have tried fasting him no diff he would be quite happy to sit there and die hahaha stupid snake
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD



Give it to someone who knows what they're doing....


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 9, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Give it to someone who knows what they're doing....



Lol I know what im doing its always been fussy right from start some snakes just dont want to live lol

from Cathy


----------



## Virides (Nov 10, 2013)

Super Fantastic Day!

Attended the Scales and Tails Festival and got to talk to Brian Barczyk from BHB Reptiles (Michigan), Phillip from Star Pythons (Germany) and Peter Birch (Colourful Critters) NSW - all about QR2id. If we get these guys on board we have 2 of the biggest breeders in the world using the system.

We also managed to sell quite a lot of finger grips also.

Always enjoy the reptile shows, a great place to talk one-on-one with people


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 10, 2013)

Cathy I have 2 snakes that are the same so I feel your pain I now have 5 all up cause I just got another jungle  
One of my fussy one I stood there for 40 min rubbing the fuzzy over its head and in the end a few ill soft taps against it and bang it ate,so don't give up really I know it's hard to hear that but it will all work out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 10, 2013)

New lil jungle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 10, 2013)

Hate rude people!


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 10, 2013)

I hear thunder

from Cathy


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 10, 2013)

Time for drinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesilverbeast (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn emu pooped,
all over me.
Skid marks present.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 11, 2013)

thesilverbeast said:


> Damn emu pooped,
> all over me.
> Skid marks present.



Haha this comment
Made me laugh! 
Such a strange
Thing to read.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 11, 2013)

Is a bad person.
Will go to hell.
On a lighter note got a bad photo that I have wanted for a while now


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 11, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Is a bad person.
> Will go to hell.
> On a lighter note got a bad photo that I have wanted for a while now



Very nice shot!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 11, 2013)

The rain is
So damn loud! 
It woke me
up, and now 
I can't go 
back to sleep.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Nov 11, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Haha this comment
> Made me laugh!
> Such a strange
> Thing to read.




Happened at work.
Also an owl
flew into my 
face. They are 
silly clumsy creatures.
(Can't sleep also)


----------



## Umbral (Nov 11, 2013)

I went down
the coast for
the weekend. Was
nice to see 
my family down
there. I wasnt
going to go
but I was 
meeting someone who
wanted to buy
some beardies and
I was glad
for the excuse.
Caught a few
waves for the
first time in
ages, just haven't 
had much spare
time since I
started my new
job. Back home
now and I'm
getting ready for
work. Anyway I 
have most likely
used the three
words to talk
about what's been 
going on.


----------



## mungus (Nov 11, 2013)

Caught Mud Crabs


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dam you hail!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Dam you hail!!!



There was hail?
In what area?


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> There was hail?
> In what area?


We had hail larger than golf balls at Logan Queensland. Both our cars received bad hail damage on the roof , bonnet , boot lid . and doors.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 11, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> We had hail larger than golf balls at Logan Queensland. Both our cars received bad hail damage on the roof , bonnet , boot lid . and doors.



That must suck!!!

From Cathy


----------



## killacoastal8u (Nov 11, 2013)

Party on arm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

Wet , Cold & Raining


----------



## Umbral (Nov 11, 2013)

FINALY leaving work!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 12, 2013)

My dog has
Gone into labour!


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My dog has
> Gone into labour!



Yay soooo exciting
Whats the breed? 

Take some pics ;-)

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 12, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Yay soooo exciting
> Whats the breed?
> 
> Take some pics ;-)
> ...



She is STILL
in labor, no
Puppies yet! Poor
Thing! She must
Be in a
Lot of pain
Her breed is
A Great Dane

I will definitely 
Upload some pics!


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 13, 2013)

Pisces vs reptile one




Both are fuzzies


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 13, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Pisces vs reptile one
> View attachment 300475
> 
> Both are fuzzies



Ones a rat 
Ones a mouse

from Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Ones a rat
> Ones a mouse
> 
> from Cathy


Both were sold to me as rats...


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 13, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Both were sold to me as rats...



One is definitely a rat and the other is a mouse gobget ya money back stupid pet shop 

From Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 13, 2013)

Guess that's what comes with getting someone who knows nothing about feeding to buy them(mum)

- - - Updated - - -

5minutes to eat one, less than a minute for the other...


----------



## mungus (Nov 14, 2013)

Woke up happy


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 14, 2013)

Year 12 Formal


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 14, 2013)

bros graduating today 

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't wait
For Christmas to 
Be over already!


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

Need new job :/


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Need new job :/



Yeah me too!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 18, 2013)

Very restless tonight. 
I just woke
Up and now can't get
Back to sleep.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 18, 2013)

Do not work
may think about
going back work
after Christmas cruise


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 18, 2013)

Had huge weekend
Paying 4 it today


From Cathy


----------



## brian76 (Nov 18, 2013)

Know the feeling.
Should stop drinking.
Untill next weekend 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 18, 2013)

So, so sick


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 18, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> So, so sick



I hope you,
Feel better soon!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 18, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Had huge weekend
> Paying 4 it today
> 
> 
> From Cathy



The next four
Weekend will be
Big for me.
I feel sorry
For my liver lol!


----------



## YayPythons (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel sick


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 18, 2013)

Hate being sick


----------



## JackTheHerper (Nov 18, 2013)

Everyone is sick
So am I


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I hope you,
> Feel better soon!



Well thank you.
I hope so2


----------



## sharky (Nov 18, 2013)

flu + heat = horribleness


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 18, 2013)

I forgot work 
Boss changed shifts
Ohhh dear me

From Cathy


----------



## Performa (Nov 18, 2013)

Saturated cold miserable


----------



## brian76 (Nov 18, 2013)

Performa said:


> Saturated cold miserable


Same as me!!
fixing leaky roofs.
All dam day!!


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 18, 2013)

Suddenly feeling sad


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 20, 2013)

Dyed my hair.
Back to black.
I feel a
Lot better now!


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 21, 2013)

Got mum to think a snake is cute


----------



## sharky (Nov 21, 2013)

Crochet is fun! 
(Made bigcuddlyfluffy squirrel! ^_^ )


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 21, 2013)

sharky said:


> Crochet is fun!
> (Made bigcuddlyfluffy squirrel! ^_^ )



Its sooo hard
I cant crochet
Post some pics

From Cathy


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

Drunk at work

With my boss

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Drunk at work
> 
> With my boss
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOO!!!



I wish I
Could get drunk
With my boss!!!


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I wish I
> Could get drunk
> With my boss!!!



Makes me money 

100 and counting

WOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Makes me money
> 
> 100 and counting
> 
> WOOOOO!!!



What do you
Do for work?


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> What do you
> Do for work?



Run a kitchen

Actually a draftie

Whatever pays bills since the construction industry is slow atm. 

[deleted drunken rambling]


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

[deleted drunken rambling]


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 22, 2013)

Dam cruise over
5 weeks left
till next 1


----------



## caliherp (Nov 22, 2013)

Rain at last
fire warning over
time to go
hit the trails


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 22, 2013)

New rental house.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 22, 2013)

Reptile park this
Weekend for my
Birthday that is
Next week! Yay!


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 22, 2013)

mungus said:


> Give Yourself awrap :lol:



Why did that quote me


----------



## crocodile_dan (Nov 23, 2013)

Dream interview coming


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 23, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> Dream interview coming



I am intrigued...


----------



## crocodile_dan (Nov 23, 2013)

Tigers final shortlist


----------



## sandfireackie (Nov 23, 2013)

bored bored bored


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 23, 2013)

Springfree or vuly
Decisions decisions decisions

from Cathy


----------



## mungus (Nov 23, 2013)

Hate Sydney Traffic !!!!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 23, 2013)

mungus said:


> Hate Sydney Traffic !!!!!!!



Its the worst

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm running on
2 hours sleep 
Within the last
35 hours. Needless
To say I
Am going to 
Bed early tonight!


----------



## Rlpreston (Nov 23, 2013)

Party food overload!


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 23, 2013)

Exams start Monday ;(


----------



## brian76 (Nov 23, 2013)

Drinking lots tonight

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 23, 2013)

Such an idiot


----------



## brian76 (Nov 24, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Such an idiot



That's not nice.....

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimie (Nov 24, 2013)

spotted hasn't layed

- - - Updated - - -

day 36 unhappy


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 24, 2013)

Any puppies yet

From Cathy


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 24, 2013)

Should have gone 
To the gym...


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 24, 2013)

brian76 said:


> That's not nice.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


Talking about myself


----------



## brian76 (Nov 24, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Talking about myself



Thats far worse
Although I was
An idiot yesterday


Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buckziggy (Nov 24, 2013)

awesome hot sweaty

- - - Updated - - -

awesome hot sweaty

- - - Updated - - -

awesome hot sweaty


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 25, 2013)

very very stressful


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 25, 2013)

Close call driving
Very nearly hit
Didn't check lane
I caught up
Gave middle finger
Felt much better


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 25, 2013)

Best thread here!!!

From Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 25, 2013)

Daughters boyfriend stabbed 

cant understand why?? ( where is that sarcasm icon , MODs ) 

Not by me


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Nov 25, 2013)

Still gota pulse


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 26, 2013)

Update 

daughters boyfriend stabbed 

Bashed with bat 

Mates ran away 

now in hospital


----------



## Fanden (Nov 26, 2013)

brain surgery sucks


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ouch! u ok?

From Cathy


----------



## Jimie (Nov 26, 2013)

day 37 eggs

- - - Updated - - -

yay yay yay


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jimie said:


> day 37 eggs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yay yay yay



What they from?? 

from Cathy


----------



## Jimie (Nov 26, 2013)

my light spotted


----------



## Lawra (Nov 26, 2013)

Beach volleyball + rain

So much fun


----------



## Jimie (Nov 26, 2013)

my first season 


11 fertile eggs


her first clutch


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2013)

Passed all my courses.
Managed to get
6 in my 
hardest course.
Which strangely is
my best grade.
Feeling good now
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Performa (Nov 27, 2013)

Extremely proactively rewarding


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 27, 2013)

Turned 23 today.


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ellannn!


----------



## Jimie (Nov 27, 2013)

happy birthday ellann


----------



## Fanden (Nov 27, 2013)

hurts like h***


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 27, 2013)

Just found out
No Christmas bonus


Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 27, 2013)

Feeling rather annoyed


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 27, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Happy Birthday Ellannn!



Thank you!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 27, 2013)

Jimie said:


> happy birthday ellann



Thank you jimie!!


----------



## Jimie (Nov 27, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Thank you jimie!! ������


your very welcome


----------



## Lawra (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ellannn


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 27, 2013)

Turned 40 today

would rather be 23 lol

Happy Burpday Ellannnn


----------



## Lawra (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Burpday Shaggs!


----------



## wayneobro (Nov 28, 2013)

Loving someone hurts


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 28, 2013)

wayneobro said:


> Loving someone hurts



Just love yaself 
Cant go wrong!!

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 28, 2013)

Shaggz said:


> Turned 40 today
> 
> would rather be 23 lol
> 
> Happy Burpday Ellannnn



Happy birthday shaggz!!!!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 28, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Happy Birthday Ellannn



Thank you lawra!!


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you Lawra and Ellannn


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 28, 2013)

Three new addition's
Patternless children's python's
Male/female/female


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 29, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Three new addition's
> Patternless children's python's
> Male/female/female



Nice new additions!


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 29, 2013)

Exams finished today


----------



## yeah1526 (Nov 30, 2013)

taking a dump


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah1526 said:


> taking a dump



That's hot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Life death sadness. My thoughts go out to zac youngs family who are such great people zac was accidentally attacked by a shark and passed away yesterday at at Coffs rip zac


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't decide...


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 1, 2013)

8- am to 7;30 

Beer NOW please


----------



## Travis90 (Dec 1, 2013)

I love it


----------



## Muzman (Dec 1, 2013)

Not enough snakes


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sleep sooooooooooo goood!!!!!

from Cathy


----------



## jahan (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky Diamond Rich.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 2, 2013)

2 yes 2 

whole days off 

WILD Turkey Fest !!!!
:lol:


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 2, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> 2 yes 2
> 
> whole days off
> 
> ...



I'm coming over!!


----------



## Lawra (Dec 2, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> 2 yes 2
> 
> whole days off
> 
> ...



Where's my invite?


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 2, 2013)

my girlfriend cheated


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 2, 2013)

Can I die?


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 2, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> my girlfriend cheated



R u ok

from Cathy


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 2, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Can I die?





Grogshla said:


> my girlfriend cheated



Pm me if either of you would like to talk


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 2, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> my girlfriend cheated



Nobody deserves that  




princessparrot said:


> Can I die?




I hope not! 

Here if you want a chat xo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 3, 2013)

Tiger handler interview!


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 3, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> Tiger handler interview!



Best of luck!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2013)

Quit my job


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 3, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> Tiger handler interview!



How'd it go? 

Kept fingers crossed for you all day


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks it's appreciated 

I won't know until next week, there are things I wish I'd improved but I was really happy with other parts. Still fairly confident


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2013)

Broke heat cord

Sorry Mr Steve 

:/


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Broke heat cord
> 
> Sorry Mr Steve
> 
> :/



He should be fine without the heat cord if you haven't fed him this time of year.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> He should be fine without the heat cord if you haven't fed him this time of year.



He's still under CHE in old enclosure. 

Busted heat cord for new enclosure. 

He doesn't need it but it still means I need to buy a new one...


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 3, 2013)

Lawra said:


> He's still under CHE in old enclosure.
> 
> Busted heat cord for new enclosure.
> 
> He doesn't need it but it still means I need to buy a new one...



I hate spending more money replacing things that shouldn't break lol!


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I hate spending more money replacing things that shouldn't break lol!



Yep that's exactly why I'm frustrated... Plus the time that it took me to silicone SEVEN METERS of heat cord to the underside of a tile... Ahh at least now I can do it properly and router some board for the new one to sit in...


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

Need more likes...


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Need more likes...



Don't be silly 

Validation isn't required

You need to be comfortable being you - screw what anyone else thinks!


----------



## harper1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very sad today


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Need more likes...



There's my like


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> There's my like


Thanks


Lawra said:


> Don't be silly
> 
> 
> Validation isn't required
> ...


Feel like the amount of likes I give needs to be the same as ones I get

- - - Updated - - -



harper1 said:


> Very sad today


Why? U ok


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Thanks
> 
> Feel like the amount of likes I give needs to be the same as ones I get



Think about it this way:

Do you give out compliments in the hope that you in turn will get complimented?

Do you go out of your way to show random acts of kindness to others just to get it back in return?

Answer = no 

I have received a mere percentage of the likes I've given and it does not worry me in the slightest  xx


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Think about it this way:
> 
> Do you give out compliments in the hope that you in turn will get complimented?
> 
> ...


As long as you infractions are less than your likes you should be fine I would think.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot liking spree


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> As long as you infractions are less than your likes you should be fine I would think.



Still on zero 

What's your number? 

Hehehe


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 4, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> princessparrot liking spree


 thanks


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Still on zero
> 
> What's your number?
> 
> Hehehe


All I am saying is that it isn't zero.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> thanks



Extending community spirit


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> All I am saying is that it isn't zero.



Mines like four 

From Cathy


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 6, 2013)

Soda streamed milk!!!


----------



## Lawra (Dec 7, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Soda streamed milk!!!



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 7, 2013)

went to work, 

held Melbourne Cup


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 7, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Maybe not my best idea...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 7, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Maybe not my best idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha , what result were you hoping for?


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 7, 2013)

I actually have no idea, me and a mate were talking and we wanted to see the outcome.


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 7, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> I actually have no idea, me and a mate were talking and we wanted to see the outcome.



Oh my god if that actually worked it would be such an unusual taste!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 7, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Maybe not my best idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao I was gonna say, hope you didn't fill it as much as usual, I tried this once. 

The result: the milk tastes horrid and just froths over a crapload and makes a mess.

Blowing air into a milk with a straw makes it overflow with bubbles, this is like that x100


----------



## caliherp (Dec 7, 2013)

How do you 
check how many
fractions you have?


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2013)

Hahaha, "ridiculous statement"

- - - Updated - - -

Getting started on
moconnas new enclosure

- - - Updated - - -

Heat cord! Finally!!!


when to 5 different pet shops


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cars a writeoff


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 7, 2013)

Irbz_27 said:


> Cars a writeoff



Hope u ok

From Cathy


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 7, 2013)

Irbz_27 said:


> Cars a writeoff


Are you ok?
That's the main
Question to ask!


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 7, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hope u ok
> 
> From Cathy



A bit sore 
I'll be right
Kids are fine
So alls good

Thanks


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2013)

4metres... Less than it seems


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 7, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> 4metres... Less than it seems



Maybe small until it's 4 metres of angry snake


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Maybe small until it's 4 metres of angry snake


Haha yeah, I bet. 

I was talking about heat cord. Finally found some

- - - Updated - - -

Finished mocconas house. 
Time to start, on the Lego


----------



## Lawra (Dec 8, 2013)

Bought new toy


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Bought new toy



are Batteries included 
Hehehe

From Cathy


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Bought new toy


Hopefully you get it going soon.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 8, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Hopefully you get it going soon.



Not much needed 

Although it's a secret until after I get back from Mudgee otherwise I'd spend the whole time being yelled at lol.

Couldn't help sharing tho - picked it up at 7am and still can't wipe the smile off my face


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 8, 2013)

Weekends nearly gone


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 8, 2013)

Closer to Christmas
Should buy gifts
Sooner than later

from Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 8, 2013)

I feel sick
need a hug


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 9, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I feel sick
> need a hug



You poor thing!
Hope you feel
Better very soon!
Sending some virtual
Hugs your way!


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bought a rat






From Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Bought a rat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pet or dinner


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 9, 2013)

To make dinner

From Cathy


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 9, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> To make dinner
> 
> From Cathy


Couldn't do that


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 10, 2013)

Boo! My boss
Has found the
Christmas carol CDs!
It's going to
Be a long
Next 3 weeks!


----------



## mungus (Dec 10, 2013)

hot hot swim


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 10, 2013)

3 new albinos 

From Cathy


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 10, 2013)

Perry Harvey RIP .

he piloted the :friendship " out of mission Beach to the Great Barrier Reef and many Island destinations over a long period , he even had Harold holt on board months before his death to try and make politicians take more notice of what was going on on the reef .


----------



## Ridgeback (Dec 11, 2013)

Photographed PBD laying!!!


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn insurance companies!


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 11, 2013)

Daughter Gone Again :cry:

I think I will ignore xmas :shock:


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Daughter Gone Again :cry:
> 
> I think I will ignore xmas :shock:



Not very good 

Hope she snaps out of it and stops stressing you out soon! 

Xo


----------



## brian76 (Dec 11, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Daughter Gone Again :cry:
> 
> I think I will ignore xmas :shock:



Have two teenagers
No good advice
Drinking is good
:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 11, 2013)

Teacher: "what is that"
teacher: "is it a submarine?"
child/student: "it's an ocarina"(not a submarine:facepalm


Couldnt believe it:facepalm:

- - - Updated - - -

Another family member/friend with cancer....


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 13, 2013)

Awake too early. This place is too cold


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 13, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Awake too early. This place is too cold


Where are you? It is summer!


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 13, 2013)

Cut my toe
On stupid nail
In the garden 
Hurts soooooo much
So much blood

From Cathy


----------



## jimmyh (Dec 13, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Cut my toe
> On stupid nail
> In the garden
> Hurts soooooo much
> ...



laugh out loud...


----------



## Lawra (Dec 13, 2013)

Road trip WOO!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Road trip WOO!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Drive safe. And have fun.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 13, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Drive safe. And have fun.



Thanks 

Backseat buddy Cleo

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis90 (Dec 13, 2013)

brain keeps trippin


----------



## frankie27 (Dec 13, 2013)

two more days
till school ends
feed night tonight
for Stimson python


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 13, 2013)

jimmyh said:


> laugh out loud...



Thats not nice 
It still hurts :'(

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 14, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Road trip WOO!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Where you going


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 14, 2013)

Emu struck again. 
Leg turned brown.
Emu poop smells


----------



## Lawra (Dec 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Where you going



Home for Christmas


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 14, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Home for Christmas


Haha where's that


----------



## Lawra (Dec 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Haha where's that



Mudgee  

Home sweet home

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## someday (Dec 14, 2013)

Bricks and mud


----------



## sharky (Dec 14, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Home sweet home



A good song


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 14, 2013)

Found a guinea pig. In the park

not for dinner!


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 14, 2013)

House hunting holiday :/


----------



## sharky (Dec 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Found a guinea pig



Name it Sir-Squiggle-Butt-the-4th!


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 15, 2013)

sharky said:


> A good song



Who by ? though


----------



## sharky (Dec 15, 2013)

By Motley Crue


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 15, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Where are you? It is summer!



Live in Wollongong work in mossvale and it was freezing cold on my motorbike at 5 that morning


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 15, 2013)

sharky said:


> By Motley Crue



Ok not split enz


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 15, 2013)

Watching the hobbit 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 16, 2013)

Imagine a titanoboa
as a pet.....


i love them


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 16, 2013)

Watching Cujo. Scary


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 17, 2013)

Getting driven insane!!!

with my email


----------



## RedFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Womas, womas everywhere.  

I need to
Stop looking at
Photos of pretty
Pythons for sale.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 17, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Womas, womas everywhere.
> 
> I need to
> Stop looking at
> ...


Haha, same here


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 18, 2013)

Drank way too
Many energy drinks!
Now I can't
Go to sleep!


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 18, 2013)

2 more days
16 days off


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 19, 2013)

8 weeks off 
School holidays rule
Love being educator 
New snakes soon ♥

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2013)

too bloody hot


----------



## MissScarlett (Dec 19, 2013)

So bloody expensive !


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 19, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> too bloody hot


I agree


----------



## Lawra (Dec 19, 2013)

Step-son's birthday today

Growing too fast!

Taller than me -_-


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Step-son's birthday today
> 
> Growing too fast!
> 
> Taller than me -_-


Happy birthday Bailey.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION]  

You are awesome!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 19, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> 8 weeks off
> School holidays rule
> New snakes soon ♥
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



You won't know what to do with your self.
I'm getting some new snakes soon too
Waiting for their first shed to pick them.
Can not wait for my julatten jungle girls so I can breed in a few years


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 20, 2013)

Picked up my
Playstation 4 yesterday!


----------



## Damiieen (Dec 22, 2013)

Boyd's in January!
Soo bloody excited!!!!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 23, 2013)

I like this
The 26-Pound Edible Gummy Python: 36,720 delicious calories


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Dec 24, 2013)

Finished work 2013


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sooo over xmas
Too much money
Wasted on people

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lost a pet


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Lost a pet


 sorry bout that
who was it


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 24, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> sorry bout that
> who was it


It was one of our pet rats. He was very old and has been slowing down for a while but was eating and drinking so we left him but it must have been the heat today. He was struggling to breathe when I got home from work and I had to euthanise him.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It was one of our pet rats. He was very old and has been slowing down for a while but was eating and drinking so we left him but it must have been the heat today. He was struggling to breathe when I got home from work and I had to euthanise him.


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Lost a pet



Sorry to hear


----------



## Chessa (Dec 25, 2013)

So Over Christmas!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Dec 25, 2013)

Chessa said:


> So Over Christmas!



Same here 

Over the rain


----------



## mungus (Dec 25, 2013)

Ate to much……….


----------



## saintanger (Dec 25, 2013)

over the rain
another gecko hatched
spoiled my princess
dogs got pressies

now need sleep


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Moccona!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Her new house.


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 26, 2013)

Kids. Food. Food.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 26, 2013)

dogs gone missing 
hope hes ok


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats no good :-(

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 26, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> dogs gone missing
> hope hes ok


Hope he comes home safe. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## sharky (Dec 27, 2013)

Hobbit Part II
made me cry 
Those poor spiders :'(


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 27, 2013)

theres 2 part??

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 27, 2013)

Zeke got found!!!


----------



## sharky (Dec 27, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> theres 2 part??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



going 2b a
Part III too


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 27, 2013)

Smile on face 
Cruise on Monday
if like last
anuva 4kg on


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Smile on face
> Cruise on Monday
> if like last
> anuva 4kg on


remember the kava.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> remember the kava.


Kava??? English translation plz


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Kava??? English translation plz


Let me google that for you


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 27, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Let me google that for you


Smarty pants 
going mystery island
ha ha ha


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Smarty pants


Thought that you might like that. It tastes like it is made from cow poo but gives you a pleasant feeling if you can stomach it. We brought 4kg's back from Fiji.


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 27, 2013)

I lost my
Best friend/ cat
Early this morning.
I'm heart broken.
Rest in peace
I love you.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I lost my
> Best friend/ cat
> Early this morning.
> I'm heart broken.
> ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 27, 2013)

Twenty four hours


----------



## Lawra (Dec 27, 2013)

Missing my snakes...


----------



## sharky (Dec 28, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I lost my
> Best friend/ cat
> Early this morning.
> I'm heart broken.
> ...



Sorry to hear
My deepest condolences
She looked like
an amazing cat <3


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 28, 2013)

sharky said:


> Sorry to hear
> My deepest condolences
> She looked like
> an amazing cat <3



Ditto from me :'(

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's my Birthday


----------



## PappaSmurf (Dec 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It's my Birthday



Very Happy Birthday


----------



## Shotta (Dec 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It's my Birthday



Happy Birthday


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] !


----------



## PappaSmurf (Dec 29, 2013)

Too freaking hot


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2013)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] ..... U Old Git


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 29, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> @andynic07 ..... U Old Git


Weren't you going
on a cruise?


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Weren't you going
> on a cruise?


Just packed cases
train in morn
sail @ 6.30pm


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thought it was
a little early 
to start partying.
Bon Voyage mate


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Thought it was
> a little early
> to start partying.
> Bon Voyage mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Travis90 (Dec 29, 2013)

just one time

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawra (Dec 30, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It's my Birthday



Happy belated birthday
old man Andy


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year :d :d :d


----------



## Travis90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Beans been kicked

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 1, 2014)

Travis90 said:


> Beans been kicked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Ouch that sux 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 1, 2014)

Not a good start...

- - - Updated - - -

​Why do ticks like me 
found two today


----------



## Rlpreston (Jan 4, 2014)

Can never sleep!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2014)

My new babies






Kitten the alb
Dimples the het 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muzman (Jan 5, 2014)

Still bloody awake :-[


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jan 6, 2014)

My baby girl (dog) is not well I think old age is finally getting her


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 6, 2014)

How to ask a 23yr old to help with Lego


----------



## Lawra (Jan 7, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> How to ask a 23yr old to help with Lego



I'm 23 and will help 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 7, 2014)

Lawra said:


> I'm 23 and will help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## spydon (Jan 11, 2014)

Getting Our Sugar-Glider!


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Loving funny threads!!


----------



## JTG81 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mo ji to


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 11, 2014)

Tim Finn Gig 

Free and fantastic


----------



## Firepac (Jan 12, 2014)

Home cured and
home smoked bacon.
Doesn't get any
better than that.
MMM mmm MMM


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 12, 2014)

Firepac said:


> Home cured and
> home smoked bacon.
> Doesn't get any
> better than that.
> ...



I'll send you 
My postal address


----------



## Umbral (Jan 12, 2014)

Bacon bacon bacon!!!!!


----------



## Travis90 (Jan 12, 2014)

Too the pool

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 12, 2014)

First ride to, cause sickness-tornado :shock:
Never happened before.....


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 12, 2014)

this is how its done firepac


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 12, 2014)

Sup


Er


MOTO


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope tonys ok :'( 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2014)

Depressed, Sad, Miserable


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> Depressed, Sad, Miserable



R u ok?? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2014)

Nah but I am always like this. Stupid Depression Disease. Thanks tho Cath


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 13, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> Nah but I am always like this. Stupid Depression Disease. Thanks tho Cath



Cuddle some reptiles,
Makes me happy ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## sharky (Jan 14, 2014)

Have Golden Staff -_-


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 14, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> Nah but I am always like this. Stupid Depression Disease. Thanks tho Cath



My wife finds exercising helps with her depression.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 14, 2014)

sharky said:


> Have Golden Staff -_-



That's no good, I hope you get rid of it soon. Did you get it in hospital?


----------



## sharky (Jan 14, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> That's no good, I hope you get rid of it soon. Did you get it in hospital?



Thanks, it wouldn't annoy me so much if it hadn't spread to my ears and eyes  Nah I haven't been to hospital for months, I have no idea how I picked it up. I just randomly woke up with a sore one morning and within days I have them all over!


----------



## littlemay (Jan 14, 2014)

Found new sharehouse.

Thank freakin christ.

So damn happy!


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 14, 2014)

sharky said:


> Thanks, it wouldn't annoy me so much if it hadn't spread to my ears and eyes  Nah I haven't been to hospital for months, I have no idea how I picked it up. I just randomly woke up with a sore one morning and within days I have them all over!



Hopefully you can get on top of it quickly.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

Spazzy jag ate
All by himself

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 14, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> Spazzy jag ate
> All by himself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



I think I saw your post on Facebook about this. Well done , quail did the trick hey.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 14, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think I saw your post on Facebook about this. Well done , quail did the trick hey.



Yep sure did ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 14, 2014)

Run out of LegoLego

- - - Updated - - -

Need more Lego


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 14, 2014)

GOT A JOB 

:lol:


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 14, 2014)

resigned from job


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 14, 2014)

Last 2 posts
ha ha ha


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 15, 2014)

Almost halfway through
a 14hr shift 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 15, 2014)

got another JOB

- - - Updated - - -

going NUDE Soon


----------



## Jimie (Jan 16, 2014)

been really hot


----------



## Ellannn (Jan 16, 2014)

So emotionally exhausted.
Need a break.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 17, 2014)

Need a massage

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 18, 2014)

Old PE teacher
chosen as referee 
for World Cup:shock:


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 18, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Old PE teacher
> chosen as referee
> for World Cup:shock:


Thats cool, what sport is your teacher refereeing?


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 18, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Thats cool, what sport is your teacher refereeing?


Football or something


----------



## sharky (Jan 18, 2014)

Crochet Rats + Cat


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 18, 2014)

Omg soo cute

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 19, 2014)

Seaworld
yesterday
AWESOME


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 19, 2014)

Parasites love me...:shock:
But why though?:x

- - - Updated - - -

Cute hermit crabs


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 20, 2014)

Snakes in shed ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 20, 2014)

Chill'in in Bali


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 20, 2014)

Wake survive sleep.


----------



## Umbral (Jan 21, 2014)

Getting new house!


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 21, 2014)

Dripping sweat already


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 21, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> Dripping sweat already


Yes very hot today, I have had 4 litres of water already.


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 21, 2014)

Made someone smile!


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 21, 2014)

Ate Real Apricots 

they were free 

bought rubbish ones 

$ 12 kg


----------



## kwaka (Jan 22, 2014)

Bronchitis. Textilis - Damaged.


----------



## Umbral (Jan 22, 2014)

Signed house contract.


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 22, 2014)

*bring on winter!!!!*


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 23, 2014)

Winter is amazing!!!

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Jan 23, 2014)

Found a friend  





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFox (Jan 24, 2014)

Got speeding ticket.  
First one ever.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 24, 2014)

Won a flightsuit! 

Nice morning surprise


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 24, 2014)

Whats a flightsuit

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

Post a pic

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 24, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> Whats a flightsuit


the thing hes wearing so you can take them outside and stuff

I won this one


----------



## sharky (Jan 24, 2014)

^That's pretty cool


----------



## MATER (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome , awesome, awesome ...


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 24, 2014)

The Banner Saga
Just finished it


----------



## Rlpreston (Jan 25, 2014)

Drove to Darwin...... Zzzzzz


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 30, 2014)

Moccona nearly escaped:shock:
Lost some scales:cry:
Must have hurt


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 30, 2014)

Need a nap

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Jan 30, 2014)

Tropical Cyclone Dylan


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 30, 2014)

Busy Hectic Splendiferous


----------



## Jimie (Jan 31, 2014)

spotteds finally hatched


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 31, 2014)

Lost my glasses,
moccona had them...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Long, Tiring, Exhilarating


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 3, 2014)

5 months off
new job today
O M G


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome Terrific Job


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 3, 2014)

Niece started school
went so fast


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 3, 2014)

Mmm sleep in...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 3, 2014)

Really bad mood :evil:


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Really bad mood :evil:



Hope things pick up. All else fails go home have a drink and have some snake time.


----------



## Lawra (Feb 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Hope things pick up. All else fails go home have a drink and have some snake time.



Haha thanks Andy 

Ticked those two,

What is next?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

Another Spectacular Day


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Haha thanks Andy
> 
> Ticked those two,
> 
> What is next?


sleep repeat.

I think that is how the song goes.


----------



## Lawra (Feb 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> sleep repeat.
> 
> I think that is how the song goes.



I think you're 

right  fingers crossed!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 3, 2014)

New olive yay ^_^
Her names Mocha


----------



## kpross (Feb 3, 2014)

Shift working sucks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mungus (Feb 3, 2014)

Worst possible 48hrs


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

mungus said:


> Worst possible 48hrs


I hope it gets much better for you


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 3, 2014)

mungus said:


> Worst possible 48hrs



Awwww chin up

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Love Uncle Bundy
Very Hectic Day


----------



## Defective (Feb 6, 2014)

Orientation for Uni


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 6, 2014)

Back at work
After being sick
And bed ridden 
For 6 days.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2014)

mungus said:


> Worst possible 48hrs


At least if they were the worst it can only get better. It is hardly ever as bad as what it seems at the time, hope things pick up.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just fed Mocha





Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Defective said:


> Orientation for Uni[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi there you.
> Bina long time.
> Uni? doing what?


----------



## Defective (Feb 7, 2014)

Darlyn said:


> Defective said:
> 
> 
> > Orientation for Uni[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Travis90 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow im excited

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 9, 2014)

Stuck at a
Boring as hell
Party. Send help.


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta love weekends!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Stuck at a
> Boring as hell
> Party. Send help.



On my way!!

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 9, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Stuck at a
> Boring as hell
> Party. Send help.



Make it fun


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 9, 2014)

I _hate_ hiccups.


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 9, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> I _hate_ hiccups.



Skull neat cordial

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome advice, thanks!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 9, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Awesome advice, thanks!



Works every time ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 9, 2014)

Fires at home.
I'm not there.
Nathan's probably stuck.
Critters not safe
So stressed out.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2014)

I hate dreams


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 11, 2014)

Evacuated from fires. 

Fires got my street. 

House is fine.

Pet is not


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 11, 2014)

thesilverbeast said:


> Evacuated from fires.
> 
> Fires got my street.
> 
> ...



Omg thats aweful 
Sad to hear
Hope ur ok

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 11, 2014)

Hugs to all
people and pets
affected by fires
Thinking of YOU


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 12, 2014)

(I've had a few people critisise me over not taking pets with us... she was evacuated with us but the stress of being evacuated was too much)


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 12, 2014)

Want another woma


----------



## Lawra (Feb 13, 2014)

*insert expletives* mites :evil:


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 13, 2014)

Lawra said:


> *insert expletives* mites :evil:



Not good.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 13, 2014)

Lawra said:


> *insert expletives* mites :evil:



 bugga! Good luck

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 13, 2014)

3 job interviews.
Getting so nervous!
Wish me luck!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 13, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> 3 job interviews.
> Getting so nervous!
> Wish me luck!


Lots of Luck


----------



## Lawra (Feb 14, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> 3 job interviews.
> Getting so nervous!
> Wish me luck!



All the best


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## stary boy (Feb 14, 2014)

my day in 3 words.... Gold coated rats... they must be considering the price!!!


----------



## Lawra (Feb 17, 2014)

Having bad day 

Trip to vet's

Steve has mites

Fang has RI

Kill me now :/


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Having bad day
> 
> Trip to vet's
> 
> ...



Poor thing. Hope your babies get better soon.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

I quit smoking!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 17, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> I quit smoking!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Two thumbs up!!!

Hope it lasts


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

Me too [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION]  I'm on champix, give you FREAKY dreams but its working so far...

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 17, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Me too @Lawra  I'm on champix, give you FREAKY dreams but its working so far...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



I've heard that! Good that it's working


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 17, 2014)

Bills keep coming...


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 17, 2014)

snakes won't eat


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Well Done Tahnia

Poor Snakes Grogshla

Never ending cycle [MENTION=39386]MissScarlett[/MENTION]


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 17, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Me too @Lawra  I'm on champix, give you FREAKY dreams but its working so far...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


I quit smoking twice , the first time I went cold turkey and was off for over a year and the second time I used Champix and absolutely loved the vivid dreams. I had not had a dream in years and then these wickedly vivid weird dreams , it was awesome and I hated when they stopped. Well done and don't look back.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I quit smoking twice , the first time I went cold turkey and was off for over a year and the second time I used Champix and absolutely loved the vivid dreams. I had not had a dream in years and then these wickedly vivid weird dreams , it was awesome and I hated when they stopped. Well done and don't look back.



Lol Andy, thank you  champix has been my last resort, the dreams I have trouble telling from reality for 20 mins after I wake up :/ and they make me feel pretty sick, but its working so I'm happy. Is rather suffer a bit of insomnia and nausea if works 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 18, 2014)

I had nightmares while I was awake and hallucinations of what people look like. Or maybe I was just seeing the ugliness that was actually in them. Needless to say I started stressing and I'm still smoking


----------



## ReptileWatch (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Painful Expensive


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I had nightmares while I was awake and hallucinations of what people look like. Or maybe I was just seeing the ugliness that was actually in them. Needless to say I started stressing and I'm still smoking



That's crazy, I know a few people who've nutted out on them. The info sheet says.if you start noticing any personality changes you should stop. I've been ok in that respect, I'm far more homicidal when I try quit naturally 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I had nightmares while I was awake and hallucinations of what people look like. Or maybe I was just seeing the ugliness that was actually in them. Needless to say I started stressing and I'm still smoking



Did you buy them from a shady character in a nightclub? Don't think it was Champix 

Just joking, that would have been a really unpleasant experience... I imagine I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 19, 2014)

Very sleep deprived
Not by choice


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 19, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I had nightmares while I was awake and hallucinations of what people look like. Or maybe I was just seeing the ugliness that was actually in them. Needless to say I started stressing and I'm still smoking



A lot of people pay good money for that experience. I only had night time dreams but always woke up sweating profusely and a bit confused. You will find a way to quit mate so pardon the pun but don't give up.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 19, 2014)

Tired of vintage!


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 19, 2014)

Learn To Drive 
In The Rain 
SYDNEY :evil::twisted:


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 19, 2014)

I missed it!!!!


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 19, 2014)

Work
No sleep
Rain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

Love my Daughter


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 19, 2014)

Work sucks sometimes.


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 19, 2014)

Reading great books


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Reading great books


Playing Awesome Music
Strangely Not Metal


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 19, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Playing Awesome Music
> Strangely Not Metal



Love some metal..
Top 3 bands?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Love some metal..
> Top 3 bands?


1 Judas Priest
2 Rob Zombie
3 Recently Metraya


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 20, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Love some metal..
> Top 3 bands?



1 slayer
2 gospel of the horns
3 dismember 
For today anyway 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 20, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> 1 slayer
> 2 gospel of the horns
> 3 dismember
> For today anyway
> ...


Ooooo awesome Slayer
Aaaah Black Sabbath 
mmmm Faith nomore 
today tomorrow yesterday


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 20, 2014)

fluffy has ri :'( 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 20, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> fluffy has ri :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Poor Fluffy vet ?


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 21, 2014)

Lost another pet...

what's going on


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 21, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Poor Fluffy vet ?



Yep got injections
Picked RI up
Nice and early
No dramas yay

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Feb 21, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Lost another pet...
> 
> what's going on



Sorry to hear


----------



## sharky (Feb 21, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> 1 slayer
> 2 gospel of the horns
> 3 dismember
> For today anyway
> ...





CrystalMoon said:


> Ooooo awesome Slayer
> Aaaah Black Sabbath
> mmmm Faith nomore
> today tomorrow yesterday



no Iron Maiden? :'(


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 21, 2014)

sharky said:


> no Iron Maiden? :'(


1 Iron Maiden
2 Anthrax
3 Pantera
There you go Sharky  lol


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Feb 21, 2014)

Coheed and cambria 
ill niño 
A7X 
At the moment


----------



## sharky (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting my ferret
tomorrow! So excited,
been waiting 2yrs!


----------



## Lawra (Feb 22, 2014)

Fang is eating!   

--

Sorry let's rephrase...

--

FANG IS EATING!!!!!!!      

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 22, 2014)

dimples just shed ^_^ ♥♡♥♡

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhere (Feb 22, 2014)

Tihs spelt backwards


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Got another coastal 

- - - Updated - - -



sharky said:


> no Iron Maiden? :'(



Iron maiden is a given sharky!!! My favorite song is number of the beast


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 22, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Got another coastal
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Getting a BHP 
Number ovtha Beast 8)
Coastals do ROCK


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 22, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Getting a BHP
> Number ovtha Beast 8)
> Coastals do ROCK


Congratulations on the BHP.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 22, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Congratulations on the BHP.


Thanks very much
waiting on permits
she is Gorgeous


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 22, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Thanks very much
> waiting on permits
> she is Gorgeous


They are on a standard license up here in Queensland, what state are you from?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 22, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> They are on a standard license up here in Queensland, what state are you from?


I am in QLD just waiting on seller to do his export licence(NSW)


----------



## wayneobro (Feb 23, 2014)

Crappy bloody day


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2014)

wayneobro said:


> Crappy bloody day


It'll get Better


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 24, 2014)

Broken promises again... :'(


----------



## crocodile_dan (Feb 24, 2014)

Loving life. Winning!


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Another new snake!!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Broken promises again... :'(



That is no good, I hope you aren't too disappointed.



tahnia666 said:


> Another new snake!!!!!



Cool what did you get this time?

- - - Updated - - -

Took some photos

http://s939.photobucket.com/user/Nichole-_Andrew_Vaughan/library/Mobile%20Uploads/Snake%20collection


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

A Murray Darling [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION]  picking him up in about 2 weeks!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Broken promises again... :'(





tahnia666 said:


> A Murray Darling @andynic07  picking him up in about 2 weeks!!! Can't wait!!


Nice , I have always liked them and almost bought one a while back and I still might get one in the future.lol


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] I fell in love with them at the expo  lucky I built 2 enclosures for just such an event........ 
Reptile hoarding lol


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

C'mon three words!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have fallen in love with all of mine as well. 

This is pretty much my whole collection except my GTP and my CBD, I had them out for some photos today because I took a day off work.

Snake Collection Photos by Nichole-_Andrew_Vaughan | Photobucket

- - - Updated - - -





blackhead13 said:


> C'mon three words!


Take a bex


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice collection Andy


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe the thread should be renamed.....
Describe your day as a novel!
How would you like it, paperback or hardcover?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> C'mon three words!


Pot, Kettle, Black


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I have fallen in love with all of mine as well.
> 
> This is pretty much my whole collection except my GTP and my CBD, I had them out for some photos today because I took a day off work.
> 
> ...



If you want to have a conversation send a PM.

- - - Updated - - -



White Wolf said:


> Pot, Kettle, Black



Just keep swimming!


----------



## Lawra (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> C'mon three words!



Not your thread

Grow a pair


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Maybe the thread should be renamed.....
> Describe your day as a novel!
> How would you like it, paperback or hardcover?


Three words please


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> C'mon three words!



Suck it up


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Three words please



Read between lines

- - - Updated - - -



Lawra said:


> Not your thread
> 
> Grow a pair



The truth hurts

- - - Updated - - -



tahnia666 said:


> Suck it up



Read the title

- - - Updated - - -

Can't beat idiots!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Read between lines
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


One word "TROLL"


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

About time....three!


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 24, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Read between lines
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Have a Sook

Want a tissue?

Cup of concrete?

Maybe a hanky?


----------



## snakeman87 (Feb 24, 2014)

Windy


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

snakeman87 said:


> Windy



Bulk hot air!


----------



## snakeman87 (Feb 24, 2014)

Very windy


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Who really cares


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 24, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Have a Sook
> 
> Want a tissue?
> 
> ...



Can't handle it?

Tissue, what for?

Concrete is amazing!

Silk or cotton?

Got anything else?


----------



## Shotta (Feb 25, 2014)

Helix be praised


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nah [MENTION=517]blackhead[/MENTION]13 I'm all out  was fun though lol


----------



## Rlpreston (Feb 25, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Can't handle it?
> 
> Tissue, what for?
> 
> ...




Someone's a princess! 



How'd I do? 


Was that three?


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rlpreston said:


> Someone's a princess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PMSL!!!! 
technically its 9 [MENTION=38306]Rlpreston[/MENTION] how do you sleep at night?!?!?
BAAAHAHAHAHA


Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 25, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Maybe the thread should be renamed.....
> Describe your day as a novel!
> How would you like it, paperback or hardcover?



Been thinking the same thing, but then again it's just a pointless chit chat thread anyway so wouldn't get too worried.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 26, 2014)

Hugs to all
Who need them

@ all Hardnoses
Paperback Hardcover Ebook 
HA HA HA


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 26, 2014)

Was on Sunrise!
With Shane Warne.
Anyone see me?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 26, 2014)

Sick

Hungry

Broke


----------



## Ellannn (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got a 
Call to say
That I have
Got the job! 
I am now
A medical receptionist.


----------



## RickardGrimes (Feb 26, 2014)

I HATE math


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 26, 2014)

littlemay said:


> Sick
> 
> Hungry
> 
> Broke


Hope it Improves
Hugs for you

- - - Updated - - -



thesilverbeast said:


> Was on Sunrise!
> With Shane Warne.
> Anyone see me?


Sorry I didn't

- - - Updated - - -



Ellannn said:


> Just got a
> Call to say
> That I have
> Got the job!
> ...


YAY for YOU

- - - Updated - - -



RickardGrimes said:


> I HATE math


Math HATES Me :lol:


----------



## Shotta (Feb 26, 2014)

i see you


----------



## cathy1986 (Feb 26, 2014)

Over sick kids :'(

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamat (Feb 26, 2014)

Three more pythons 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 27, 2014)

Now my kakariki aswell :'cry:

- - - Updated - - -

RIP my babies


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 27, 2014)

new hatchie today!


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 27, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Coheed and cambria
> ill niño
> A7X
> At the moment




Coheed and Cambria
My favourite band


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 27, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Now my kakariki aswell :'cry:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> RIP my babies


Oh no!!! That's so awful!! Do they all have the same symptoms? Do you know why theyre dying?
I'm so sad for you


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 27, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Oh no!!! That's so awful!! Do they all have the same symptoms? Do you know why theyre dying?
> I'm so sad for you


No. I think she just might have got abit of a chill. She was sneezing and puffed up a lot... No idea what happened with my rabbit, though he did seem abit bloated when he died but he seemed fine before that

- - - Updated - - -

I always seem to loose multiple pets at once...


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 27, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:evil::twisted:

is that 3 words ?

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> Over sick kids :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



Over kids !!!


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 27, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> No. I think she just might have got abit of a chill. She was sneezing and puffed up a lot... No idea what happened with my rabbit, though he did seem abit bloated when he died but he seemed fine before that
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I always seem to loose multiple pets at once...


Poor you  that sucks more than words


----------



## shamat (Feb 27, 2014)

First shed today


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :evil::twisted:
> 
> is that 3 words ?
> ...



Hang in there!


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 28, 2014)

Very Aussie gift, case of beer, for my 18th


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 28, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Very Aussie gift, case of beer, for my 18th


Big Happy Birthday


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 28, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Big Happy Birthday


Got another "big" surprise... Hermit crab size of my palm!:shock:

;stunned;


----------



## sharky (Feb 28, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Very Aussie gift, case of beer, for my 18th



Happy 18th Birthday


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 28, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Got another big surprise... Hermit crab size of my palm!:shock:
> 
> ;stunned;


That is Awesome
I sell them
At terrific work


----------



## Lawra (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday [MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION]


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 28, 2014)

@CrystalMoon How much bigger should it get:?
May need help


Lawra said:


> Happy Birthday @princessparrot




- - - Updated - - -

Why isn't it, three words anymore


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 1, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 306412
> @CrystalMoon How much bigger should it get:?
> May need help
> 
> ...


They can grow as big as a soft ball, the ones we sell are as big as a the one in your pic. I feed ours on a commercial Hermit Crab food, but give them Cooked Chicken drumsticks over night(just one between a few crabs) as well as fruit(pitless)and veges.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 1, 2014)

Crabs Just Smell
Get More Beer !!!
:lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 2, 2014)

Going to golf 
and it's raining
bah bah bahhhhh


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 2, 2014)

stimsons All Eating 
on their own


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 2, 2014)

Worst wedding ever

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 2, 2014)

Addicted to Rust...


----------



## RedFox (Mar 2, 2014)

No motivation today...


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 2, 2014)

Hawksbury herp expo


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 2, 2014)

Wet Wet Wet
cleaning Fish Tanks


----------



## Umbral (Mar 2, 2014)

Since we all
post more than 
three words i
thought I would
post this here.

Went to look
at our new
house today and
found a juvie
angle headed dragon.
In four trips
out there we 
have now seen:
a few water
dragons, a eastern
beardie and a
angle headed dragon.
Makes me like 
the place even 
more. Smiley face.


----------



## shamat (Mar 3, 2014)

Time to feed (the pythons that is)


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2014)

Stick OF TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shamat (Mar 5, 2014)

Bought BHP's today 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 5, 2014)

beautiful jungle girl


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 6, 2014)

How hard is
it to find
a female gilleni???????????????


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 6, 2014)

Love my Daughter
And my Job


----------



## Lawra (Mar 6, 2014)

Hate my job

Split shifts suck!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Hate my job
> 
> Split shifts suck!


Pat on Back
Have a Jellybean


----------



## Lawra (Mar 7, 2014)

Made new friend  

One of yours [MENTION=33451]A1SNAKETRADER[/MENTION]


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm too old
for beach combing
for clover picking
and using Lego


----------



## Lawra (Mar 7, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> i'm too old
> for beach combing
> for clover picking
> and using lego



never too old!!!


----------



## Travis90 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not for me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotta (Mar 8, 2014)

Zelda Skyward Sword!!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 8, 2014)

Got the email
Wasted expo day
NO NEW JOB
:evil:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 8, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I'm too old
> for beach combing
> for clover picking
> and using Lego


Never too Old
I still do-
Jump in puddles
wish on stars
throw broken bikkies
play with bubbles
wont eat brusselsprouts
throw a tantrum
cross my eyes
pull stupid faces(not in public)
read Childrens Books
list goes on


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 8, 2014)

BHP or olive...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 8, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> BHP or olive...


Both are Awesome


----------



## sharky (Mar 9, 2014)

OLIVE! OLIVE! OLIVE!

( [MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] )


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 9, 2014)

Bhp!


----------



## Classabear (Mar 9, 2014)

Best Experience Ever.

Got to meet my future snake hatchie today, and the first contact i've had with a snake in my life.... Was absolutely amazing, and i'm still trying to get over it...


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 10, 2014)

Birthday's always suck.


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 10, 2014)

Holidaying in cairns


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 10, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> BHP or olive...



100% go for olive 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 10, 2014)

I need coffee

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieSnake (Mar 10, 2014)

bored at school.........


----------



## jacevy (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn car repairs


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 10, 2014)

Snorkeling at the
Great Barrier Reef
Tommorrow! So excited!


----------



## Shotta (Mar 10, 2014)

no-one wins


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Snorkeling at the
> Great Barrier Reef
> Tommorrow! So excited!


Cairns is awesome, we had a holiday up there and snorkelled on the reef. There is a reptile zoo (only small) up at Kuranda which is cool that we went to.


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 11, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Cairns is awesome, we had a holiday up there and snorkelled on the reef. There is a reptile zoo (only small) up at Kuranda which is cool that we went to.



There's a reptile zoo at kuranda!?
Wow I did not know this! Thank you!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 11, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> There's a reptile zoo at kuranda!?
> Wow I did not know this! Thank you!



Australian Venom Zoo


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> There's a reptile zoo at kuranda!?
> Wow I did not know this! Thank you!


Yes as SniperCap said it is called the Australian Venom Zoo and it is only small but you get some hands on stuff with lizards and snakes. Also the Cairns Zoo has quite a good reptile display.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 11, 2014)

I Like Chicken!


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 11, 2014)

Feeling Rather Old


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> Feeling Rather Old


Everytime I see you post in this thread I now look hoping to see things are going better for you. Hope things settle down mate, I am sure they will.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 11, 2014)

I love Life
I love Reptiles
I love Work
I love Fish
I love Positivity
Life is Beautiful


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 11, 2014)

Shoes I made(decorated)View attachment 307162


- - - Updated - - -

House offer accepted
down the coast


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 11, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Shoes I made(decorated)View attachment 307162
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Dohhh attachment invalid
other news great

- - - Updated - - -

Look out Plants
Here I come
Off to work :twisted:


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 15, 2014)

Im a nerd
Doing loom bands 
Hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats to Cathy
for your thread
its a winner
Well done girl


----------



## Shotta (Mar 16, 2014)

Chocolate Flavoured Minties


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 16, 2014)

Hate job searching
It's so depressing
I'm so unqualified

Blehhhh.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 16, 2014)

Chin up D
perhaps branch out
bright new horizons
so many options


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 18, 2014)

Stinking. Lying, man

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Stinking. Lying, man
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



 *hugs* for you...


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=39765]MissDangerous[/MENTION]  now to figure the best way,to move my life out of here... 
Nothin like keeping busy. 
On the upside, I still haven't had a smoke 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

Not easy, but I'm sure you'll get there...  keep up the good work with the smokes!!


----------



## critterguy (Mar 18, 2014)

Got off a few critter orders and arranged a few more, so a good day until I jumped on here and found I was being reprimanded for getting up someone for being a tosser which they clearly were being instead of giving advice in a good way.


----------



## Lawra (Mar 18, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Got off a few critter orders and arranged a few more, so a good day until I jumped on here and found I was being reprimanded for getting up someone for being a tosser which they clearly were being instead of giving advice in a good way.



Build a bridge


----------



## Umbral (Mar 18, 2014)

Get keys to
new house today


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 18, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Get keys to
> new house today


Congratulations exciting news


----------



## Umbral (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, will be nice having a bit more room and the acre block means my wife can bring her horse over. Now the fun part of selling our old house -.-


----------



## Lawra (Mar 18, 2014)

hating EVERYTHING today


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lawra said:


> hating EVERYTHING today



I do too
Never thought I'd be back renting again 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Mar 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> I do too
> Never thought I'd be back renting again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Sending big hugs

Let's just stand back and watch the world burn


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 18, 2014)

lawra said:


> sending big hugs
> 
> let's just stand back and watch the world burn



yes!!! 
Mwah ha ha haaaa


----------



## OldestMagician (Mar 18, 2014)

One of my
snakes died yesterday. 
My own fault, 
and feel terrible. 
Temporarily moved it, 
didn't realise sun 
came through window 
in the afternoon. 

Hoping not painful


----------



## Lawra (Mar 18, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> One of my
> snakes died yesterday.
> My own fault,
> and feel terrible.
> ...



These things happen

We're only human

Live and learn

Sending *BIG* hugs

I nearly did the same sort of thing yesterday - cleaning tanks and didn't put thermostat probe back properly... Nearly cooked little jungle  It happens to everyone.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> yes!!!
> Mwah ha ha haaaa



Two evil ladies 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 18, 2014)

MrThumper said:


> Two evil ladies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Some days just scream for it lol

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 18, 2014)

@Oldest Magician
Hugs to You 
@Lawra and Tahnia
Evil more interesting
Rainbow after storm
@ APS
Life is Awesome


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 18, 2014)

Tim Tam Tuesday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 18, 2014)

Its sooooooo hot :'(

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

Start work thu
been 6 months
will I cope


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 18, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Start work thu
> been 6 months
> will I cope



I start tomorrow and I went fishing and cut my feet on oysters  going to dread it tomorrow


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I start tomorrow and I went fishing and cut my feet on oysters  going to dread it tomorrow


Someone looking diwn on me cause I was hanging out for this job.... But got offered 3 others last week... But I cut me hand and needed stitches so I said I couldn't take them then I got the CALL... Pheeeew lol


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 18, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Start work thu
> been 6 months
> will I cope


Just remember that because you have been off for so long they make compensations and you are allowed to have lunchtime beers as usual but remember not too many.lol


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Just remember that because you have been off for so long they make compensations and you are allowed to have lunchtime beers as usual but remember not too many.lol


Non smoking site..... Guna be interesting.... The beer will be ok causs I will drink faster after 4pm


----------



## critterguy (Mar 18, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> One of my
> snakes died yesterday.
> My own fault,
> and feel terrible.
> ...



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 19, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> I start tomorrow and I went fishing and cut my feet on oysters  going to dread it tomorrow



Sorry to hear
About your foot.
But damn I'm
Craving oysters now!!!!!


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 19, 2014)

Energy australia are
Rude, parasitic buttnuggets

Whatever happened to
Decent customer service? 

One new arrival
Lovely kelpie girl.
3 girls now,
And 2 boys
Makes life... interesting?
Never wanted girls... :|

Good news though, 
My favourite rat
Swallowed a beach ball.
She'll drop soon


----------



## critterguy (Mar 19, 2014)

disintegratus said:


> Energy australia are
> Rude, parasitic buttnuggets
> 
> Whatever happened to
> ...



The one thing I miss about breeding rats, the bubs, so damn cute, inquisitive and friendly if the mum will let you anywhere near them.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 19, 2014)

critterguy said:


> The one thing I miss about breeding rats, the bubs, so damn cute, inquisitive and friendly if the mum will let you anywhere near them.



I know, they're freaking adorable! I actually had to start breeding mice because I needed smaller feed but can't bring myself to cull the bubbas right now! I'm getting my numbers up, seeing up a smallish scale setup (running about 150 rats at the moment), but I'm selling for pets as well as feed so I won't put up with chainsaws. If I get an aggressive mum, she still gets to raise her litter, but as soon as they're weaned, the whole lot go into the cull cage.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 19, 2014)

Work, move, sleep.
Repeat, repeat, repeat.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 19, 2014)

So Damn Beautiful.

I adopted my snake today and I can't help but watch her all day. Wonderful!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 19, 2014)

BHP arrives Monday


----------



## Lawra (Mar 20, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Work, move, sleep.
> Repeat, repeat, repeat.



Eat, sleep, rave,

Repeat.


----------



## Classabear (Mar 20, 2014)

Annoying screaming kids
Working in childcare sucks! But they're all adorable.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Love my Job


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 21, 2014)

So very worried. 
But keeping hope.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> So very worried.
> But keeping hope.
> ������������������


Good luck and I hope your sick snake gets better soon.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 22, 2014)

Off to work
Glorious Beautiful Morning


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 23, 2014)

Sad, tired, heartbroken.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 23, 2014)

[MENTION=37437]Ellannn[/MENTION] im so sad for you  sending you hugs x

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Sad, tired, heartbroken.


Did your Best
Thinking of You


----------



## Lawra (Mar 25, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Sad, tired, heartbroken.



Thinking of you

Sending *BIG*​ hugs


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 25, 2014)

Shes soooo cute

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Got new Coastal
Thank you Vixen


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 25, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Got new Coastal
> Thank you Vixen



She has some wonderful looking snakes.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 25, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> She has some wonderful looking snakes.


Yes positively Awesome


----------



## damian83 (Mar 25, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> Shes soooo cute
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



Yes she is

- - - Updated - - -

Hi im back 

Coffs this week.
Looking over jetty
Crying tiger thai
BEST THAI EVER


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Mar 26, 2014)

Haircut
Shave
Job interview


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2014)

Super duper bored


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 26, 2014)

New snake today 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ladydj890 (Mar 26, 2014)

Spent half my day in hospital :/ 
Missing my jungle hatchie.. Hurry up and shed I can at least see you again aha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 26, 2014)

New Puppy Today(pick him up next Thursday  )


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 26, 2014)

ladydj890 said:


> Spent half my day in hospital :/
> Missing my jungle hatchie.. Hurry up and shed I can at least see you again aha.
> 
> 
> ...




Hospital, wow that would've sucked what happened??? If it is to personal don't feel you have to share! 
have been sick, went herping last weekend and probably will be flooded in by tomorrow or the next day if this bloody rain continues, meant to keep up till sunday!  lots of frogs and red bellies will be out after though, maybe even some beardies. Plus perfect barra kayaking weather once It stops


----------



## ladydj890 (Mar 26, 2014)

[MENTION=39683]ryanbichel[/MENTION] I have a low blood count and as a result have been fainting or simply passing out for like two weeks.. I would love to go herping!  thank you though and hope your feeling better. Yes isn't this rain crazy!! Had a huge flash of lightening short out the power in my house earlier today too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 26, 2014)

this rain is terrible, I am better now. work this weekend will suck because we will be busy as hell because all the truckies will come to the pub if they get stuck in town! that's if I can get into town. All I know is all the critters in the creek ( goannas, snakes, skinks etc) will all be about looking for somewhere to take up shelter ( probably the veranda) or anywhere there is dryland! [MENTION=40078]ladydj890[/MENTION] hope you stop fainting soon!!


----------



## sharky (Mar 26, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> New snake today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



What is it!?


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 26, 2014)

sharky said:


> What is it!?



Murray darling sharky  2 year old boy, ill post pics in a couple of days 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 28, 2014)

I know it's not 3 words but I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and kind words over the last week. Thank you.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Got my BHP


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 28, 2014)

am flooded in!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 28, 2014)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000 Puppies please

(preferably ROTTIES!  )


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 28, 2014)

Meet Dexter!!! Cute






Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Mar 28, 2014)

^Love the name! 
(And the snake  )


----------



## briansworms (Mar 28, 2014)

No work today


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 28, 2014)

Hot and sweaty.


----------



## Ellannn (Mar 29, 2014)

Hurt and disappointed


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 29, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Hurt and disappointed



You'll get better

Don't need him

Sunny days ahead


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 29, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Hurt and disappointed


Get more Critters
You'll feel better
smiles and sunshine


----------



## damian83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> Hurt and disappointed



Wheres unlike button


----------



## ryanbichel (Apr 2, 2014)

not three words but hard work clearing our creek crossing!


----------



## RedFox (Apr 2, 2014)

So time poor,
Uni, work, study


----------



## tahnia666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Car crapped out!!!!! :'(


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 2, 2014)

Catch and release







Sorry for the bad photos the person was terrified, they were going to kill it if I did not go and get it safe to say it was NOT injured and a tick was removed the released 1km out on their property.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 3, 2014)

Received an invitation
For a survey
On husbandry practices
From Latrobe uni
And the DES

On the sheet
In full colour
Red eared slider
+ Some other exotic

What the hell? 
Nice work DES
Stupid freaking idiots.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pretty bloody happy


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 3, 2014)

Pick up Puppy
In the Morning
So darn Happy
Thank you Craig


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Catch and release
> Sorry for the bad photos the person was terrified, they were going to kill it if I did not go and get it safe to say it was NOT injured and a tick was removed the released 1km out on their property.


Is this a diamond python? A bit hard to see but a decent size. Well done.


----------



## Umbral (Apr 3, 2014)

Still at work -.-


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Still at work -.-


Think of the money.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Is this a diamond python? A bit hard to see but a decent size. Well done.



Yeah it is and i would say it was about 2 or 3 years old


----------



## Umbral (Apr 4, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Think of the money.


Im on salary lol, once vintage is done I do get a paid week off though that doesn't come out of annual leave.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Im on salary lol, once vintage is done I do get a paid week off though that doesn't come out of annual leave.



Think of the happiness you will bring all the people drinking your wine, plus the week off will be good. When does the grape season finish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Apr 5, 2014)

We took our last grapes in on Thursday night from Canberra and have 55T of red fermenting so once that's all pressed out things will slow down a lot. I'd say that in two weeks I will be back to 40 hour weeks and my wife can stop being a vintage widow. 

This vintage has been like the magic pudding here, it just keeps on going.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 5, 2014)

Pre Birthday drinks


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Pre Birthday drinks


Happy birthday , have fun.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 5, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Happy birthday , have fun.



Not till Wednesday but cheers and I hope I do (as I don't drink any more )


----------



## Shotta (Apr 5, 2014)

Six String Samurai


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 6, 2014)

Playing oldschool buzz ^_^ 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## mungus (Apr 6, 2014)

Extra hr sleep


----------



## jacorin (Apr 6, 2014)

at work sux


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 7, 2014)

2713 posts wow
yay 4 me!!!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 7, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> 2713 posts wow
> yay 4 me!!!



*2751


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 7, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> *2751



Not 3 words

Hahaha
On the webpage
It said 2713

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sold a puppy ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucaroselli123 (Apr 7, 2014)

good snake conditions


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Apr 8, 2014)

Turning temps down


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 8, 2014)

Love my Puppy


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 8, 2014)

Really, really crappy !!


----------



## Banjo (Apr 8, 2014)

Better day tomorrow.


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 11, 2014)

Be carefull queenslanders


----------



## Ris80 (Apr 11, 2014)

School holidays finally!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wheressssss the newsssssssspaper?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tired but Happy


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice anniversary present!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rlpreston said:


> Nice anniversary present!!



Itsa Baby scrubby?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 14, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> Itsa Baby scrubby?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



That it is!! 


No bites... Yet! Hehe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jimie (Apr 14, 2014)

stuck at home:cry:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 14, 2014)

Playing with Puppy


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 20, 2014)

Easter bunny came


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 20, 2014)

Getting a bluetongue.
thank fractal_man


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpool, Champions League 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Liverpool, Champions League
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk



Close but not yet. YNWA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Close but not yet. YNWA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are in!! 
No one can take it now ☺
Now to take out the Barclays Cup! WE GO AGAIN 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> We are in!!
> No one can take it now ☺
> Now to take out the Barclays Cup! WE GO AGAIN
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


I think Man City can snatch it if they are lucky only 9 points behind with two games in hand.


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 25, 2014)

Back to sleep 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 25, 2014)

Anzac day
rip grandad


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so bored


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 25, 2014)

Back in Sydney


----------



## tahnia666 (Apr 25, 2014)

Why [MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] ? What happened?

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 25, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Why @princessparrot ? What happened?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


My sister had to give up her dog  
had him since he was a puppy, he's now eleven turning twelve

- - - Updated - - -

Feeling annoyed and offended


----------



## Charlieee (Apr 26, 2014)

sweat, blood & tears 

Chopping down trees all day. Had a big one fall right next to me and the branches scraped my whole back... Lots of blood


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 26, 2014)

Impatient with insurer


----------



## tahnia666 (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] so sad, hugs

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 26, 2014)

Got my bluetongue


----------



## Lawra (Apr 27, 2014)

Ugh, full moon?

Idiots, idiots everywhere!


----------



## rockethead (Apr 27, 2014)

chemotherapy every fortnight
Monday to Wednesday
half way now
finish in august


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 27, 2014)

rockethead said:


> chemotherapy every fortnight
> Monday to Wednesday
> half way now
> finish in august



Sorry to hear that you have to go through chemo but hope it is going well mate and it isn't knocking you around too much. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane09 (Apr 27, 2014)

fed the snakes


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 27, 2014)

blueys a pig
shingles are too


----------



## MissDangerous (Apr 27, 2014)

Birthday: wonderful day


----------



## Jimie (Apr 28, 2014)

spotteds still breeding


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 29, 2014)

[video]https://apps.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4280088738349&amp;set=vb.1770236269&amp;type=2 &amp;theater&amp;notif_t=video_processed[/video][video=facebook;4278784345740]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4278784345740&amp;set=vb.1770236269&amp;type=2 &amp;theater[/video]Such little piggies

- - - Updated - - -
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4278784345740&set=vb.1770236269&type=2&theater
It won't upload


----------



## Umbral (Apr 30, 2014)

Two week holiday!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2014)

Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 30, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Birthday: wonderful day


Happy belated birthday.


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2014)

Dealing with Dummies


----------



## Unclewo-wo (May 1, 2014)

Nothing but smiles.
Just need a job.


----------



## Lawra (May 2, 2014)

Yep, my day


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Yep, my day
> 
> View attachment 309307



That is Friday maths.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Yep, my day
> 
> View attachment 309307


pretty dam funny


----------



## Lawra (May 3, 2014)

Watched Collateral Damage

For first time

Snake down throat

Had to google

If it's possible

...

So many loo's


----------



## AUSHERP (May 3, 2014)

Arnold my hero.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (May 3, 2014)

Holiday in Hawaii!


----------



## whiteshadow (May 3, 2014)

Still at work  

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (May 3, 2014)

Over it already!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteshadow (May 3, 2014)

Ya bedtime now  

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead (May 3, 2014)

half way point
going through chemotherapy


----------



## Unclewo-wo (May 4, 2014)

For my fellow nerds
May the forth be with you.


----------



## princessparrot (May 8, 2014)

My blueys shedding


----------



## Unclewo-wo (May 8, 2014)

Happy, confused and tired.
(Work, girl and work)


----------



## GlenyseT (May 8, 2014)

First hatchling arrived! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 9, 2014)

He's getting colourful 


had a seizure


----------



## borntobnude (May 10, 2014)

Boss is Back 
12 hour days 
Over!! . Bring Beer !!


----------



## princessparrot (May 13, 2014)

Best shed yet
all one peice
mouth to tail


----------



## Lawra (May 13, 2014)

Need more money

For bike parts


----------



## Cypher69 (May 14, 2014)

HR Giger Died.
Sad.


----------



## Shotta (May 14, 2014)

Gastric Gore!!!


----------



## Lawra (May 14, 2014)

Power finally on

Stupid bucketing rain

Suspect arthritic knees

Damn, getting old -_-

I HATE TELSTRA


----------



## cathy1986 (May 15, 2014)

No more alien :'(

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (May 15, 2014)

Aida vs evenweave...


----------



## cathy1986 (May 22, 2014)

Need more snakes

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (May 22, 2014)

^ so do I!

Broken toe sucks..
Hand is useless. 
Thanks impacted nerve


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 22, 2014)

Home,pub,beer.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 22, 2014)

I red

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (May 22, 2014)

Sophie is sick






Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 22, 2014)

cathy1986 said:


> Sophie is sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon


----------



## montysrainbow (May 26, 2014)

I coffee

I mondays!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 26, 2014)

Bringon the weekend


----------



## borntobnude (May 26, 2014)

CRAPPY really Crappy


----------



## MissDangerous (May 27, 2014)

Hope it gets better, borntobenude... Sending positive vibes your way


----------



## montysrainbow (May 27, 2014)

Kids home sick


----------



## whiteshadow (May 27, 2014)

Work ova yeah

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

Yummy yummy coffee


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Stuck at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 9, 2014)

3 Words, can't do it... 
Not happy at work.
Not happy at home.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

DarwinBrianT said:


> 3 Words, can't do it...
> Not happy at work.
> Not happy at home.



R u ok? :/


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah just venting


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 10, 2014)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Yeah just venting



Fair enough


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 10, 2014)

Angus is adorabubble!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 10, 2014)

Day in paradise


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Epically crazy mess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 13, 2014)

When cats attack





Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Bosses can SUCK
Starting own business


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] 

Good 4 u!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

Super lazy day


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 14, 2014)

I need beer


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 15, 2014)

I arrested him!

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 15, 2014)

*free footy tickets 
go the swans :d*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2014)

Trouble in paradise.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 15, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Trouble in paradise.


Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 15, 2014)

Got sore boobs


----------



## littlemay (Jun 15, 2014)

i hate customers

retail kills souls

resisting homicidal tendencies


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

littlemay said:


> i hate customers
> 
> retail kills souls
> 
> resisting homicidal tendencies


Know the Feeling


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 16, 2014)

Ate to much


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Finished feeding Critters (we need a love button)


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

Still so sad

New day today

Time heals all


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 17, 2014)

Feed my Jungle!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 18, 2014)

Hubby said NO


----------



## Lawra (Jun 18, 2014)

*New South Wales!!!

New South Wales!!!

New South Wales!!!*


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 20, 2014)

Snakes r sexing ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

Work finished now

- - - Updated - - -

Beer drinking time 

- - - Updated - - -

I'm very happy


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 20, 2014)

Long time since

Ive been here

Got new snake

Little striped albino


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

Getn pretty drunk


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Getn pretty drunk


Sound Pretty Good.

Off Too Work 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Very Sad Day


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

[MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] 
Hope u ok ((hugz))


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> @CrystalMoon
> Hope u ok ((hugz))


Thanks for hugz


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Sound Pretty Good.
> 
> Off Too Work
> 
> ...


Ouch that sucks


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ouch that sucks


Yep its ***ked

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Yep its ***ked
> 
> Anthony
> aka White Shadow



Luck im here

- - - Updated - - -

I'll drink yours


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> Yep its ***ked
> 
> Anthony
> aka White Shadow


least u get 2 go chase baddies!!  lol gotta be funner than drinking!


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Luck im here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'll drink yours


6 pack and I am drunk lol


montysrainbow said:


> least u get 2 go chase baddies!!  lol gotta be funner than drinking!


chase Baddies?
I am a marine Painter!!!

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

Hahaha i remember u said i arrested him in one post LOL i should learn not 2 assume!!!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> 6 pack and I am drunk lol
> 
> chase Baddies?
> I am a marine Painter!!!
> ...



Got 6 left 

- - - Updated - - -

Im an astrophysicist 

- - - Updated - - -

I think


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Hahaha i remember u said i arrested him in one post LOL i should learn not 2 assume!!!


haha last weekend I helped someone restrain a bloke till he wqa arrested 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Got 6 left
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


enjoy the irresponsibly lol

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 20, 2014)

whiteshadow said:


> enjoy the irresponsibly lol
> 
> Anthony
> aka White Shadow



Thats all I know


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 21, 2014)

not bad ay,


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 21, 2014)

Bed time wahoo

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## sharky (Jun 21, 2014)

Stepped on slug


----------



## isaacb (Jun 21, 2014)

Non ita bene

- - - Updated - - -

That's latin


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 21, 2014)

It's a Blurrr


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 21, 2014)

Crazy crazy ship


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 21, 2014)

Love my Daughter


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 8, 2014)

Sort of scared
for my crab

- - - Updated - - -

Excited and relieved

- - - Updated - - -

Abit surprised


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 18, 2014)

Ticks love me...
i hate ticks
found another one

- - - Updated - - -

How can I repel them from my birds


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 19, 2014)

Golly its cold !!

( wanted to insert smiley but there is no smurf coloured one )


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay Home Now


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 19, 2014)

Picked up migaloo


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 21, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Picked up migaloo




You cant own a white whale


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 21, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> You cant own a white whale


Heehee but i can name my white python after one


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

Got more flightsuits

- - - Updated - - -

On my way


----------



## Dexter_84 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dental Abscess Excruciating


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 22, 2014)

Love my Critters


----------



## rockethead (Jul 22, 2014)

one day left
[for chemotherapy whoopee]


----------



## Dinobot (Jul 23, 2014)

Forgot my coffee


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 23, 2014)

Darling to devil
hurts like hell


----------



## bdav70 (Jul 23, 2014)

nearly relaxing time


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 27, 2014)

:cry: Fear for my pets


----------



## Velxinone (Jul 28, 2014)

Eye Twitching Tafe


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 29, 2014)

My first bite
didnt bleed much
Got me lightly

- - - Updated - - -

Love my girl


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 30, 2014)

^ hehe 
Little love bite


----------



## mungus (Jul 31, 2014)

So So draining................


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 31, 2014)

After years Bludging 

Head Chef Again 
:evil:


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 31, 2014)

My new snake

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 31, 2014)

Not very productive


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Aug 1, 2014)

Depression rained supreme.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 2, 2014)

Feeling worried..... AGAIN


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 3, 2014)

Daughter Gone 3weeks :cry::cry:


----------



## Lawra (Aug 5, 2014)

Career change ahead


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 6, 2014)

Not very productive


----------



## Stuart (Aug 6, 2014)

Thread closed for a timeout.

- - - Updated - - -

Thread reopened.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 7, 2014)

^^^^
^Bugger Missed That 

sleep to early


----------



## cathy1986 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hahaha me too

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 23, 2014)

Love eastern spinebills


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Feeling rather sad :'(


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 3, 2014)

Flu x3


----------



## Beans (Sep 3, 2014)

Mucus, sore, cranky


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 3, 2014)

Calm down mum


----------



## rockethead (Sep 3, 2014)

good news today

- - - Updated - - -

no more cancer
after about a year of hell.
the bad news I have cancer than the chemotherapy plus surgery and more surgery still have one more small operation to remove a port put into my chest


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2014)

Lost my crab :'(
cant stop crying


----------



## MesseNoire (Sep 4, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Lost my crab :'(
> cant stop crying



What happened?
PM me


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> What happened?
> PM me


I don't know


----------



## MissDangerous (Sep 4, 2014)

Day off tomorrow!

Sending hugs @princessparrot


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 8, 2014)

Lost another pet :'(


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2014)

Boring as hell


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 13, 2014)

Can't fall asleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 14, 2014)

Feeling very frustrated :|

Dont know why


----------



## Madmick149 (Nov 4, 2014)

absolutely horrifically painful


----------



## mungus (Nov 4, 2014)

Every Woman Does ))))))))


----------



## Shotta (Nov 4, 2014)

recently bought this,


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 4, 2014)

Soooo over working!!!

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2014)

Only just alive


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh no...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 12, 2014)

My. Albino. Jag.


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2014)

Hot, sweaty, infuriating


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 19, 2014)

That was DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## Shotta (Nov 20, 2014)

Saw Leucistic Salty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwaka (Nov 20, 2014)

Releasing healed redbelly.

10 elapid poos.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 30, 2014)

OsoArrogant


----------



## jongroom74 (Dec 1, 2014)

New snake today .......

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotta (Dec 2, 2014)

I Have Crabs!!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 3, 2014)

Leaky roof... Great.....


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 13, 2014)

Having trouble shedding
need some help

- - - Updated - - -

Found a stag beetle 
wish I'd kept him


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 25, 2014)

Caught red handed


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 31, 2015)

Sick of ticks


----------



## ajwill (Apr 1, 2015)

Need more coffee.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2015)

got some scalyfoots


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 8, 2015)

Feeling heart broken


----------



## Firedrake (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so tired


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 12, 2015)

Got some babies


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 13, 2015)

sleepy


----------



## Rob (Apr 14, 2015)

Gta v pc


----------



## princessparrot (May 2, 2015)

Omg
Finished the game
Cant believe it
I'm Feeling overjoyed


----------



## pythooboy3 (May 11, 2015)

Hot and Cold -- lol < this doesn't count


----------



## Shotta (May 15, 2015)

Reached Hr 151 in MH4u


----------



## princessparrot (May 17, 2015)

I am confused


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 19, 2015)

Cough Cough sniffle.

- - - Updated - - -

I hate winter !


----------



## Grogshla (May 22, 2015)

Bored and depressed


----------



## princessparrot (May 26, 2015)

I'm in dreamland


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 27, 2015)

Bored at work


----------

